# So I've started Supernatural (possible spoilers)



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I've watched the first 2 episodes. I have to say so far so good. I've already recognized quite a few faces in just two episodes. I have a long way to go though, don't I?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

It gets better. My daughter started watching a while ago via Netflix and I rewatched the first 3 or 4 with her. I'd forgotten how stiff the acting was in the early days . Plus some of my favorite characters don't show up until a good bit later.

The early ones are a lot of fun, don't get me wrong. But it definitely gets better.

Have fun!


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

Welcome to the fold! As things progress I think you'll really start to enjoy how clever the writing is sometimes, and how much everyone involved with show seems to "get it".


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm interested to hear your thoughts as you watch. It's a great series, and I think it generally gets under-discussed here.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

sean67854 said:


> Welcome to the fold! As things progress I think you'll really start to enjoy how clever the writing is sometimes, and how much everyone involved with show seems to "get it".


As long as it gets better I'm in for the long haul. I already think by episode 3 that it's really good. Jensen, I already loved but I'm surprised at how fast I became a fan of Jared. I've never seen him in anything before and at first thought he might annoy me but he's good. I don't find the acting stiff. :up:


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I watched the premiere and maybe one or two more, then bailed. But picked it back up in season 3 or 4. It gets mightily awesome, so stick with it. The pay off is fantastic.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

sean67854 said:


> how clever the writing is sometimes, and how much everyone involved with show seems to "get it".


An episode lasts about 43 minutes and there's frequently about 3.742 minutes of good stuff. Except for the total duds.

One of the best shows on television.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I watched seasons 1 and 2 normally, thought it was a fun show, but I put it on the back burner.
I had seasons 3-6 saved. I had a chance to get caught up last summer and flew though 4 seasons in time to start watching season 7.
I was irritated that I had to watch season 7 on a week to week basis.

THAT'S how good it is.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Wil said:


> An episode lasts about 43 minutes and there's frequently about 3.742 minutes of good stuff. Except for the total duds.
> 
> One of the best shows on television.


Umm, I think your decimal point is off.

Shouldn't that be 37.42 minutes of good stuff?


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

My two favorite episodes are Season 4 Episode 6, "Yellow Fever" and Season 6 Episode 15, "The French Mistake".

You'll know why when you get there.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Shouldn't that be 37.42 minutes of good stuff?


No. But I did look at the math and, properly rounding off, it's 3.741.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

sean67854 said:


> My two favorite episodes are Season 4 Episode 6, "Yellow Fever" and Season 6 Episode 15, "The French Mistake".
> 
> You'll know why when you get there.


"The Monster at the End of the Book" is by far my favorite ep (also a Season 4 episode).


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Great show!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There's an over-arching story that gradually emerges over the first couple seasons, and once that kicks into gear it becomes awesome and just gets awesomer and awesomer until it ends with Season 5.

Then the show keeps going because it was making money and the network couldn't bear to let it end, but it's still pretty good.

Like many other shows of this general nature, it likes to do the occasional comedy episode. Unlike most, it integrates them very well into the series, and in fact is constantly blurring the line between drama and comedy without lessening the dramatic impact of what's going on. Not sure how they do it. Genius, probably (and I don't mean the Anubys variety! ).


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

It is a good series in my opinion. I purchased the first 4 seasons on DVD or Blu-ray and have watched 5 and most of 6 using TiVo and OTA. I liked the first couple of seasons the best.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Wil said:


> An episode lasts about 43 minutes and there's frequently about 3.742 minutes of good stuff. Except for the total duds.
> 
> One of the best shows on television.





steve614 said:


> Umm, I think your decimal point is off.
> 
> Shouldn't that be 37.42 minutes of good stuff?





Wil said:


> No. But I did look at the math and, properly rounding off, it's 3.741.


ummm











sean67854 said:


> My two favorite episodes are Season 4 Episode 6, "Yellow Fever" and Season 6 Episode 15, "The French Mistake".
> 
> You'll know why when you get there.


Oh great, I'm only on Season 1 Episode 4 this morning. That's too far off to start talking about. Now I want to skip to them.  But I won't.

Do you guys want to discuss each episode or just my thoughts in general as I watch?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm watching Episode 4 and I am liking the whole "Final Destination" vibe to this.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

The first season had several episodes that riffed on popular horror movies and tropes. That faded somewhat as the show found its footing and its own distinct arc developed. One of the things the show has always been very good at is acknowledging its source material with a wink and a nod (or sometimes an outright character exclamation), so that those riffs always come off as clever homages rather than derivative plagiaristic works. It's actually one of the aspects of the series I enjoy the most.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> The first season had several episodes that riffed on popular horror movies and tropes. That faded somewhat as the show found its footing and its own distinct arc developed. One of the things the show has always been very good at is acknowledging its source material with a wink and a nod (or sometimes an outright character exclamation), so that those riffs always come off as clever homages rather than derivative plagiaristic works. It's actually one of the aspects of the series I enjoy the most.


Nice, I didn't get the feeling they were copying Final Destination but it was clear they were thinking about it when they wrote this episode.

It's always a good sign for me when the episode goes fast. Some shows I feel like I like but I'm always _getting through_ the episode. I haven't felt that way on this so far.

Okay I have to do some work today (booo!) then I'll start back on Episode 5 later this afternoon.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

You have inspired me to go back and start from the beginning again.

As others have said, many times when the plot starts to resemble a popular horror trope, some character will directly comment on it. This show really knows its place.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I started watching a few months ago, but barely made it halfway through the first season. I need to get back into it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Is it just me or do you refuse to ever play 'Bloody Mary' even though you know it's totally not real?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Is it just me or do you refuse to ever play 'Bloody Mary' even though you know it's totally not real?





photoshopgrl said:


> Is it just me or do you refuse to ever play 'Bloody Mary' even though you know it's totally not real?





photoshopgrl said:


> Is it just me or do you refuse to ever play 'Bloody Mary' even though you know it's totally not real?


I can't believe you just said that three times in a row!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> I can't believe you just said that three times in a row!












Nicely done


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay the soft whisper like voice that Sam uses when talking to people cracks me up.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I saw a few episodes of this when visiting my SIL. I liked it, but I feel like 150+ episodes is a lot to commit to.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay last post of the night, then I'm turning this off. Just finished episode 6 and I have questions. I should have a mod add "possible spoilers" to the titles so we can discuss freely. For now I'll spoiler my questions .....



Spoiler



1. The police think Dean was the killer and he made a comment about seeing his own funeral. So how's that going to work now that he's supposedly dead to the world??
2. Where do these two get money to travel and do all this? I know Dean made a reference last episode to winning money playing poker but that isn't going to sustain them both on country wide trips non stop so I'm curious.


Still liking it a lot! I see the title of the next one and I already can see what they are referencing from folklore. Tomorrow!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay last post of the night, then I'm turning this off. Just finished episode 6 and I have questions. I should have a mod add "possible spoilers" to the titles so we can discuss freely. For now I'll spoiler my questions .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



1. It's addressed in upcoming episodes.
2. They use a lot of stolen credit cards and stolen identities.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay last post of the night, then I'm turning this off. Just finished episode 6 and I have questions. I should have a mod add "possible spoilers" to the titles so we can discuss freely. For now I'll spoiler my questions .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They get money by credit card fraud and scams.

I watched all these last year. I didn't watch the current season though. I'd like to see what happens.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

A lot of shows have all of their good ideas in the first season and then run out of steam. The middle and later years of Supernatural are very, very good.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Cristina, I started a very similar thread in Feb 2010. At this point my wife, friend, and I have watched through most of season 6, about one or two per week. It's been fun, and the show is very good. They really do a good job of having a monster of the week but also building towards a grand plot. It's very well done.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Is it just me or do you refuse to ever play 'Bloody Mary' even though you know it's totally not real?


This reminds me of a recent news story here in Missouri where a car full of teenage girls parked on the railroad tracks out in the country because local legend said there were spirits of a past accident that haunted the place. Of course their car failed to start and three girls died when a train smashed it. That's the very dark side of the stories that Supernatural tells.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

billypritchard said:


> Cristina, I started a very similar thread in Feb 2010. At this point my wife, friend, and I have watched through most of season 6, about one or two per week. It's been fun, and the show is very good. They really do a good job of having a monster of the week but also building towards a grand plot. It's very well done.


This is good to know! I'm really drawn in so far. I can see some of the shows I planned to catch up on are going to get back-burner'd.



billypritchard said:


> This reminds me of a recent news story here in Missouri where a car full of teenage girls parked on the railroad tracks out in the country because local legend said there were spirits of a past accident that haunted the place. Of course their car failed to start and three girls died when a train smashed it. That's the very dark side of the stories that Supernatural tells.


That's tragic. When I was in high school we used to do some pretty stupid things like that. Visited old abandoned places with stories behind them. There's one we did that I'll never ever forget but the story is too long and off track for this thread.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

One thing you might want to watch for is when they do comedy episodes, the difference in the way Jared and Jensen approach them. Once you start to notice, the contrast is hilarious.


Spoiler



Jared always plays it perfectly straight, and Jensen has a wink-and-nudge thing going on.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One thing you might want to watch for is when they do comedy episodes, the difference in the way Jared and Jensen approach them. Once you start to notice, the contrast is hilarious.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I also realized Jared was in the last Friday the 13th movie. So I guess I had seen him before. 
I adore Jensen so much on this show I can only imagine how much I'm going to by the time I catch up on all the seasons! Jared has really grown on me and his straight man to Jensen is great as well (as I mentioned before) his soft, lower, serious voice when talking to some people, usually kids or victims, just totally kills me. :up:


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> I also realized Jared was in the last Friday the 13th movie. So I guess I had seen him before.
> I adore Jensen so much on this show I can only imagine how much I'm going to by the time I catch up on all the seasons! Jared has really grown on me and his straight man to Jensen is great as well (as I mentioned before) his soft, lower, serious voice when talking to some people, usually kids or victims, just totally kills me. :up:


Jared Padalecki had a good run in the first 2-3 seasons of Gilmore Girls.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

billypritchard said:


> Jared Padalecki had a good run in the first 2-3 seasons of Gilmore Girls.


Did not watch that. I looked on IMDB at all his stuff, which is how I knew he was in Friday the 13th.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Season 1 was a nice warm up. But season's 2-5 are just really good, and some of the individual episodes are fantastic. You've got a lot of fun TV viewing in front of you. Don't know how you're viewing it, but if you have cable, it is on TNT, two shows, Monday through Friday. And yes, I loved the humor, and the sarcastic dialogue - some of their more comedic episodes are lol funny.

Both of these guys are attractive, but Jensen's just amazingly hawt...imho....


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

I would encourage you to go to Youtube and watch the behind the scenes and outtake stuff as you go through the episodes/seasons. Some of the stuff is EPIC.

Like this one. (there's a little bit of the scene before the outtake, but it won't spoil anything for you)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

mm2margaret said:


> Season 1 was a nice warm up. But season's 2-5 are just really good, and some of the individual episodes are fantastic. You've got a lot of fun TV viewing in front of you. Don't know how you're viewing it, but if you have cable, it is on TNT, two shows, Monday through Friday. And yes, I loved the humor, and the sarcastic dialogue - some of their more comedic episodes are lol funny.


Like everything, I downloaded them all in 720p.  
I'm itching to watch one right now but I have Mad Men finale to watch too. What to do! What to do!



mm2margaret said:


> Both of these guys are attractive, *but Jensen's just amazingly hawt*...imho....


Ummmm YES. And now that I've seen his fantastic personality on the video below, his hotness and my adoration just increased about 1000x.



sean67854 said:


> I would encourage you to go to Youtube and watch the behind the scenes and outtake stuff as you go through the episodes/seasons. Some of the stuff is EPIC.
> 
> Like this one. (there's a little bit of the scene before the outtake, but it won't spoil anything for you)


OH MY GOD. That is awesome. Are all these outtakes on the BluRays? Anyone know? I'll buy them in a heartbeat to watch in HD instead of youtube searching. 
Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There's an over-arching story that gradually emerges over the first couple seasons, and once that kicks into gear it becomes awesome and just gets awesomer and awesomer until it ends with Season 5.
> 
> Then the show keeps going because it was making money and the network couldn't bear to let it end, but it's still pretty good.
> 
> Like many other shows of this general nature, it likes to do the occasional comedy episode. Unlike most, it integrates them very well into the series, and in fact is constantly blurring the line between drama and comedy without lessening the dramatic impact of what's going on. Not sure how they do it. Genius, probably (and I don't mean the Anubys variety! ).


Yep. In my mind, _Supernatural_ is the spiritual successor to _Buffy_ for both of those reasons: its gradual evolution from somewhat spooky MOTW of the episodes to an awesome overarching plot (and _Supernatural_ actually did the much harder task of an overarching plot that lasted for multiple seasons, whereas _Buffy_ generally only had season-long plot lines) as well as its ability to seamlessly throw in a comic changeup in the midst of some pretty dark episodes, without diminishing in any way the darkness that comes both before and after.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> OH MY GOD. That is awesome. Are all these outtakes on the BluRays? Anyone know? I'll buy them in a heartbeat to watch in HD instead of youtube searching.
> Thank you thank you thank you!


I have the first 3 seasons on DVD and there are some outtakes on there, but there are a LOT more on youtube. One interesting note from the season 1 dvd (I think it was season 1 anyway), is that on one of the commentary track, Jared and Jensen were talking about how their shooting schedule so grueling. They were saying that they are in more scenes per episode that the actors on most other shows.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yep. In my mind, _Supernatural_ is the spiritual successor to _Buffy_ for both of those reasons: its gradual evolution from somewhat spooky MOTW of the episodes to an awesome overarching plot (and _Supernatural_ actually did the much harder task of an overarching plot that lasted for multiple seasons, whereas _Buffy_ generally only had season-long plot lines) as well as its ability to seamlessly throw in a comic changeup in the midst of some pretty dark episodes, without diminishing in any way the darkness that comes both before and after.


Never watched Buffy either.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

You are dead to me.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

People think I'm joking when I say I don't like this kind of TV. Then I go and fall in love with Supernatural and Vampire Diaries and just make myself look foolish.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

sean67854 said:


> I would encourage you to go to Youtube and watch the behind the scenes and outtake stuff as you go through the episodes/seasons. Some of the stuff is EPIC.
> 
> Like this one. (there's a little bit of the scene before the outtake, but it won't spoil anything for you)


I graduated HS with Jensen and would frequently hang out with him in our circle of friends. But no, I don't talk to him now. I saw him at church several years ago after he had started this show and we talked for a bit. I am not trying to claim we are tight, though he friended me with a fake FB account he created (and has since deleted). Another guy from that circle is a TV writer and producer Chris Dowling.

Both are great dudes and I'm glad they've made a lot of $$.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> People think I'm joking when I say I don't like this kind of TV. Then I go and fall in love with Supernatural and Vampire Diaries and just make myself look foolish.


I know of three shows that we love in common. I cannot imagine you not liking Buffy/Angel. It seems unpossible.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

whitson77 said:


> I graduated HS with Jensen and would frequently hang out with him in our circle of friends. But no, I don't talk to him now. I saw him at church several years ago after he had started this show and we talked for a bit. I am not trying to claim we are tight, though he friended me with a fake FB account he created (and has since deleted). Another guy from that circle is a TV writer and producer Chris Dowling.
> 
> Both are great dudes and I'm glad they've made a lot of $$.


That's awesome. It's nice to hear that someone famous is a nice guy even when the camera is off. Good for him for having it all!
My claim to fame is someone far less exciting than that. And I'm not sure they'd like me telling on a board but there's a specific football kicker I went on a date with that was quite talked about for awhile, him and his brother. To this day my dad still mentions it as if I screwed him out of SuperBowl tickets by not continuing that. LOL



billypritchard said:


> I know of three shows that we love in common. I cannot imagine you not liking Buffy/Angel. It seems unpossible.


I honestly cannot imagine liking Buffy. I have never seen a full episode from start to finish but I've seen bits and pieces because my sister is a HUGE fan and I thought it was ridiculous. It doesn't help that I cannot stand Allison Hannigan and I think SMH is a bad actress. <runs>


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Disliking Buffy is unpossible.

Buffy's Alyson Hannigan is a different person than the other Alyson Hannigans.

If you just think that Buffy = SMG, you don't have to worry about acting. She is just playing herself. And she actually does a pretty darn good job in a few episodes.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I honestly cannot imagine liking Buffy. I have never seen a full episode from start to finish but I've seen bits and pieces because my sister is a HUGE fan and I thought it was ridiculous. It doesn't help that I cannot stand Allison Hannigan and I think SMH is a bad actress. <runs>


Based on what other shows you like, it really is inconceivable that you would not like _Buffy_. It's really and truly brilliant. You'll have to grit your teeth through the first season (because it's not very good, but there are glimmers here and there of what it can be), but once you hit S2 you are in for some of the best TV ever produced.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

People don't make me start spamming my own thread with hot Jensen pictures!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh and WTF has Jared done with his hair? It was so cute, boy next door in this first season. Then I see that quick clip of whatever that season is from (video above) and he is not looking good.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh and WTF has Jared done with his hair? It was so cute, boy next door in this first season. Then I see that quick clip of whatever that season is from (video above) and he is not looking good.


When you watch it in order, the changes aren't so jarring. Jensen's voice changes quite a bit too.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Ha! I'm so loving their little throw in references. Watching Hook Man. "Nice job, Dr Venkman" cracked me up just now.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

whitson77 said:


> I'm sure I have more pictures, but I found this one rather quickly.
> 
> See if you can figure out who Jensen is.
> 
> ...


Easy one


Spoiler



holding the ball on the floor


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

#40?


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

danterner said:


> #40?


Yeah, he's filled out a bit since then. In fact, I think we all have.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

sean67854 said:


> I would encourage you to go to Youtube and watch the behind the scenes and outtake stuff as you go through the episodes/seasons. Some of the stuff is EPIC.
> 
> Like this one. (there's a little bit of the scene before the outtake, but it won't spoil anything for you)


If I'm not mistaken, at least some of that outtake was shown at the end of the episode in question.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JYoung said:


> If I'm not mistaken, at least some of that outtake was shown at the end of the episode in question.


Yes, it was.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so just finished the bug episode. Creepy! 
Although I feel like daylight came awfully fast!


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay so just finished the bug episode. Creepy!
> Although I feel like daylight came awfully fast!


You are about to get to episode that should suck you in for good. I almost gave up after the bug episode. I am so glad I didn't. Episode 9 kicks the show into high gear.

I still think the first two seasons of Supernatural are the best of any TV show I have seen. (JMHO)

I am thinking of doing a re-watch with you since I am still stuck in bed with a broken leg.

Can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm already sucked in for good. They had me right about the 7 min mark in the pilot. (in case you don't know, that was the first appearance of Jensen )


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm already sucked in for good. They had me right about the 7 min mark in the pilot. (in case you don't know, that was the first appearance of Jensen )


Yeah,

I feel like I have a teenage crush every single time he is on screen! If we were still in the era of _Tiger Beat Magazine_, I am pretty sure I would have a secret wall of Jensen cut outs.

So very, very shameful.......


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

lodica1967 said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I feel like I have a teenage crush every single time he is on screen! If we were still in the era of _Tiger Beat Magazine_, I am pretty sure I would have a secret wall of Jensen cut outs.
> 
> So very, very shameful.......


Ha! I had almost forgotten my love of him after so many years since Dark Angel, where I discovered him. I should have been watching this all along. I have no idea why I didn't. I think it was back before I accepted that CW might actually have a good show. 
He'll never match my love of Ian but he could come close in 7 seasons I'm about to obsessively watch!

Funny there are actors you love just because they are so amazing and there are actors you love because they are so amazingly hot and can act!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay back to actual episode talk and enough about Jensen and his hotness. 

I'm about to watch Episode 9 titled "Home" and I've mistakenly saw the synopsis so I know what it's about. I have to ask... is the father NOT actually going to be in this show? I assumed by now they'd find him and this would end up a trio of "hunters" but slowly I'm starting to think something is funky with father.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay back to actual episode talk and enough about Jensen and his hotness.
> 
> I'm about to watch Episode 9 titled "Home" and I've mistakenly saw the synopsis so I know what it's about. I have to ask... is the father NOT actually going to be in this show? I assumed by now they'd find him and this would end up a trio of "hunters" but slowly I'm starting to think something is funky with father.


You really don't want to know, trust me. The synopsis shouldn't spoil much for you. It is still worth watching for the possible plot twists.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> People think I'm joking when I say I don't like this kind of TV. Then I go and fall in love with Supernatural and Vampire Diaries and just make myself look foolish.


I thought we had a deal that Deadwood was next!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

lodica1967 said:


> You really don't want to know, trust me. The synopsis shouldn't spoil much for you. It is still worth watching for the possible plot twists.


I have already picked up on little things like at the beginning of this episode the little girl tells her mom something is in the closet, mommy goes to look, turns and says "see, nothing there" and we are viewing from inside the closet. ALL horror flicks you know that's when the monster gets her but this show? Nope. Love it.



zordude said:


> I thought we had a deal that Deadwood was next!


 We did. I promise, I will do it next!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Whoa! Dean is scared! First I've seen him afraid of anything!!!
Someone needs to watch this show with me so we can discuss as it happens! I feel like I'm talking too much in here.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

You caught me at a bad time or else I would definitely be joining you. As I said, I skipped the first few seasons. But alas, I actually have work this week, so sorry.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

IndyJones1023 said:


> You caught me at a bad time or else I would definitely be joining you. As I said, I skipped the first few seasons. But alas, I actually have work this week, so sorry.


Unacceptable!

And WTF with that creepy toy clapping monkey!!!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I watched (I think) both season 1 and season 2. I quit because despite having 3 tuners, I had multiple conflicts. Is it worth finishing off?


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> I watched (I think) both season 1 and season 2. I quit because despite having 3 tuners, I had multiple conflicts. Is it worth finishing off?


I thought season 3 was horrible. It should have been awesome after the way season 2 ended. However, it was during the writer's strike , so I tried to cut them some slack.

Season 4 got back on track and while I still like the first 2 seasons best, the rest are worth watching.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I watched it for years. I can't tell you which season I gave up on, but it was like they were going to redo the entire previous year and while I was still Tivoing it, I one day realized the entire season was on my TiVo, and I had no desire to watch it, so I deleted it.

For those who remember it better than I do, the point I gave up was when


Spoiler



We had a whole season when Sam (?) was going to die and the entire year was "this is his last year" and then at the end Dean (I might have them backwards) went and did the crossroads thing and sold his soul so that his brother would live and now HE only had one year to live, and the new season was "now we have this brother only has one year to live". I don't know what year that was, but after their Dad coming back from Hell, only to go off and die on Grays Anatomy, and then both brothers, it just seemed like it was out of ideas.



The guy from Dark Angel was on Smallville, too, and it seemed like he was everywhere for a while.

I absolutely LOVED the "Sam and Dean" reference, but always wondered how many people got that.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Haha! "Let me know if you see any dead people, Haley Joel." I love Dean.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay just watched the scarecrow episode. WTF.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay I got through Episode 12. That was a spectacular episode!! (in spite of Julie Benz )
I'm still so confused about what happened at the end of Episode 11 so I can only assume we haven't seen the last of Meg and WTFever that was in that blood she was talking to. And I find myself loving Jared more and more and I'm really dreading watching him go from nice boy, cute, charming to whatever he becomes by Season 7. Stay young and cute! I love the contrast between the characters.
Oh and Jensen abso-freaking-lutely SLAYED me when he almost broke down on the phone with his dad's voice mail.  But come the hell on, Dean.....give your brother an actual hug. That's starting to annoy me. He doesn't have to be _that _hard _all _the time!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Wasn't episode 11, "Faith," the one with the faith healer? I don't recall Julie Benz in it but I see the cast list she definitely was. I remember that as being a pretty good episode. And episode 12 was "Route 666"? Maybe my memory is off.

I've been reading the episode synopses to keep track with where in the show you are. Lots of pretty good early episodes, laying lots of foundation for stuff that occurs later on.

As fun and entertaining as the stories are, and as intelligent as the arc is, for me the complex relationship between the brothers and how it changes in various ways over time is really one of the highlights of the series. Both Js are great in their roles.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> Wasn't episode 11, "Faith," the one with the faith healer? I don't recall Julie Benz in it but I see the cast list she definitely was. I remember that as being a pretty good episode. And episode 12 was "Route 666"? Maybe my memory is off.
> 
> I've been reading the episode synopses to keep track with where in the show you are. Lots of pretty good early episodes, laying lots of foundation for stuff that occurs later on.
> 
> As fun and entertaining as the stories are, and as intelligent as the arc is, for me the complex relationship between the brothers and how it changes in various ways over time is really one of the highlights of the series. Both Js are great in their roles.


Episode 13 is Route 666 which I am going to be watching when I get home. 
And I agree totally about the complex relationship between them being the best. The fun stories (and hotness of Jensen) drew me in but the characters themselves is what's holding me and keeping me chomping at the bit to get home to watch more. 
All I know is that if we don't see some real brotherly love between them soon, I'm going to end up throwing something at my TV. Dean needs to be a bit less of a hard ass if only with Sam. He can remain as is for the rest of the world.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

My advice is to stick with it.

The relationship with the Winchester brothers is absolute gold and keeps me coming back, episode after episode.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

CW sure knows how to keep me hooked with their somewhat screwed up but compelling stories of brothers. This and Vampire Diaries both revolve around that. TVD isn't about vampires or Elena for me. It's all about the brotherly bond.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay finished Episode 13. Not sure how I feel about Dean in lurve and telling her about what they do. (not a fan of the actress either but that's because of 4400) I did love that it gave Sam a chance to be kind of smarmy about it. Hee.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

OH MY! Watching Episode 14 and it just revealed why Sam was having visions of this family!!! This is getting crazy!
WAIT WHAT?? Did Sam just move something with HIS MIND?? WTF!


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay finished Episode 13. Not sure how I feel about Dean in lurve and telling her about what they do. (not a fan of the actress either but that's because of 4400) I did love that it gave Sam a chance to be kind of smarmy about it. Hee.


You must be talking about Route 666. Worst. Episode. Ever.

I am working to catch up with you but will be skipping this episode. I am on "Scarecrow", so almost there.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Are you watching 4 episodes per day?


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

billypritchard said:


> Are you watching 4 episodes per day?


Broke my leg in December and have been in bed since. I am watching an embarrassing amount of TV.  (Thankfully it is baseball season, I can kill 8 hours a day easily)

Since Cristina is watching I was glad to have an excuse to re-watch. Anything to break up my days.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Seriously? No comments about Sam moving that chest WITH HIS MIND?? I'm still reeling from this. Did not expect them to go in that direction. At. All.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

The show will go in many directions you would not necessarily expect - that is part of what makes it enjoyable. For us to comment on those directions might spoil it for you.

I remember going WHOA too.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

lodica1967 said:


> You must be talking about Route 666. Worst. Episode. Ever.
> 
> I am working to catch up with you but will be skipping this episode. I am on "Scarecrow", so almost there.


Not sure I'd say it was the worst episode ever. Maybe of this show so far but I didn't hate it. It had a very Stephen King feel to it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

billypritchard said:


> Are you watching 4 episodes per day?





lodica1967 said:


> Broke my leg in December and have been in bed since. I am watching an embarrassing amount of TV.  (Thankfully it is baseball season, I can kill 8 hours a day easily)


Yeah I'm getting in 2 a day and working 8 hours so I can imagine if I were laid up in bed, I'd be watching more than 4 a day!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

lodica1967 said:


> Broke my leg in December and have been in bed since.  I am watching an embarrassing amount of TV.  (Thankfully it is baseball season, I can kill 8 hours a day easily)
> 
> Since Cristina is watching I was glad to have an excuse to re-watch. Anything to break up my days.


Six months bed rest with a broken leg? Is that normal? Sorry to hear that, as I'm sure you'd rather be up and about.

Never broke a bone, so I have no frame of reference.

As a TV fanatic, there is a small part of me drooling over extended TV watching time... er, I mean bed rest.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Seriously? No comments about Sam moving that chest WITH HIS MIND?? I'm still reeling from this. Did not expect them to go in that direction. At. All.


Heh, heh, heh, heh, heh.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> Heh, heh, heh, heh, heh.


Well hrmph.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Well hrmph.


Men have been trying to move chests with their minds since time immemorial


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

zordude said:


> Men have been trying to move chests with their minds since time immemorial


Ha! Nice.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Well hrmph.


Keep watching.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JYoung said:


> Keep watching.


Right, 'cause otherwise she would stop.

JUST TO SPITE YOU.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Right, 'cause otherwise she would stop.
> 
> JUST TO SPITE YOU.


Already did. I don't like being told what to do!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Just kidding guys! 

So I'm about to watch Episode 15 and it just struck me watching the "previously on" how much I adore Sam. And it's really weird because when the pilot started I was convinced I was going to hate him, then half way through the pilot I thought he was okay but that I wouldn't watch the show for him. Now I think I love him as much as Dean. 
(and superficially, strangely enough, I no longer am worried about his transition into long haired, sideburned guy as long as he remains awesome)


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Sam really grew on me as the seasons progressed. I wasn't a big fan of the character in the first season. 

But some of the best characters are the guest starring and second-billed actors, IMO.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Ha! "Ned Beatty time, man!"


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So did I miss something on this episode or were they just crazy ********? I don't recall anything _supernatural_ about them!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I love reading these updates and realizing that if Cristina is excited now - midway through S1 - her mind is going to be freaking blown by the next couple of seasons.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I love reading these updates and realizing that if Cristina is excited now - midway through S1 - her mind is going to be freaking blown by the next couple of seasons.


+1


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

And again with the brotherly love. Dean freaking out yelling "if you hurt my brother, I'll kill you, I swear. I'll kill you all. I will kill you all!!!" was just so awesome! Still waiting on my brother hug though.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I love reading these updates and realizing that if Cristina is excited now - midway through S1 - her mind is going to be freaking blown by the next couple of seasons.


So maybe I should change the thread title to "Watch along with Cristina, Supernatural style"


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> So did I miss something on this episode or were they just crazy ********? I don't recall anything _supernatural_ about them!


It one point I think Sam said, "Dude, they're just people."

Just SuperCreepy, not SuperNatural.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> So maybe I should change the thread title to "Watch along with Cristina, Supernatural style"


I am having a hard time commenting because I don't want to accidental let anything slip. I am at "Benders" right with you now.

Hopefully I can keep straight what has happened and not blow what will happen!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

lodica1967 said:


> It one point I think Sam said, "Dude, they're just people."
> 
> Just SuperCreepy, not SuperNatural.


No, I got that he said they were just people. I was just surprised he wasn't wrong in some way. I liked the episode, I just didn't expect them to have one without something supernatural being involved. Now I'm wondering if X-Files or Fringe ever did this??


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> No, I got that he said they were just people. I was just surprised he wasn't wrong in some way. I liked the episode, I just didn't expect them to have one without something supernatural being involved. Now I'm wondering if X-Files or Fringe ever did this??


X-Files did, at least early on. But it was in cases where Mulder never believed it had a supernatural explanation. (He was infallible in the early days.)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> X-Files did, at least early on. But it was in cases where Mulder never believed it had a supernatural explanation. (He was infallible in the early days.)


Do you by chance remember the episode number or name? I have them all here, I'm curious now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Do you by chance remember the episode number or name? I have them all here, I'm curious now.


No, I just remember being annoyed at the time (which was, of course, 20 years ago). Because Scully was the hero and Mulder was the villain in the early episodes (she was always thinking rationally, and he was barely thinking at all), yet it was portrayed as being the opposite. And the only time he thought "correctly" and she jumped to absurd conclusions was when the rules were changed so that the natural explanation was the correct one. They LOVED stacking the deck in Mulder's favor.

Eventually, of course, she abandoned logic and reason and came over to the dark side so it became irrelevant.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, I just remember being annoyed at the time (which was, of course, 20 years ago). Because Scully was the hero and Mulder was the villain in the early episodes (she was always thinking rationally, and he was barely thinking at all), yet it was portrayed as being the opposite. And the only time he thought "correctly" and she jumped to absurd conclusions was when the rules were changed so that the natural explanation was the correct one. They LOVED stacking the deck in Mulder's favor.
> 
> Eventually, of course, she abandoned logic and reason and came over to the dark side so it became irrelevant.


Had to go look it up.
Irresistible. Donnie Pfaster. Ah yes, I remember him. 

And now I'm starting Episode 16 of Supernatural.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Man, WTF Dean hugs dad but not Sam. At least we got the hug between him and his dad before it all went haywire!!! Holy crapola! So this is getting really real, eh?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Haha! Hell House was a welcoming lighter episode. Sooo many quotes!

Dean: I thought the legend said that Mordecai only goes after chicks?
Sam: It does.
Dean: All right, well... I mean that explains why it went after you, but why me?
Sam: Hilarious.

Dean: People believe in Santa Claus. How come I'm not getting hooked up every Christmas?
Sam: Cuz you're a bad person.

Dean: I barely have any skin left on my palm.
Sam: I'm not touching that line with a ten foot pole.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Watching Episode 18. Do not like the kids they picked to play little Sam and Dean. The one that plays Dean has a weird bite with his jaw and some kind of mole by his nose. Nothing alike!
(things like that bug me)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay don't mind me, I'm just going to keep on talking to myself.










So another episode with the brotherly bond that makes me smile. The little kid that helped them was adorable too.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Watching Episode 18. Do not like the kids they picked to play little Sam and Dean. The one that plays Dean has a weird bite with his jaw and some kind of mole by his nose. Nothing alike!
> (things like that bug me)


I remember feeling the same way.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay I have other shows to watch but now I can see how close I am to finishing this first season, I kind of have to do it. So on to Episode 19 I go!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh my GOD I think my mom just spoiled something huge for me. I asked my sister (huge Buffy fan) if she was watching this show and she said no but that my mom does. So my mom being a holy roller, I was shocked so I called her asking what the F she watches a show about demons and ghosts and stuff for. So she says to me "I liked the two actors and I liked that the mom and dad used to do it and has passed it on to them"..........UMMM WHAT?? So I yelled at her because I'm just watching the first season and asked her if she just spoiled something for me and she said "oh sorry, I'm not going to say anything else". :
She did, didn't she? I'm going to find out that mommy and daddy have been hunters all along and that's why she was killed. Bah!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> She did, didn't she? I'm going to find out that mommy and daddy have been hunters all along and that's why she was killed. Bah!!


All I will say is, you did not really understand what exactly she was saying, and you probably shouldn't try.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> All I will say is, you did not really understand what exactly she was saying, and you probably shouldn't try.


Okay then.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Cristina, since you're almost done with season one, let me recommend you view the blooper/gag reel for season one before moving on to season two.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZPCUFoqDlU[/media]


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I will watch it when I'm done, thank you!!

Just finished episode 20 and I have a question... why did they let the girl vamps go? I thought he said they kept their scent for life. Won't that main chick want revenge at some point for them killing her mate??


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh and I was super pumped to see Dean finally back Sam up to their dad! YAY! 2 episodes left. I've literally accomplished nothing else today but watching this show. Might as well finish off the season!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I remember the finale. I suspect you will not be able to resist watching the first episode of Season 2 after you see the finale of Season One...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

OH MY GOD! What a finale!! This show rocks! 
And yes, I have to watch the first episode of Season 2 now. 

I KNEW it was in daddy! I kept saying it over and over! Gah! Sam not being able to shoot him while he was yelling to kill it and Dean was begging him not to was just gut punching me. These are some great actors!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

And apparently I'm watching them on my computer. I don't know what it is about the encoding of files marked x256 but my stupid POS Panasonic player will not play them. Well it does, it's just black with no sound.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh that is some serious BS right there! NO NO NO. I am so pissed off. I knew he was doing it but I really didn't believe it would go down that way in the end. WTF. Now they have no way to kill it AND their father is gone. And make sure poor Sam not only feels responsible but is the one to find him on the floor. Nice. asdfjksadjfkjdsf;jasd;kf


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

LOL! I revel in your suffering. 

It only gets better. :up:


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> And apparently I'm watching them on my computer. I don't know what it is about the encoding of files marked x256 but my stupid POS Panasonic player will not play them. Well it does, it's just black with no sound.


I don't know if anyone mentioned this, but the first 6 seasons are available in HD streaming on Netflix now, if you have that.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

sean67854 said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned this, but the first 6 seasons are available in HD streaming on Netflix now, if you have that.


I do, thanks!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So I assume eventually we will learn what's so special about Sam and "the other kids like him" as well as what John whispered to Dean. I know it's gotta be something big. Maybe what he whispered is the Sam secret. 

I'm watching Bloodlust now via Netfix. So cute how happy Dean was about his car.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

This is not a show that just drops things in for the (ahem) hell of it.

Much as it may seem at the time.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This is not a show that just drops things in for the (ahem) hell of it.
> 
> Much as it may seem at the time.


Okay just finished episode 4. I need to get things done so I must force myself to stop there. Not surprised Dean put 2 and 2 together on the missing Colt, dead daddy and his miraculous recovery. So he and Sam can both have unending guilt over it. Great! Way to go John. Grrr

And I'm pretty sure we have not seen the last of that Gordon guy. No way they let that not catch up with them sometime in the future. I also hope them letting the vamps go doesn't come back to (pun intended) bite them in the ass. I guess they live in shades of gray from here on out.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay I'm so addicted to this show it's pathetic. Watched episode 5 and I think I'm going to watch 6 before bed. I did at least get a few things done today. 

I also just realized that although I love both characters I think Sam is taking the top spot for me and I would have never thought it possible when I started this.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

I love reading this thread. I just watched Supernatural over the last 2 years and remember all of these same emotions [ETA: except for the whole Jensen/Jared lovefest. NTTAWWT ]. I'm just catching up with season 7 now. You're going to love where it goes. It just keeps getting bigger and better. Enjoy it - it's a great ride!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I also just realized that although I love both characters I think Sam is taking the top spot for me and I would have never thought it possible when I started this.


That may switch back and forth a few times over the course of the series. They are both fairly complex, evolving characters.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That may switch back and forth a few times over the course of the series. They are both fairly complex, evolving characters.


I'm okay with that! I'm more than okay with that actually. And actually, I can see it happening. I honestly can't think of a single show that I've loved both leads this much. Maybe Justified comes pretty close.

Okay so now we find out that John got Ellen's husband killed. I wonder the whys and the hows on that story. If both men are dead, I wonder if we'll ever know what happened. Jo doesn't seem to want much to do with Dean now. Oh well.

I've been tempted to look up on IMDB to see how many episodes Ellen and Jo were in but I'm scared that I'll see something there that might spoiler me on future guests or something. Are these on going guests? I assume they will be if they are still waiting on Ash.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I encourage you NOT to look up the show actors on IMDB, for that very reason. I've often kicked myself after looking something up and spoiling myself about something inadvertently. You either learn that a character you thought was a minor character turned out to be in a ton of later episodes. Or you learn that what you thought to be a major character really didn't stick around. It's never a good idea. I'm not speaking about Supernatural specifically, by the way.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Great point. Really had a major plot of Angel season 5 by looking up one of the actresses on IMDB.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay I won't look then. Off to bed, I felt like I put a nice dent in watching episodes this weekend, as it's all I did but I still have a long way to go! New season starts in Sept I assume?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay I won't look then. Off to bed, I felt like I put a nice dent in watching episodes this weekend, as it's all I did but I still have a long way to go! New season starts in Sept I assume?


Wikipedia says October.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That may switch back and forth a few times over the course of the series. They are both fairly complex, evolving characters.


Wait 'til she gets a load of "Sam" prepping (pharmaceutically or otherwise) for a shot at the Conan role.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Enrique said:


> Wikipedia says October.


I'll be all caught up by then!



Wil said:


> Wait 'til she gets a load of "Sam" prepping (pharmaceutically or otherwise) for a shot at the Conan role.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Jared was one of three actors in contention for the role of Conan in the recent movie remake. The role went to Jason Momoa (Khal Drogo). Apparently Jared beefed up during the audition process. Honestly, I didn't really notice.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> Jared was one of three actors in contention for the role of Conan in the recent movie remake. The role went to Jason Momoa (Khal Drogo). Apparently Jared beefed up during the audition process. Honestly, I didn't really notice.


Oh well then that comment indicates they think he's my current favorite because of his looks. Not true. And the beefier, the less I'd probably lust. Not into that whole 'meathead' look. 

EDIT: Jason Momao is a great choice for Conan though.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> EDIT: Jason Momao is a great choice for Conan though.


It made a nice warm-up for Khal Drogo, I'm sure...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I guess when I get engrossed in a show, I really get engrossed. I'm sitting here thinking about how many episodes I can get in between getting home from work and bed. LOL


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Damn you and your cliffhanger episodes, Supernatural. I'm so tired from getting 4 hours of sleep last night I simply cannot watch another episode. In case you wonder where I left off.

Dean: Right before dad died, he told me something. Something about you. 
Sam: What? Dean, what did he tell you?
<cut to credits>









I'm soooo tempted to google it but I am going to force myself to go on to bed. Argh!!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Dean: Right before dad died, he told me something. Something about you.
> Sam: What? Dean, what did he tell you?
> <cut to credits>


Next week.

"Previously on Supernatural:

Dean: Right before dad died, he told me something. Something about you. 
Sam: What? Dean, what did he tell you?

And now, on Supernatural:

Dean: ****, I can't remember."


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Next week.
> 
> "Previously on Supernatural:
> 
> ...


Funny! :down:


And I'm working from home today but I'm not sure how well having my VPN going into work and streaming Netflix is going to work out but I'm about to see!!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah, that's choppy as hell. Looks like I still have to wait. Oh well, caught up on Nurse Jackie and now Episodes then I can watch Burn Notice. At least I'll accomplish something else (TV-wise) besides this show, even though... sadly it's in the back of my mind the entire day.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Yeah, that's choppy as hell. Looks like I still have to wait. Oh well, caught up on Nurse Jackie and now Episodes then I can watch Burn Notice. At least I'll accomplish something else (TV-wise) besides this show, even though... sadly it's in the back of my mind the entire day.


You obviously need to spring for a faster connection. I mean, where are your priorities?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

sean67854 said:


> You obviously need to spring for a faster connection. I mean, where are your priorities?


I have Time Warner Wideband! It's my crappy Bluray player. It always does that when I'm using one of the streaming apps. I got annoyed over the weekend and just bought a Roku XS that should be here today.


----------



## ACoolDude (Dec 11, 2001)

Ok, I'm in.

Started re-watching from the beginning last night. 3 down.

It is weird after watching the entire series as it aired (or close to it - as one of the shows that never got backlogged on the DVR) to go back and see how young they were, how their acting was not quite as good as later, and their voices were so different.

Slight spoiler



Spoiler



and how they got busted on their identities being false in 2 of the 3 episodes


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I've seen enough present day pictures of them both to agree on Jared but Jensen looks the exact same to me. Everyone keeps talking about their voices and it's driving me bananas. I like them just as they are now (where I am in the show) so I hope they don't do anything drastic. Jared's hair was enough and now that I'm past that freak out, I don't need more!


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> I have Time Warner Wideband! It's my crappy Bluray player. It always does that when I'm using one of the streaming apps. I got annoyed over the weekend and just bought a Roku XS that should be here today.


 Most of my Netflixing (I think I'm going to copywrite that) is done on my Sony Tablet.

I can be VPN'd into work, my kids can be online, and I can have one other Netflix stream going and it still looks okay on my tablet.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> I've seen enough present day pictures of them both to agree on Jared but Jensen looks the exact same to me. Everyone keeps talking about their voices and it's driving me bananas. I like them just as they are now (where I am in the show) so I hope they don't do anything drastic. Jared's hair was enough and now that I'm past that freak out, I don't need more!


Don't worry about the voices. It's a gradual change, I doubt you'll notice. It's like when you get a pet and you don't really notice it growing until you find some old pictures of when it was small.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sean67854 said:


> Don't worry about the voices. It's a gradual change, I doubt you'll notice. It's like when you get a pet and you don't really notice it growing until you find some old pictures of when it was small.


[cue photoshopgrl imagining Jensen and Jared as her pets]


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

sean67854 said:


> Most of my Netflixing (I think I'm going to copywrite that) is done on my Sony Tablet.
> 
> I can be VPN'd into work, my kids can be online, and I can have one other Netflix stream going and it still looks okay on my tablet.


Yeah I can do all that on my iPad or computer too but I don't want to watch it on either of those, even though I have 25" monitors. I want the big screen for watching. This is why I know it's the crappy Panasonic Bluray player and it's happened many times in the past with me doing not much of anything at all. So I'd rather just wait.



sean67854 said:


> Don't worry about the voices. It's a gradual change, I doubt you'll notice. It's like when you get a pet and you don't really notice it growing until you find some old pictures of when it was small.
> 
> 
> Rob Helmerichs said:
> ...


hmmm Jensen definitely. Good boy. Come get a treat. 

And speaking of... not that you care but since we're being superficial, when I was looking for photos of them before and now to see differences, I came across this picture. This might just be the sexiest picture of Jensen I've ever seen. Holy hell. 
(SFW)


Spoiler














Okay let's not get off into dirtyville cuz I've been really good about that given how hot I find him.


----------



## ACoolDude (Dec 11, 2001)

Yeah, I don't know who Jared or Jensen are - I have to keep going to IMDB to see which one is Sam and which one is Dean 

And after watching season 7, they sound like chipmunk versions of themselves in season 1 - didn't notice the change 1st time through.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Like many other shows of this general nature, it likes to do the occasional comedy episode. Unlike most, it integrates them very well into the series, and in fact is constantly blurring the line between drama and comedy without lessening the dramatic impact of what's going on. Not sure how they do it. Genius, probably (and I don't mean the Anubys variety! ).


I wanted to go back and comment on this since I've now watched quite a few and you're so right. I think that's what makes them so believable is they truly act like brothers. The fighting, the teasing each other, the sarcasm and the bottom line that they will do whatever it takes to keep the other safe. The one liners they deliver on each other slay me. I could sit here and do nothing but post quotes that make me giggle from most episodes.



danterner said:


> One of the things the show has always been very good at is acknowledging its source material with a wink and a nod (or sometimes an outright character exclamation), so that those riffs always come off as clever homages rather than derivative plagiaristic works. It's actually one of the aspects of the series I enjoy the most.


They do this a lot!! Especially when someone that's guesting on the show used to be on something else. Such as the episode with Linda Blair. They've mentioned the movie in the past episodes and the very end of this, I think it was Dean that says to Sam "did she look familiar to you?" I about died laughing.



Vendikarr said:


> Cristina, since you're almost done with season one, let me recommend you view the blooper/gag reel for season one before moving on to season two.
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZPCUFoqDlU[/media]


I don't think I went back to comment on this after I watched it but it was awesome!!! I was sooo tempted to watch others when it was done, as I could see all the blooper reels listed on Youtube but I didn't. I did search for them all and save the links so I could go back after each season. :up:


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

OT, but let me know how you like your Roku. I've got a Logitech Review, but we just finished our basement and I might in the market for another "media box".


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Damn you and your cliffhanger episodes, Supernatural. I'm so tired from getting 4 hours of sleep last night I simply cannot watch another episode. In case you wonder where I left off.
> 
> Dean: Right before dad died, he told me something. Something about you.
> Sam: What? Dean, what did he tell you?
> ...


Well, I hate to spoil it, BUT, he said that Sam's father was *Darth Vader*.

...ducks running away...

No that isn't a metaphore for anything in the show, just a bad joke! Don't read anything into it!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

sean67854 said:


> OT, but let me know how you like your Roku. I've got a Logitech Review, but we just finished our basement and I might in the market for another "media box".


I will let you know. My boss got the Logitech and ended up sending it back and getting the AppleTV. I didn't get that because he says it won't do Hulu. The Roku (especially the XS) had the most features and the best reviews so fingers crossed!!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> Well, I hate to spoil it, BUT, he said that Sam's father was *Darth Vader*.
> 
> ...ducks running away...
> 
> No that isn't a metaphore for anything in the show, just a bad joke! Don't read anything into it!


I'm sure that's a joke you've heard many times in your life, eh Luke?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

And I am successfully hooked up with Roku, watching Netflix. It's smooth even with me surfing the web and still connected to work via VPN. It took less than 5 minutes to get it set up and going. It actually took longer to sign into Netflix with their silly Wii looking remote than it did to set the entire Roku player up. I can let you know more later as I use it if you want but so far it gets 2 thumbs up from me! 

And WTF. I had to pause after they went back to the conversation with Dean and Sam. That's it? Just that he has to save him or kill him?? That's crap information! How did Dean not ask more questions??? So apparently him and "all the ones like him" are being geared up with the yellow eyed demon to what? Take over the world? Wreak havoc on others? Is the yellow eyed demon the devil?? Gah this is bringing up more questions than it's answering!!


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Gah this is bringing up more questions than it's answering!!


That is one of the nice things about this show. It always answers the questions, eventually.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> And WTF. I had to pause after they went back to the conversation with Dean and Sam. That's it? Just that he has to save him or kill him?? That's crap information! How did Dean not ask more questions??? So apparently him and "all the ones like him" are being geared up with the yellow eyed demon to what? Take over the world? Wreak havoc on others? Is the yellow eyed demon the devil?? Gah this is bringing up more questions than it's answering!!


Heh, heh, heh, heh, heh.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

One thing that becomes clearer and clearer is that when THESE producers say they have a five-year plan, they mean it (yeah, Lost, I'm lookin' at YOU!).

So there's a lot of set-up going on. And as time goes by, there's pay-off. And as more time goes by, there's less set-up and more pay-off. And eventually, it's pure pay-off.

And then the show keeps going, but that's another story. Literally and figuratively.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay episode finished. So soldiers working with yellow eyed demon/devil. But why? Why not just gather up all the demons and posses humans and go do whatever it is. Okay so long arc. I'll try to be patient. But I have to say SCREW YOU SHOW! I thought finally we were gonna get a brother hug after Sam untied Dean and Dean stood up and grabbed Sam's shoulders. So effing close I got all happy then realized it was a tease. Bah!!
And can we have one episode that our boys don't get the crap kicked out of them? I'm thinking no.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm sure that's a joke you've heard many times in your life, eh Luke?


Actually not. What I hear many times, STILL, is when I'm working on something, someone will quip, use the force, Luke. I am SO tired of that one!



photoshopgrl said:


> Okay episode finished. So soldiers working with yellow eyed demon/devil. But why? Why not just gather up all the demons and posses humans and go do whatever it is. Okay so long arc. I'll try to be patient. But I have to say SCREW YOU SHOW! I thought finally we were gonna get a brother hug after Sam untied Dean and Dean stood up and grabbed Sam's shoulders. So effing close I got all happy then realized it was a tease. Bah!!
> And can we have one episode that our boys don't get the crap kicked out of them? I'm thinking no.


This show is maddening, but very satisfying as well. As has been said, it offers riddles, and questions, and mysteries, but it delivers. I am always afraid that it will go "over the top" in its subject matter, but they have held it together much longer than I ever thought possible.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay just finished the one with the shape shifter in the bank, episode 12. So yeah, basically they are now being hunted by every law enforcement agency on top of all the demon/devil BS. Lovely! How the hell are they going to get out of it? They look as guilty as possible! Poor Sam is going to unravel at the seams before long.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Gah! This show. One minute I'm laughing at their snark and the next minute Sam says something like "..and I needed to think there was something else watching too, ya know. Some higher power, greater good. And that maybe... maybe I could be saved" and I get all misty. 

Okay off to bed, the next synopsis looks like a doozy so I better stop here.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh they almost had me. Just finished Born Under A Bad Sign where Sam kills the hunter and attacks Jo. Right when he clocked Dean with the gun I figured it out. Bobby is one smart guy. I like him too so hope he shows up more often.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Bobby is one smart guy. I like him too so hope he shows up more often.


Tee hee. And if it drives you crazy trying to figure out what I mean by that, well, tee hee. 

(Didja know that the actor who plays him is primarily a writer? And that the character is named after one of the show's executive producers?)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh well apparently your Tee hee was because here he is in the very next one. I didn't love this one, I have to say. I just don't find any entertainment value in watching them bicker the very episode after Dean is faced with killing his own brother and refusing to do so because he'd rather die. One more before bed!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> (Didja know that the actor who plays him is primarily a writer? And that the character is named after one of the show's executive producers?)


What kind of a ******bag names a character after himself?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> What kind of a ******bag names a character after himself?


Apparently he didn't...the character was supposed to be only a one-off appearance, and Singer hired Beaver (a friend of his) to play the part. Somebody else changed the name to "Bobby Singer" as a joke. Then everybody fell in love with the character, and they were stuck with the name.


photoshopgrl said:


> Oh well apparently your Tee hee was because here he is in the very next one.


Tee hee.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Apparently he didn't...the character was supposed to be only a one-off appearance, and Singer hired Beaver (a friend of his) to play the part. Somebody else changed the name to "Bobby Singer" as a joke. Then everybody fell in love with the character, and they were stuck with the name.


(Not for photoshopgrl) 


Spoiler



I was quoting The French Mistake


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Not even thinking about reading that spoiler!



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Tee hee.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Not even thinking about reading that spoiler!


It's not really much of a spoiler...you won't have a clue what it means, until you do, at which point it won't be a spoiler because it's already happened.

Then again, there's no point in reading it, since you won't have a clue what it means.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's not really much of a spoiler...you won't have a clue what it means, until you do, at which point it won't be a spoiler because it's already happened.
> 
> Then again, there's no point in reading it, since you won't have a clue what it means.


You are trying to get her to read the spoiler - that's evil! 

The reason I consider it a spoiler is because... (again, not for photoshopgrl)



Spoiler



It's not such a leap to realize that TFM is an episode title, and then from there to piece together that it follows that the character was involved at least in that episode too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> You...that's evil!


My work here is done. 


Spoiler



I'm not so sure she would see it as an episode title, rather than a reference to what the episode title is referring to.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so I watched through episode 16 last night, Roadkill. That was very well done and I didn't figure it out until the end when they took her to her husbands house. 

I'm just moving right along here!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay so I watched through episode 16 last night, Roadkill. That was very well done and I didn't figure it out until the end when they took her to her husbands house.
> 
> I'm just moving right along here!


Tricia Helfer guest-starred in that one, right? I remember that one and liked it a lot.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> Tricia Helfer guest-starred in that one, right? I remember that one and liked it a lot.


Yup that was her


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow so I just finished "Heart" about the werewolf. So Sam finally has sex with someone and ends up having to kill her. Bet that won't happen again now. Poor guy. That was some mighty mighty fine acting by both leads at the end. These two can cry like nobody's business!! I think the worst was Dean. Camera pans closer as you see all over his face him having to do this to Sam followed by a gunshot and his tears fall. Just wow.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so I got finished with Episode 19 last night, the prison episode. How the hell are they going to get out of all those charges? Are they just going to live life on the run forever, probably gathering more charges as they go? How the hell did John not leave this kind of mess in his wake? 

3 more to go in Season 2! I'll probably finish them up tonight. I also have been catching up on little notes from each episode that TVRage adds to their listings. I love that they not only give you episode notes but quotes and references too. Most of the references I get but a few get by me.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> (Didja know that the actor who plays him is primarily a writer? And that the character is named after one of the show's executive producers?)


I didn't even realize that until it got pointed out


Spoiler



In one of the episodes. Yeah, it's a hyper-minor spoiler, but why not tag it  And yes, I now see danterner hinted at that same point. Hope photoshopgrl isn't seeing all this


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Spoiler



We should keeping talking in spoiler tags, just to mess with her.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

If you're going to spoiler talk amongst yourselves at least talk to me about my episodes too, damnit!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Spoiler



But it's not even a spoiler that Bobby's character is named after a writer, but rather a fun fan fact.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> (Didja know that the actor who plays him is primarily a writer? And that the character is named after one of the show's executive producers?)


I thought this was interesting so I looked him up on IMDB. But I wouldn't say he's primarily known as a writer. His last writing credit was in 1988, and he's had dozens of acting roles since then.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

robojerk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not even a spoiler that Bobby's character is named after a writer, but rather a fun fan fact.





Spoiler



The spoiler is that his being named after a writer is a plot point in an episode she hasn't watched yet. So he was tagging mention of that episode.

Man, she must be going crazy with all these spoiler tags! 





IndyJones1023 said:


> I thought this was interesting so I looked him up on IMDB. But I wouldn't say he's primarily known as a writer. His last writing credit was in 1988, and he's had dozens of acting roles since then.


He's also a playwright, with four plays produced since 2000, the last in 2011. Plus a book about his wife's fight with cancer that was published a couple of years ago.

Obviously, he's now primarily known as Bobby Singer. But he's spent most of his career as a writer who acts.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Spoiler



Isn't your signature a spoiler?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

robojerk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't your signature a spoiler?





Spoiler



Heh, didn't even think about that.

But, on consideration, tough ****.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> If you're going to spoiler talk amongst yourselves at least talk to me about my episodes too, damnit!


I want to, but like you I caught up on this show. I did marathon through the first 2.5 season before catching up to live and now as I read your posts it's just a hazy vague image. I remember the important stuff, but the exact details have gone.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

robojerk said:


> I want to, but like you I caught up on this show. I did marathon through the first 2.5 season before catching up to live and now as I read your posts it's just a hazy vague image. I remember the important stuff, but the exact details have gone.


Yeah I assume that's the case for a lot of people since the show has been on for so long now. I decided to catch up on other stuff tonight and finish season 2 tomorrow. I'm sure I'll be halfway through season 3 by the end of the weekend as I have zero plans. I live on the wild side.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

TWO SEASONS! Finally I get my hug!!!!! 
But no Dean. No no no no no. ONE YEAR?? That's it?? No. That clearly cannot happen (even if I knew it wasn't possible because the show wouldn't go on). 

I actually have it paused on the hug. I haven't even finished the finale yet. Gah! This show is killing me. Killing me!!!!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay starting Season 3. 
We can officially put this show in my favorites list. I'm laughing, I'm yelling at the TV, I'm getting all misty.... all in a single episode. And seriously, I know I've said it before but it needs to be said over and over. The acting on this show is ah-f'ing-mazing! 
And I think Dean is again my favorite.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Season 3 had some great episodes, if I recall. And some pretty cool characters. It was a shortened season, because of the Writers' Strike.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> Season 3 had some great episodes, if I recall. And some pretty cool characters. It was a shortened season, because of the Writers' Strike.


I can't wait to see how they are going to get Dean out of his 1 year contract without Sam dying. I assume, even with the shortened season that's where we'll be by the end of Season 3.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a problem. I can't stop watching. Starting Episode 5. I would say more about each one but nobody seems to remember specifics do I'll just add major thoughts. 

I'm dying to find out how and why the blonde demon is helping them with Dean. Oh and the colt works again!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm dying to find out how and why the blonde demon is helping them with Dean. Oh and the colt works again!


You're just asking to be spoiled.....



Spoiler



Made you look.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Like I'm gonna read that!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm dying to find out how and why the blonde demon is helping them with Dean. Oh and the colt works again!


Hard to say anything about Ruby without major spoilers, so I'll hold my tongue.



Spoiler



Actress that played her back then sure was easy on the eyes though.



So much for the holding of the tongue.
(not a horrible spoiler, just a wee bit, maybe)

phox


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> Hard to say anything about Ruby without major spoilers, so I'll hold my tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I'm curious to see how Cristina reacts to Bella. Most everyone I have spoken with really hated the character.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I have a problem. I can't stop watching.


I found it was very easy to watch this show one episode after another.
You can skip over the 'then' part at the beginning (you already know that stuff), and you pick up where the last episode left off most of the time.
That, and because it's a good show. Many times when I'd reach the end of an episode I would think "what? ALREADY?"


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Vendikarr said:


> * SPOILER *





Spoiler



I liked her. And the actress is in two other shows she likes (Vampire Diaries, and The Walking Dead). I bet she'll like her


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> I can't wait to see how they are going to get Dean out of his 1 year contract without Sam dying. I assume, even with the shortened season that's where we'll be by the end of Season 3.


I spent the season wondering the same thing. I was not disappointed with how it was handled, to say the least. I was very surprised, though.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

A couple of the episodes you have coming up are among my favorites - Mystery Spot (11) and Ghostfacers (13) are great.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

steve614 said:


> I found it was very easy to watch this show one episode after another.
> You can skip over the 'then' part at the beginning (you already know that stuff), and you pick up where the last episode left off most of the time.
> That, and because it's a good show. Many times when I'd reach the end of an episode I would think "what? ALREADY?"


Yes, I say that after every episode. It's better because I don't even have to bother FFW through commercials with Netflix. 
I know I can skip over the beginning but I rarely do. I think it gives me insight on what the episode will be about.



danterner said:


> I spent the season wondering the same thing. I was not disappointed with how it was handled, to say the least. I was very surprised, though.


Good to know!

So I finished Episode 6 before bed. I'm tempted to see how many more I'm going to have to endure of Bella. Even the name is annoying. Hated the actress on TVD and hate her on Walking Dead. She's not as grating on this but I still don't like episodes that she's so featured in like this last one. And hello boys, can we get a clue that this ***** is always going to pull a fast one on you? Even though they saved her life, she'll do it again. I'm over it already. 
(although I did crack up at her telling Dean they should have hate sex and his response is to cover himself and say "don't objectify me!" ha!)

I also love that Bobby is seemingly around for good. He's shown up in almost every episode as of late, even if just for a minute.

Don't think Sam is bad in any way but I do love that he seems a little less of a pushover. I was a bit surprised when he killed the crossroads demon. I can only assume that her "boss" is the devil himself. And speaking of... I forgot to mention that I was surprised they actually killed off the yellow eyed demon. I kinda thought he would turn out to be the devil. Guess not. So the color of his eyes meant nothing?

OH and WTF! with their mom saying something like "You!" when she saw dude at the crib when he had Sam there like the ghost of Christmas past! So mom wasn't just some innocent victim!! I want to get back to that and know what it was all about!!!


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Y
> So I finished Episode 6 before bed. I'm tempted to see how many more I'm going to have to endure of Bella. Even the name is annoying. Hated the actress on TVD and hate her on Walking Dead. She's not as grating on this but I still don't like episodes that she's so featured in like this last one. And hello boys, can we get a clue that this ***** is always going to pull a fast one on you? Even though they saved her life, she'll do it again. I'm over it already.


Bella was created as a one time character, but the CW wanted the show to add female leads to help attract a higher female demographic. So the character was expanded, but it's obvious the producers didn't want her, and had no idea what to do with her. I hope it's not a big spoiler to just say she is only a part of the show during the third season.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Vendikarr said:


> Bella was created as a one time character, but the CW wanted the show to add female leads to help attract a higher female demographic. So the character was expanded, but it's obvious the producers didn't want her, and had no idea what to do with her. I hope it's not a big spoiler to just say she is only a part of the show during the third season.


It is a spoiler but one I'm okay with. I don't absolutely hate her like I did Rose on TVD but I will be more than okay to see her go! And I'm wondering why they think adding more females will bring a higher dem of female viewers than the already two hot men? ummm... 
If they really wanted more women, they could just have added a hot demon instead of all the ugly ones.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> A couple of the episodes you have coming up are among my favorites - Mystery Spot (11) and Ghostfacers (13) are great.


Dude. I just finished Mystery Spot. That is a favorite of yours???? I absolutely hated hated hated that episode! Stupid Trixter! Poor Sam. That was not right at all!!! They really have to save Dean. Sam is not going to be okay without him. Not at all! The only good thing about this episode was another brother hug.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh yeah. Bella can die now. Officially hate her.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I loved Mystery Spot..


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

robojerk said:


> I loved Mystery Spot..


I hated it because it was so good. Such great acting. Gut wrenching. I did not want to keep watching Dean die! It was killing me. I'm so in love with these characters it is ridiculous.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh yeah. Bella can die now. Officially hate her.


Just out of curiosity, how do you feel about Jo?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

The reason I liked Mystery Spot is because it really exemplifies the series' strengths:

1. It took a tired trope (groundhog day) and breathed fresh life into it, acknowledging both that movie and also tipping its hat to the X-Files (cf. the X-Files episode "Monday")
2. It was funny and off-kilter, deftly mixing comedy and drama
3. It was exciting and unpredictable, playing nimbly with expectations
4. The acting was great
5. It seemed like a bottle show, but it actually progresses the story arc though you only notice in hindsight near the episode's conclusion as it all comes together. 
6. It explores the main theme of the season (Sam coming to terms with the fact that he may be powerless to save Dean), and really grows Sam's character.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you feel about Jo?


Jo is the daughter from the Roadhouse right? I like her. I keep expecting to see her again but nothing. I like Ellen too. I wish they had bigger roles. If they wanted females they already had two likable ones IMO.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> The reason I liked Mystery Spot is because it really exemplifies the series' strengths:
> 
> 1. It took a tired trope (groundhog day) and breathed fresh life into it, acknowledging both that movie and also tipping its hat to the X-Files (cf. the X-Files episode "Monday")
> 2. It was funny and off-kilter, deftly mixing comedy and drama
> ...


I agree with everything you said and I still hated every second of watching it but the very end.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Ghostfacers was awesome. Jeesh I cannot believe I'm going to finish Season 3 tonight. I really have no life thanks to this show!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Jo is the daughter from the Roadhouse right? I like her. I keep expecting to see her again but nothing. I like Ellen too. I wish they had bigger roles. If they wanted females they already had two likable ones IMO.


I get the fans hating Bella but supposedly, there was a lot of fan hate for Jo too.
I never understood it.

(Of course, I think that Alona Tal should get more work than she does.)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> I get the fans hating Bella but supposedly, there was a lot of fan hate for Jo too.
> I never understood it.
> (Of course, I think that Alona Tal should get more work than she does.)


I liked her on my short lived show Cane too. She's also guest starred on several other shows I watch that I can't name right off. I think fans will hate any person that might be a romantic interest of their favorite male character. Doesn't make sense but I do see that a lot.

I also just realized the girl that played the werewolf that Sam sexed up was Mia from Two and a Half Men!

And question. In the dream episode why is it Lisa the "bendy Yoga chick" he had a weekend with his fantasy and not the 4400 girl he was supposedly in love with enough to tell what they did??


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> And question. In the dream episode why is it Lisa the "bendy Yoga chick" he had a weekend with his fantasy and not the 4400 girl he was supposedly in love with enough to tell what they did??


Keep watching.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> Keep watching.


Ben is really his kid right?


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> I liked her on my short lived show Cane too. She's also guest starred on several other shows I watch that I can't name right off. I think fans will hate any person that might be a romantic interest of their favorite male character. Doesn't make sense but I do see that a lot.
> 
> I also just realized the girl that played the werewolf that Sam sexed up was Mia from Two and a Half Men!
> 
> And question. In the dream episode why is it Lisa the "bendy Yoga chick" he had a weekend with his fantasy and not the 4400 girl he was supposedly in love with enough to tell what they did??


Someone else watched Cane! Good to know.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

fliptheflop said:


> Someone else watched Cane! Good to know.


I loved Cane! Still bitter they didn't give it more of a chance.

About to watch finale now. Bye Bella! Hope I wasn't supposed to feel bad for her demise.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait...we didn't like Bella?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Damnit Supernatural and their effing cliffhangers! If I were having to wait months to watch the first episode of Season 4 I would be one livid ***** right now. Luckily I'm going right on to it before bed!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So there's the face I keep seeing on all the current media! I was wondering who he was and when he'd come along! And I've seen the name Castiel before but try not to read or pay attention to any current references. He's an angel!? Well that explains how Dean got out of hell. But it doesn't explain the why other than his "God commanded it". This is crazy. No dude, Dean doesn't feel he's worthy of saving. This isn't exactly news! 

And what in the hell, Sam! Lying his ass off to Dean. He's got some serious powers! I suppose now that those are God given powers and not demon?? And he's hooked up with a new version of Ruby. Too bad, I liked the other one. 

I'm confused and intrigued for sure! Bed for me!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Ben is really his kid right?


Keep watching.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Question for those that have seen both the broadcast episodes and the DVDs/Streaming/Downloads... Do they use the same music in both? Or we're they forced to do a WKRP and nix some of the classic rock songs that we used repeatedly in the original broadcast?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

So I went back to check out the pilot, which I hadn't seen since it aired. Besides being kick-ass even the second time around, I was surprised to instantly recognize Sam's gf (Adrianne Palecki from "Friday Night Lights"), and the woman in white (Sarah Sashi from "Fairly Legal" most recently). 

"Supernatural" has always been a watch once type of show for me. I may have to reconsider that.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Damnit Supernatural and their effing cliffhangers! If I were having to wait months to watch the first episode of Season 4 I would be one livid ***** right now. Luckily I'm going right on to it before bed!


You're going to love season 4.



Spoiler



Lilith was my favorite, I wish they'd bring her back. There is and was nothing like Lilith, she was the best of the series.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Peter000 said:


> Question for those that have seen both the broadcast episodes and the DVDs/Streaming/Downloads... Do they use the same music in both? Or we're they forced to do a WKRP and nix some of the classic rock songs that we used repeatedly in the original broadcast?


I hear classic rock in every episode via Netflix. I swear just hearing that Kansas song that they use in "the road so far" kills me.

And Enrique I can't quote you or I'll see your spoiler but I already love Season 4 and I'm only 1 episode in.

I'm driving to work thinking about the show and the episodes. I have so many questions still. But I won't post them because JYoung will just tell me to keep watching anyhow.  I was going to force myself to not watch any tonight so I could get some work done but I'm already feenin' to get home and watch another and I've been at work less than an hour.

I am this show's *****.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> I hear classic rock in every episode via Netflix. I swear just hearing that Kansas song that they use in "the road so far" kills me.
> 
> And Enrique I can't quote you or I'll see your spoiler but I already love Season 4 and I'm only 1 episode in.
> 
> ...


You should add that to your signature

"Supernatural - I am this show's *****"


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Vendikarr said:


> You should add that to your signature
> 
> "Supernatural - I am this show's *****"


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay a few more thoughts overall then I want to comment on a few individual episodes that I didn't make comments on while watching... (clearly I'm at work being productive today!)

First, I'm looking back and I see the yellow eyed demon is actually gone. I thought throughout the first couple of seasons he was the big bad. The one they'd spend the entire series chasing. I really thought he'd turn out to be the devil. Even after they shot him, I wasn't 100% convinced he was gone. I'm starting to realize now he was just a smaller piece of the puzzle. I still wish I knew what the deal was with their mom saying "you!" as if she knew him when she saw him at the crib. That scene will forever bug me. I'm sure eventually we'll find out, as it was pointed out, this show doesn't do anything without a reason. 

Does anything good ever happen for these two? Ever? I love this show but jeesh, their lives are horrible! All they have is each other and Bobby at this point. It's kind of depressing!

Also, why is Dean more special than John? They both basically did the same thing, they sacrificed their souls to hell to save their loved one. Yet, John didn't get pulled out of hell by the hand of God (angel, whichever). Why? Why Dean? There's this little sinking feeling creeping over me that I can't shake and I'll gladly be spoiled if someone knows and wants to tell me I'm wrong. The yellow eyed demon had plans for Sam. Sam clearly has remarkable abilities. But if God didn't give him those, then who did? The devil? So now that Dean has been brought back from hell, is it to stop Sam from taking over the world? Ugh. This show better not pit these two against each other. Someone tell me that never happens. Please.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

Two of my favorite episodes happen in Season 4. I'll comment after you get there. 

The "problem" with this show is that when you ask us questions, there's really no way we can reply without giving stuff away due to the way the show is written. 

Where a show like Lost seemed to just wander about, and make stuff up as they go along, Supernatural really has an overall plan and big picture they are shooting for. Sure there are some eps that don't really advance the story beyond character development, but even then it's hard to make comments.

All I can say is, we are here for you when the time comes. (ohhh, that sounds ominous, doesn't it? )


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Sean, that does sound ominous. I don't like it. It seems this show goes like this: One is always dying and the other is always sacrificing themselves. One is always lost and the other is always searching for them. One is always lying and the other is always finding out and feeling deceived. I like the episodes they work together and build on their bond so much better. If they pit them good versus evil against each other I might break. I really do not want to see that. I even dislike episodes they bicker in. 

And by saying dislike, I mean I think every episode has been good, most really really great but that doesn't mean I felt joy watching them all... maybe that's the point as this isn't really a feel good show, is it?

I guess that's why the show is so frustrating but so satisfying when I get the moments like that first hug after 2 fracking seasons! (and I swear if I read one single "slash" comment I will smack someone as that is in no way what I'm thinking, seeing or wanting with these two)

Speaking of hugs... Oh my how grand was that last one when Sam realized it was indeed Dean. I was literally in tears. I'm so stupid for these characters. I'm sucked right into the show 100%. I might need to seek help at this point.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

There was a movie a while back that had a quote that I think is appropriate for this show. This show is like pizza, even when it's bad, it's still pretty good.

The remarkable range of these actors, Jensen in particular, is surprising for a show of this type. This show at it's heart is a road trip story about two brother exploring their relationship. The fact that they are killing monsters and trying to stop the Apocalypse along the way is just fluff. 



> One is always dying and the other is always sacrificing themselves. One is always lost and the other is always searching for them. One is always lying and the other is always finding out and feeling deceived. I like the episodes they work together and build on their bond so much better. If they pit them good versus evil against each other I might break. I really do not want to see that. I even dislike episodes they bicker in.


This is exactly what I mean. And this is a spoiler: (it doesn't speak to actual events in the show, rather the emotions I believe you will experience over the next two seasons, so don't read it if you think that will ruin anything for you)


Spoiler



Over the course of the next two seasons, you will laugh, you will cry, and you will probably feel gutwrenching anguish for one or both of the brothers.



Does anyone agree/disagree with my emotional assessment?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

That's not a spoiler. I've already felt all that and that's why I know it's only going to get more intense now that we've brought the other side of all this into play (with the angel, since before this it's just been them battling evil).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I keep wanting to make some outrageous, obviously-false spoiler...but given what happens in this show, I'm not sure I can manage.

Is that a spoiler?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Does anything good ever happen for these two? Ever? I love this show but jeesh, their lives are horrible! All they have is each other and Bobby at this point. It's kind of depressing!


There's a tv critic that I like named Mo Ryan. She's currently at the Huffington Post. She was a big fan of the show for most of its run but gave up on it last season because Sam's and Dean's lives were so constantly miserable and unfulfilled. Hope that's not a spoiler.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

cheesesteak said:


> There's a tv critic that I like named Mo Ryan. She's currently at the Huffington Post. She was a big fan of the show for most of its run but gave up on it last season because Sam's and Dean's lives were so constantly miserable and unfulfilled. Hope that's not a spoiler.


I know who Mo is. I can't say I usually agree with many of her reviews of other shows I watch. I'm sure she's right about this show. As I said, it's not meant to be a feel good show so I guess knowing it will always be this way, I'll just settle in with my box of tissue and Xanax and revel in the moments of greatness they allow.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

You're in Season 4, right?

Just a warning (spoilered in case you don't want to know; advice on how to structure your life as you get to the end of this season):


Spoiler



When you watch the season finale, A) Make sure you don't have any sharp implements at hand with which you might do harm to yourself or others; and B) Be aware that you won't be able to power through a few episodes of Season 5 to resolve things; it takes all season.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You're in Season 4, right?
> 
> Just a warning (spoilered in case you don't want to know; advice on how to structure your life as you get to the end of this season): * SPOILER *


Rob you're making me very very nervous!!!  
Tell me this: where does this begin and about how many episodes from where I'm going to need no sharp objects to where I'll be relieved again (if only for a short time)? I want to make sure I block out enough time to watch them all at once.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's really just the finale. You think you have a general idea of where it's going as you approach it but you really don't have a clue, and when you find out, after you stop screaming you'll want to see where they could possibly go from there. And it takes all of Season 5 for them to get there.

Maybe time it so you hit the finale after you're done working for the week, so you'll have all weekend to finish up.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's really just the finale. You think you have a general idea of where it's going as you approach it but you really don't have a clue, and when you find out, after you stop screaming you'll want to see where they could possibly go from there. And it takes all of Season 5 for them to get there.
> 
> Maybe time it so you hit the finale after you're done working for the week, so you'll have all weekend to finish up.


That's 23 episodes! I'm not sure I can physically watch that many in one weekend. How bad is this really going to be?? No don't tell me. Gah!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> That's 23 episodes! I'm not sure I can physically watch that many in one weekend. How bad is this really going to be?? No don't tell me. Gah!


23 episodes * ~45 minutes = 17.25 hours

Who needs sleep and showers? Call for pizza delivery every 5 or so episodes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Plus if she has a normal workweek, she can start when she gets home Friday.

Think how we felt, having to wait all summer for the premiere, and then only being able to watch one episode a week, if we were lucky!


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> (and I swear if I read one single "slash" comment I will smack someone as that is in no way what I'm thinking, seeing or wanting with these two)


Read if you dare Cristina:


Spoiler



Just wait for the episode titled "The Monster at the End of This Book"


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

robojerk said:


> 23 episodes * ~45 minutes = 17.25 hours
> Who needs sleep and showers? Call for pizza delivery every 5 or so episodes.


My boss is already making fun of me because for over a week now he keeps asking "so what did you do last night/this weekend?" and my response is "watched Supernatural".



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Plus if she has a normal workweek, she can start when she gets home Friday.
> Think how we felt, having to wait all summer for the premiere, and then only being able to watch one episode a week, if we were lucky!


I cannot even imagine! I'm sure I'll be with you on this next season though. I really wish I had watched week to week only because there's sooooo much I wanted to talk about after each episode but they were all so long ago nobody remembers specifics to talk to me about or you're afraid to spoil something. So yeah, I get to watch all together but I do miss that part of it.

And I don't have a normal work schedule. I get home about 2:30pm. So yes, technically I could swing that many episodes from Friday to Sunday night.... but that also means getting to the finale by Friday and I don't see that happening as I actually have side work I put off from this past weekend that has to be done.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Vendikarr, I think I'll pass on reading that one.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I cannot even imagine! I'm sure I'll be with you on this next season though.


The good news is, the first five seasons were the originally-planned story-arc. And as you've noticed, it keeps getting more and more intense. But after the show "ended" (i.e., seasons 6 & 7), you don't have that building-for-years tension going on, and it's a lot easier to take.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I recall most of the major events of Season 4, I think, but I just sought out a review of the S4 finale to remind myself how things ended up. Whooboy that was a doozy of a cliffhanger, wasn't it?

I'll quote the following non-spoilery comment from the reviewer, which I agree with whole-heartedly:



> Supernatural is so well written that it's a shame it's on the CW. Rich developing plot lines laced with insidiously well timed humor that doesn't distract from the moment is pure joy to experience.
> 
> Unlike the previous show on the hour before, this story flowed and had connecting points and closure with no questions. It was an incredible closer to the season and I look forward to next season.
> 
> This show needs to be on a different channel where it can get the ratings and exposure it deserves.


In my mind, while Supernatural tells an overall story, there are distinct eras. The first three seasons establish the baseline. Season four is where things kick into gear, and Season 5 starts the "modern era" of Supernatural. (We're currently in the post-modern era; things are still going strong, though maybe a little pear-shaped because who'd have anticipated there could be something after "modern"?)



Vendikarr said:


> Read if you dare Cristina:
> * SPOILER *


Ha! I was just thinking about that! Another favorite.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

This might give you an idea of how obsessed I've become with this show. 
I'm literally sitting here with my calculator seeing if I can get to the Season 4 finale this week by Friday and then if I can get through Season 5 by Sunday. And gun to my head if I had to choose between the outcome of a cliffhanger of Supernatural or Breaking Bad right this minute, I'd choose Supernatural. 

Granted, it's easier to say that because I'm right in the middle of this whirlwind of Supernatural watching and it's been months since Breaking Bad was on... but you get my point. 

1 hour and I'm on my way home. Stupid side work. I wish I hadn't taken it now.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> I recall most of the major events of Season 4, I think, but I just sought out a review of the S4 finale to remind myself how things ended up. Whooboy that was a doozy of a cliffhanger, wasn't it?
> 
> I'll quote the following non-spoilery comment from the reviewer, which I agree with whole-heartedly:
> 
> ...


I admit, had this started on another network besides WB/CW I'd have probably watched it, or at least checked it out for Jensen. Why didn't someone smack me over the head before now to watch this show? And why isn't it getting rave reviews and much talk each episode, even on this forum? Or have I just missed the threads?

Someone seriously need to watch this show as I watch it from here out so I can talk more about it. It's killing me!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> I admit, had this started on another network besides WB/CW I'd have probably watched it, or at least checked it out for Jensen. Why didn't someone smack me over the head before now to watch this show? And why isn't it getting rave reviews and much talk each episode, even on this forum? Or have I just missed the threads?
> 
> Someone seriously need to watch this show as I watch it from here out so I can talk more about it. It's killing me!


You haven't really missed the threads. They're there, but not for every episode. And a bunch of the threads contain comments along the lines of "why the heck aren't these threads more lively? People need to be watching this!" I guess when a show is controversial or confusing, it engenders discussion and debate. When it is just good and logical, though, it doesn't get as much play because there's not as much to pull apart?

For what it's worth (not much), I wrote a bunch of reviews/recaps of Supernatural for a television podcast/blog a while back. I think I reviewed every episode of season 4, and about half of season 5, before I burned out (not on the show, but on writing the reviews). I fully admit that my reviews were kind of "out there" sometimes, but if you want someone to talk about each episode with, the reviews I wrote definitely stand for my thoughts on them and I'd be happy to discuss them with you. (Each review only garnered at most a comment or two at the time, many none at all). They started as pretty straight-up recaps, but as weeks went on they got more and more tangential. My first write-up for the site was a "road so far" sort of primer that I wrote in order to try to entice new viewers to check the show out. I wrote it just before Season 4 started. It's here, at the bottom of the page.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> For what it's worth (not much), I wrote a bunch of reviews/recaps of Supernatural for a television podcast/blog a while back. I think I reviewed every episode of season 4, and about half of season 5, before I burned out (not on the show, but on writing the reviews). I fully admit that my reviews were kind of "out there" sometimes, but if you want someone to talk about each episode with, the reviews I wrote definitely stand for my thoughts on them and I'd be happy to discuss them with you. (Each review only garnered at most a comment or two at the time, many none at all). They started as pretty straight-up recaps, but as weeks went on they got more and more tangential. My first write-up for the site was a "road so far" sort of primer that I wrote in order to try to entice new viewers to check the show out. I wrote it just before Season 4 started. It's here, at the bottom of the page.


Thanks! I will definitely want to discuss with you then. I'll watch an episode, read your recap/review and comment here. Just try to keep up because I'm about to try my damnest to blaze through these by the weekend.

Also I keep forgetting to comment on the gag reels after each season. They are awesome! They only make me adore these two actors more. I really wish I could get a gif from the Season 3 gag reel of Jensen doing the 007 impression. That was hilarious.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh and how is Jensen not 300lbs for all the food Dean is always shoving in his face. Haha! I don't recall seeing Sam even eat!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Now that you've seen Ghostfacers, you'd also appreciate the Ghostfacers spinoff webisode stuff that's out there. I think there were at least a couple of web-only Ghostfacer minisodes. I don't recall them being spoilery as far as the main storyline of Supernatural goes, but you should probably still watch them only after being caught up to wherever the series proper was when they aired, just in case.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

My mind has been blown. Watching episode 3 where Castiel sends Dean back in time. Holy bejeezums! Samuel and Deanna. Teehee


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I love reading these updates and realizing that if Cristina is excited now - midway through S1 - her mind is going to be freaking blown by the next couple of seasons.





photoshopgrl said:


> My mind has been blown. Watching episode 3 where Castiel sends Dean back in time. Holy bejeezums! Samuel and Deanna. Teehee


Hehe.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh and how is Jensen not 300lbs for all the food Dean is always shoving in his face. Haha! I don't recall seeing Sam even eat!


"we need more grub. And be sure to get PIE!" Dean and his pie...

Well Cristina, your enthusiasm has inspired me. I started watching the reruns on TNT. Bad news: I really dislike the way TNT runs its shows, the bugs, the many. MANY snipes, the next show opening OVER the last show's credits in a side-by-side fashion. The good news: they are in order, so far and they show ten episodes a week, which is pretty aggressive pace for watching it every day (about a season every two and a half weeks). A few of those episodes I can barely rmember, but I DO remember that they were pretty good.

I too was trying to come up with a fake spoiler for fun, but really can't think of anything far out enough... (Don't read.)


Spoiler



Like when they tried to kill God, or when they themselves were killed and had to break out of Heaven to get back to earth. Both of these situations sound like good over-the-top comic "boasts" about the show, but in a sense, they both really happened in the show. It seems amazing that ANYONE could pull off anything THAT outragous and ambitious, but they did it!


This show really just delivers the goods, as it were.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> My mind has been blown. Watching episode 3 where Castiel sends Dean back in time. Holy bejeezums! Samuel and Deanna. Teehee


I distinctly remember him making a guilty comment about his mom being hot. Just excellent writing, and really, what you expect frome Dean.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Hehe.


How right you were. I'm still reeling from the info this episode delivered. Now my mom's oopsie makes sense too. Wow. Just when you think you know whats going on you get hit with a sharp right to the temple.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Church AV Guy said:


> I too was trying to come up with a fake spoiler for fun, but really can't think of anything far out enough... (Don't read.)
> * SPOILER *
> This show really just delivers the goods, as it were.


I know, right? I gave up on coming up with fake spoilers after thinking about it and realizing that the real show has featured things like



Spoiler



A giant suicidal porn-loving stuffed teddy bear



How can you top something like that?!

She'll be hitting that episode soon. Talk
About things coming suddenly out of left field, if I recall that episode also includes



Spoiler



Sam suddenly being killed by a bolt of lightning


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> This might give you an idea of how obsessed I've become with this show.
> I'm literally sitting here with my calculator seeing if I can get to the Season 4 finale this week by Friday and then if I can get through Season 5 by Sunday. And gun to my head if I had to choose between the outcome of a cliffhanger of Supernatural or Breaking Bad right this minute, I'd choose Supernatural.
> 
> Granted, it's easier to say that because I'm right in the middle of this whirlwind of Supernatural watching and it's been months since Breaking Bad was on... but you get my point.
> ...


You might as well blow off you other shows for now.
You won't be able to follow them because you'll be thinking about Supernatural in the back of your mind.

Tee-hee


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

steve614 said:


> You might as well blow off you other shows for now.
> You won't be able to follow them because you'll be thinking about Supernatural in the back of your mind.
> Tee-hee


Already happening. At work and driving all I do is go back over every episode.

I'm in the middle of episode 4. Dean and Sam just had it out over him lying and using his powers. Ugh. I so know they are going to be pitted against each other and it's killing me. I can deal with them having these horrible lives but I am hating that they can't just be on the same page ever. Sam you fracking moron. You just got your brother back from hell. HELL! Why aren't you savoring every second you have? I want to beat him.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> I distinctly remember him making a guilty comment about his mom being hot. Just excellent writing, and really, what you expect frome Dean.


"Sammy, wherever you are... Mom is a babe. I'm going to Hell. Again."
I did laugh hard at that


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> My mind has been blown. Watching episode 3 where Castiel sends Dean back in time. Holy bejeezums! Samuel and Deanna. Teehee


And now you know why Mary recognized Yellow-eyes.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Vendikarr said:


> And now you know why Mary recognized Yellow-eyes.


Yes! It's all coming together. And of course piling on some new questions and a whole lot of fears!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Sam: I'm not going to let it go too far.
Dean: It's already gone too far, Sam. If I didn't know you, I would want to hunt you.

Dean: So, tell me. If it's so terrific, then why'd you lie about it to me? Why did an angel tell me to stop you?
Sam: What?
Dean: Cas said that if I don't stop you, he will. See what that means, Sam, that means that God doesn't want you doing this. So you just gonna stand there and tell me that everything is all good?

They are going to break my heart by season end, aren't they?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh and how awesome was this?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Vendikarr said:


> And now you know why Mary recognized Yellow-eyes.





photoshopgrl said:


> Yes! It's all coming together. And of course piling on some new questions and a whole lot of fears!


And now you see how they had much of this planned all along. That's why it hangs together so well, even across the many seasons.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> And now you see how they had much of this planned all along. That's why it hangs together so well, even across the many seasons.


Yes and it's become glaringly obvious how much better of a show this is than even some of the other shows I like such as Vampire Diaries.

Just finished the black & white monster movie episode. How full of win is Todd Stashwick as campy Dracula? That was awesome!

And I spit food laughing at this: 
Dean: Which leads me to conclude, sadly, that my virginity is intact.
Sam: What?
Dean: I've been re-hymenated!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> They are going to break my heart by season end, aren't they?


It's not so much what happens, although that's bad enough.

It's why, and how.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob you are so helpful! 

Just finished Yellow Fever. Now I know what the Eye of the Tiger video is from. This episode is now my favorite episode. Jensen/Dean screaming like a ***** when the cat jumped out of the locker was absolutely priceless!!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> This episode is now my favorite episode.


There are a couple of episodes coming up that may have you reevaluating/restating this.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> There are a couple of episodes coming up that may have you reevaluating/restating this.


I have no doubt. They just keep outdoing themselves. Okay I'm stopping here. That was 5 since I got home. I'll be able to get through the same tomorrow. My side work isn't getting done so I must figure out stall tactics. Good thing the client is a friend.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay and about Yellow Fever: Did fans really think Dean got the virus because he's a dick? From Dan's blog post, I see that Kripke responded to fans with this:


> So Ive never before responded directly to the fandoms comments about an episode, and I dont plan to make a habit of it, but I couldnt resist dropping in a thought about the episode Yellow Fever.
> 
> Which is this:
> 
> ...


I would never in a million years consider Dean a dick. He's smarmy at times and kind of a lover of the ladies and has a sharp tongue and a short fuse but indeed he's a hero and he cares more about everyone but himself when it comes right down to it. He sacrificed his life, his soul for his brother. He literally went to hell so his brother could live. Nobody that does that could ever ever be called a dick IMO.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Rob you are so helpful!
> 
> Just finished Yellow Fever. Now I know what the Eye of the Tiger video is from. This episode is now my favorite episode. Jensen/Dean screaming like a ***** when the cat jumped out of the locker was absolutely priceless!!


My FAVORITE part is right after he's done screaming, and out of breath Dean gasps, "That was scary!"


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

sean67854 said:


> My FAVORITE part is right after he's done screaming, and out of breath Dean gasps, "That was scary!"


Jensen was pure gold the entire episode. Then the bonus video at the end was the best. I also watched quite a few early interviews from 08-09 and these two are just fun to watch and they both have a contagious personality so it's no wonder they have such great presence together on the show.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I was trying to find a return date for Season 8 (without reading any spoilers, this isn't easy) but I think it's Oct 10 from what I can find... and I came across this tidbit. I didn't read the rest of the article since I'm sure there's mentions of things I haven't seen yet but SpoilerTV posted this blurb. Apparently Jensen is directing the season premier! (also sorry if this isn't news to anyone)


> "We don't get a very long break -- it's about two and a half months," Ackles explained. "I actually have to go back early because I'm going to direct the first episode [of Supernatural]. My break is even a littler shorter, but we try to make the most of it. It's not optimal, but as I always say, it's a good problem to have!"
> 
> Read more and watch a video interview at US Magazine.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

sean67854 said:


> My FAVORITE part is right after he's done screaming, and out of breath Dean gasps, "That was scary!"


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I was trying to find a return date for Season 8 (without reading any spoilers, this isn't easy) but I think it's Oct 10 from what I can find... and I came across this tidbit. I didn't read the rest of the article since I'm sure there's mentions of things I haven't seen yet but SpoilerTV posted this blurb. Apparently Jensen is directing the season premier! (also sorry if this isn't news to anyone)


From my understanding it's the first episode produced, but third that's going to air.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/210376522224254976


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Enrique said:


> From my understanding it's the first episode produced, but third that's going to air.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/210376522224254976


Oh well cool. Now I'll follow Jim for more info. :up:


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay sorry if I'm bugging you all but I can't stop. 

Reading interviews with the cast, Jensen is very open, I love it. A couple of quotes that make me adore him even more.



> Jared and I are lucky to get along so well without having any effort to make. One day, the producers came to see us and told us they had never worked with actors who got along so well. It gives us the opportunity to make the relationship between Sam and Dean have credibility. I think the audience feels how much Jared and I like being together.





> Some people will go to the opening of an envelope. They live their lives in the public eye and get off on it, they need it. They need that kind of adoration. If their name isn't in the tabloids once a week they feel like a failure. I choose to live a more private life, as does Jared [Padalecki]. We just don't believe in that sort of thing of 'it doesn't matter what they're saying so long as they're talking about you'.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I could be mistaken, but I think there are at least one or two other episodes he's directed in the past.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

Enrique said:


> From my understanding it's the first episode produced, but third that's going to air.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/210376522224254976


That happened in a earlier season too, I think. Yeah, Jensen directed S6E04, but i think it was the first produced then too.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Actors sure like to direct, don't they? I wonder why so many of them do?


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Actors sure like to direct, don't they? I wonder why so many of them do?


To me, it's like a programmer that goes into management. A few programmers can continue to be successful and brilliant programmers and continue to move up their whole career, but others find they need to move into the management area in order to move up.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

sean67854 said:


> To me, it's like a programmer that goes into management. A few programmers can continue to be successful and brilliant programmers and continue to move up their whole career, but others find they need to move into the management area in order to move up.


hmm but if you're a really good programmer you never need to deal with the BS of management. 

Also I think I just got spoiled and I'm *very* unhappy about it. 
Stupid Eonline. I was just looking at their Golden Remotes voting and saw this:


> Golden Remotes 2012: Star You'll Miss the Most
> Which star will you miss the most?
> 
> Jim Beaver as Bobby, Supernatural
> ...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Vendikarr said:


> *unspoiling now that Cristina's past this point* <spoiler>I'm curious to see how Cristina reacts to Bella. Most everyone I have spoken with really hated the character.</spoiler>





photoshopgrl said:


> So I finished Episode 6 before bed. I'm tempted to see how many more I'm going to have to endure of Bella. Even the name is annoying. Hated the actress on TVD and hate her on Walking Dead. She's not as grating on this but I still don't like episodes that she's so featured in like this last one. And hello boys, can we get a clue that this ***** is always going to pull a fast one on you? Even though they saved her life, she'll do it again. I'm over it already.
> (although I did crack up at her telling Dean they should have hate sex and his response is to cover himself and say "don't objectify me!" ha!)


Well that didn't take long to find out  Christina is in the majority on this.

And now I really, really, want to find the time to rewatch this show.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Jonathan_S said:


> Well that didn't take long to find out  Christina is in the majority on this.


Honestly I didn't hate the character at first, it was more the actress that I haven't liked in anything I've seen her in. Then the character kept screwing over the boys and made me hate her.

Weirdly enough, I liked Ruby so much better with the other actress. This one isn't a bad actress, I just don't think she plays the character as well.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Also I think I just got spoiled and I'm *very* unhappy about it.
> *Stupid Eonline*. I was just looking at their Golden Remotes voting and saw this:


oh yea, it's their fault...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Test said:


> oh yea, it's their fault...


It is! I don't try to read anything I think might have spoilers in it. I've done really well too. I knew the name Castiel and saw his face on the Bluray cover but managed to avoid knowing who he was or anything about that SL. That should be impressive.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah I saw that spoiler myself -- I am early on in S7 right now and I'm bummed about that coming up. 

Regarding Ruby, I preferred Katie Cassidy in the role too, but I think it's safe to say Jared prefers the second actress.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

crowfan said:


> Regarding Ruby, I preferred Katie Cassidy in the role too, but I think it's safe to say Jared prefers the second actress.


Why is that?


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

He married her.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

crowfan said:


> He married her.


Oh. Did not know that! Ha. Met on set or before she was on the show?


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

I believe they met on the show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

crowfan said:


> Yeah I saw that spoiler myself -- I am early on in S7 right now and I'm bummed about that coming up.


The good news is, even knowing what you know, you don't know what you think you know, and you will still be plenty surprised. For a while, Bobby is kind of like


Spoiler



Kenny. I think it's three consecutive episodes that end with him dying, and even then it's not over.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

crowfan said:


> I believe they met on the show.


Well that's kind of cool. She's hot so I can't blame him I guess. I knew both guys were married but didn't realize she was the one. Hmm wonder if that will make me like her more now.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The good news is, even knowing what you know, you don't know what you think you know, and you will still be plenty surprised. For a while, Bobby is kind of like * SPOILER *


I can quote on my phone without reading that. Not sure I want to. If he's an angel or something....


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The good news is, even knowing what you know, you don't know what you think you know, and you will still be plenty surprised.


Somehow, this makes perfect sense.  Thanks!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Well that's kind of cool. She's hot so I can't blame him I guess. I knew both guys were married but didn't realize she was the one. Hmm wonder if that will make me like her more now.


I can't wait until you catch up to



Spoiler



The French Mistake



so we can discuss it already. Just a couple more seasons to go.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> I can't wait until you catch up to
> * SPOILER *
> so we can discuss it already. Just a couple more seasons to go.


Weird. Forum Runner showed that on the thread preview but hid it when I clicked the thread. Good thing it wasn't actually a spoiler. When is this episode?

Edit: Nevermind, looked it up when I got back to my desk. That's quite a ways away.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh I found my gif too. Now if I was only able to make it my avatar.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I can quote on my phone without reading that. Not sure I want to. If he's an angel or something....


Oh, you do NOT want to read that! I talk about what I didn't talk about in the unspoilered portion.


crowfan said:


> Somehow, this makes perfect sense.  Thanks!


One of the great things about this show is that it's so bizarre, so out-in-left-field, that even if you get a spoiler, without the context you will not understand it (even if it seems plain and simple). E.g., the bit earlier about Sam & Dean's parents is completely different in the context of Mom being the original hunter, not Dad. So even if you know something that's going to happen, the how and why of it will still often surprise you.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Honestly I didn't hate the character at first, it was more the actress that I haven't liked in anything I've seen her in. Then the character kept screwing over the boys and made me hate her.
> 
> Weirdly enough, I liked Ruby so much better with the other actress. This one isn't a bad actress, I just don't think she plays the character as well.


Most people seemed to like Ruby 1.0 much better than Ruby 2.0. And for the same reason. 2.0 doesn't seem to have the range that the first Ruby did.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Oh, you do NOT want to read that! I talk about what I didn't talk about in the unspoilered portion.


Unless someone tells me it's not an event spoiler I don't click. If it's just about how the show will make me react, as we were discussing yesterday, then I'll probably look. It's a slippery slope for me though. I want to know some things but not others.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> One of the great things about this show is that it's so bizarre, so out-in-left-field, that even if you get a spoiler, without the context you will not understand it (even if it seems plain and simple). E.g., the bit earlier about Sam & Dean's parents is completely different in the context of Mom being the original hunter, not Dad. So even if you know something that's going to happen, the how and why of it will still often surprise you.


Right. When my mom said that I had an _entirely _different idea of how that would turn out. Never in my wildest dreams did I think it would be mom and her parents and not John at all at the start. I like to be shocked and this show delivers shocks very *very* well.

Also now that I know who Castiel is (do fans call him Cas since Dean called him that?) and I know he's on the show long term from here out, is he a popular character with fans? I don't even know if Bobby is either. I can't imagine he wouldn't be. I think it's usually the girls that fans seem to react negatively toward.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> hmm but if you're a really good programmer you never need to deal with the BS of management.
> 
> Also I think I just got spoiled and I'm *very* unhappy about it.
> Stupid Eonline. I was just looking at their Golden Remotes voting and saw this:


Hey, I'm still in Season 6 so look who is spoiling things!


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Vendikarr said:


> Most people seemed to like Ruby 1.0 much better than Ruby 2.0. And for the same reason. 2.0 doesn't seem to have the range that the first Ruby did.


Plus Ruby 1.0 is hot.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I liked Bella just fine. I liked her in TVD. I like her on Walking Dead. I don't get the hate.

Well, obviously I disliked Bella the character, cause I was supposed to.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Vendikarr said:


> Most people seemed to like Ruby 1.0 much better than Ruby 2.0. And for the same reason. 2.0 doesn't seem to have the range that the first Ruby did.


But they were watching live before knowing about her and Jared obviously since they hadn't hooked up yet. I'm wondering if she'd be more or less liked coming on the show today. I think had TVRage credited the actress as "Padalecki" (or if I had looked her up) it would have clicked but in the episode credits they are still billing her as Genevieve Cortese so I didn't think twice of it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

billypritchard said:


> I liked Bella just fine. I liked her in TVD. I like her on Walking Dead. I don't get the hate.
> Well, obviously I disliked Bella the character, cause I was supposed to.


I have no logical reason. Sometimes you just don't like an actor/actress for some reason. Sometimes my dislike will carry over from some other knowledge I have of them (like Mathew McConaughey or Ellen Pompeo) and dislike them in everything no matter what. With her, I don't know anything about her and had never seen her before she was on TVD but something about her just rubs me wrong and I don't know what.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

billypritchard said:


> Hey, I'm still in Season 6 so look who is spoiling things!


Oh sorry!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

billypritchard said:


> Plus Ruby 1.0 is hot.


Crazy hot. Ruby 2.0 is cute, but 1.0 is [jimcarrrey]smokin'[/jimcarrey].


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Vendikarr said:


> Most people seemed to like Ruby 1.0 much better than Ruby 2.0. And for the same reason. 2.0 doesn't seem to have the range that the first Ruby did.





photoshopgrl said:


> Honestly I didn't hate the character at first, it was more the actress that I haven't liked in anything I've seen her in. Then the character kept screwing over the boys and made me hate her.
> 
> Weirdly enough, I liked Ruby so much better with the other actress. This one isn't a bad actress, I just don't think she plays the character as well.


I just think the second actress played the character differently, and it was a little off-putting to have that change in character take place.

You asked somewhere (I didn't quote it) if Cas and Bobby were popular with the fans, the answer is YES, to both, though some dislike Cas. I especially like Cas, but some people don't like his deadpan delivery. I find it VERY amusing.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

You just have to remember, this is Supernatural.

Nobody really ever dies for good on this show.

I'm sure there's a tally out there somewhere keeping track of how many times everyone has died yet still shown up in the following episodes.

Hope that wasn't too spoilery.


phox


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> You just have to remember, this is Supernatural.
> 
> Nobody really ever dies for good on this show.
> 
> I'm sure there's a tally out there somewhere keeping track of how many times everyone has died yet still shown up in the following episodes.


Probably. But then...


Spoiler



if I recall correctly there was some throw away dialog from one angel or another that implied that the brothers had each possibly died several more 'offscreen'.
So any count would be a minimum estimate


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> You just have to remember, this is Supernatural.
> 
> Nobody really ever dies for good on this show.
> 
> ...


True, dying only seems to cut back on your reappearances, not end them.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> You asked somewhere (I didn't quote it) if Cas and Bobby were popular with the fans, the answer is YES, to both, though some dislike Cas. I especially like Cas, but some people don't like his deadpan delivery. I find it VERY amusing.


Spoiler-tagged because I'm not sure where Cristina is, episode-wise, but I love Cas, and my two favorite Cas-centric episodes are:



Spoiler



4.20 "The Rapture", where we find out that Castiel's human vessel - Jimmy - has a much higher voice than Cas does. Misha Collins was great in this ep, as he finally got to play something non-deadpan.

5.04 "The End", where we find out that alt-future Cas is a stoner hippie nympho.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> You asked somewhere (I didn't quote it) if Cas and Bobby were popular with the fans, the answer is YES, to both, though some dislike Cas. I especially like Cas, but some people don't like his deadpan delivery. I find it VERY amusing.


So Cas stays just as he's appeared so far? I thought he might loosen up a bit as it went. I really don't have much of an opinion on him at this point as he's been limited in screen time for me up to this point. So far I like him. I wouldn't expect an angel that's on earth for the apocalypse to have much of a sense of humor. And it's not like Dean is treating him as one would expect an angel that just pulled you from Hell to be treated. As he said "show some respect!" 



phox_mulder said:


> You just have to remember, this is Supernatural.
> Nobody really ever dies for good on this show.
> I'm sure there's a tally out there somewhere keeping track of how many times everyone has died yet still shown up in the following episodes.
> Hope that wasn't too spoilery.
> phox


It wasn't and you're right. Just look at Dean. He's either died or came seconds from it (like in Faith) a number of times.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob I'll be starting 04x07 in a few. Should I not read?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Rob I'll be starting 04x07 in a few. Should I not read?


Yeah, don't read. The non-spoiler version is that my two favorite Cas episodes are 4.20 and 5.04, for very different reasons. So you should be up to them by tomorrow or thereabouts?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'll get to 04x20 by Thursday night but the other will probably be into the weekend! I am so anxious to get caught up but then I'm almost wanting to take my time so there's not a huge gap before the new season. Catch 22 over here!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> So Cas stays just as he's appeared so far?


You know how we keep saying "____ is a complicated, evolving character"?

Cas makes that statement seem silly in relation to other characters.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You know how we keep saying "____ is a complicated, evolving character"?
> 
> Cas makes that statement seem silly in relation to other characters.


Oh man. 
Okay I should just stop asking questions but somehow I can't! I really do try to not ask ones I know will obviously need answered in ways I don't want to know.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm also debating on if I should buy this or wait for the series to end and buy a full box set then. Thoughts?









http://www.amazon.com/Supernatural-Season-Blu-ray-Jared-Padalecki/dp/B005NFJAXU


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm also debating on if I should buy this or wait for the series to end and buy a full box set then. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

These guys break my heart even after a fun episode like Wishful Thinking. Dean saying there are no words for what he saw in hell.  maybe Cas can make him forget. Him drinking himself to death isn't going to do anyone any good.

"The things that I saw. There aren't words. There is no forgetting. there's no making it better. Because it is right here... forever. You wouldn't understand. and I could never make you understand. So I am sorry."


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> *So Cas stays just as he's appeared so far?* I thought he might loosen up a bit as it went. I really don't have much of an opinion on him at this point as he's been limited in screen time for me up to this point. So far I like him. I wouldn't expect an angel that's on earth for the apocalypse to have much of a sense of humor. And it's not like Dean is treating him as one would expect an angel that just pulled you from Hell to be treated. As he said "show some respect!"


You don't really expect any of us to answer that question, or comment on YOUR comment, do you? For someone who wants to avoid spoilers, but bursting with curiosity, it's a difficult tightrope journey. You really don't want preliminary answers to these questions, just wait and enjoy it. You are seeing the series A LOT more compressed than any of us have. Imagine spending seven years getting to the point we are at today instead of ~14 weeks (or however long it will take you). Cas, like all the characters, has an arc. His character was as long-term determined as any of the others (I think, at least he is written that way).



DreadPirateRob said:


> Yeah, don't read. The non-spoiler version is that my two favorite Cas episodes are 4.20 and 5.04, for very different reasons. So you should be up to them by tomorrow or thereabouts?


Both excellent episodes, for VERY different reasons.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> You know how we keep saying "____ is a complicated, evolving character"?
> 
> Cas makes that statement seem silly in relation to other characters.


Agreed, and no further comment necessary.



photoshopgrl said:


> Oh man.
> Okay I should just stop asking questions but somehow I can't! I really do try to not ask ones I know will obviously need answered in ways I don't want to know.


Just keep watching at a pace you are comfortable with, or at least, not too UNcomfortable with, and quit asking about future developments. We get it, you are really curious!

I am reminded of a converation with JMS (the producer of Babylon 5). During an epipsode that took place 20 years (or so) into the future of "current events", G'Kar was wearing an eye patch. Someone on-line asked JMS when exactly did G'Kar lost his eye. JMS replied offhandedly something like, "if I tell you that he loses it in episode 3.20, wouldn't that kill the suspense or anticipation? The person agreed, and the comveration was promptly forgotten. BUT, he was so crafty, beacuse the episode number he had called out was in fact the episode that G'Kar loses his eye! Only a lot later did anyone call JMS on that. He laughed because he was wondering how long it would take for anyone to remember that he had given it away when he sounded like he had no intention of giving it away.

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Shut the front door! Sam and Ruby were really getting it on!! Ugh ugh ugh. I do not trust this ***** and he is losing his soul bit by bit. She's playing the long con on his ass I can so feel it. Telling him just what he needs to hear, sounding like Dean. Being oh so helpful to everyone. I hope I'm wrong but this is just how real good con artists work. And if I'm right I really hope Dean isn't buying into it too now! 

Okay WTF just happened?? Cas is an angel. He's supposed to be the good guy. Now he wants Anna dead. And of course to be continued.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Cas is an angel. He's supposed to be the good guy.


OK, obviously you haven't been paying attention. You should probably just start over, and this time pay more attention to how the angels behave on this show.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> OK, obviously you haven't been paying attention. You should probably just start over, and this time pay more attention to how the angels behave on this show.


Hey! I AM paying attention but this isn't how this is supposed to go! They ARE supposed to be the good guy. Clearly the lines are blurred between angels=good guy and demon=bad guys on this show. 
Argh! So frustrating and addicting!! I'm going to go insane trying to figure this out, that's what I do know.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay now that I've relaxed a minute... I think I'm more clear on this show. LOL I get so worked up in the moment. This is kind of embarrassing how much of an emotional response this show pulls out of me. 

I also have to leave my own religious upbringing out of this equation. This is fiction. Heaven and Hell can be however they choose it to be, just like ghosts and goblins. They make the rules. 

Okay so clearly Cas is a big picture kind of guy. BUT even as he's following God's commands, he's questioning things because well... because some of this is really fracked up! This other angel is getting off on all this, I'm not even sure how he's an angel!!

So maybe Ruby is in love with Sam. They've shown that love makes you go to extremes on this show. If that's the case then maybe she's really wanting to help. You'd think if she was secretly out to screw them over, the all knowing angels would figure that out right fast and put a stop to it or her. They didn't even really bat an eye when they saw her. hmmm... 

Okay on to the next episode. I'm just thinking out loud, feel free to laugh at how off I am or comment as you see fit without giving things away.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay I give up. 15 mins int the next episode and I have totally been rocked again. This show will never do anything remotely as I suspect. Fantastic!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay I give up. 15 mins int the next episode and I have totally been rocked again. This show will never do anything remotely as I suspect. Fantastic!


Which episode? I'm guessing S04E10?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I also have to leave my own religious upbringing out of this equation. This is fiction. Heaven and Hell can be however they choose it to be, just like ghosts and goblins. They make the rules.


OUCH!

My tongue!

The blood is just GUSHING!!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> Which episode? I'm guessing S04E10?


Yes just finished it. My mind is on a continuous loop of blown at this point.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

I don't know how closely you are paying attention to the episode titles, but there is a funny one coming up for you. (S04E12)


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Following this thread brings back memories.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

sean67854 said:


> I don't know how closely you are paying attention to the episode titles, but there is a funny one coming up for you. (S04E12)


Criss Angel is a Dbag. Yes, that was the last one I watched last night.



steve614 said:


> Following this thread brings back memories.


I'm sure my freak outs are of much entertainment value!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So quite a bit of revaluation about Dean's time in Hell. 40 years. Wow. And then the angels forcing him to choose between Anna and Sam as if there would ever be a choice.

How is Alastair upstairs now if he was the one torturing Dean everyday? 

And Sam is off to do God knows what in an effort to take on Lillith. What part of God doesn't want him using his power doesn't he get? And I assume they don't want him to because although it's for good now the more power he gets the more it's going to turn him dark.

Can't wait to get home and watch more.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm also debating on if I should buy this or wait for the series to end and buy a full box set then. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if it matters to you, but that looks like a UK box set.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Aww Supernatural. You thought you had me on the siren. I totally called that one.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Aww Supernatural. You thought you had me on the siren. I totally called that one.


You are Supernatural's *****, regardless.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

zordude said:


> You are Supernatural's *****, regardless.


Of this there is no doubt. I wouldn't even try to deny it at this point. I could explain just how much but 1. you guys probably have a little bit of an idea and 2. it's rather embarrassing to tell you just how obsessed I really am. I mean _*really *_am.

Just finished 04x15 - Death Takes a Holiday... where Alastair is kidnapping reapers. So we have Tessa, the reaper telling Dean the angels are using him, basically and not for good. Then we have Pamela, the psychic telling Sam she knows he thinks he's using his abilities for good but sees the darkness inside him. So these boys are basically fracked all around. As usual! At least the show is consistent on that. 

The synopsis on the next one is worrisome. I'm ready for Uriel to take a hike. Hate him. Still liking Cas even though he confuses me on the "is he good or is he bad" thing. But I'm pretty sure that's the intention right now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

"Good. Bad. I'm the one with the gun."


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh and have I mentioned how awesome 2 things are:
1. Cas and his forehead touching with his two fingers. Seems very much something you'd expect an angel to do for some reason. 
2. Dean calling everyone, including Uriel "chuckles". I keep meaning to mention this as he's done it a number of times over the seasons. I laugh every time.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

"I guess I'm not the man either of our dads wanted me to be". Gah. 

So Dean breaking in Hell was the breaking of the first seal. Great. Cuz that's exactly what this boy needs... just a _tiny_ bit more guilt weighing on that head of his. I was begging the TV to let Cas lie to him but I knew he wouldn't. Cas, can't you just give him a little forehead touch and make him forget some of this misery? I'd think it would better serve everyone, no??

And WTF! Sam is now DRINKING her blood?? Oh good fracking God. Oh this is not going to end well.

On the plus side, what was it I was just saying? Tired of Uriel and bye bye! So can I assume that he's gone for good since Sam has super demon powers now? Just wait til Dean find this one out.

Did anyone wonder watching this show, just how much more these two brothers can possibly take? It's really never ending.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Did anyone wonder watching this show, just how much more these two brothers can possibly take? It's really never ending.


Yes, it's almost like they are on a stormy sea of moving emotion, tossed about like a ship on the ocean. Hopefully there'll be peace when they are done.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> Yes, it's almost like they are on a stormy sea of moving emotion, tossed about like a ship on the ocean. Hopefully there'll be peace when they are done.


I feel like I'm on that stormy sea of emotion as well!
(and that song will from here out always remind me of this show)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm just waiting for Cristina to get to S4E18.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

JYoung said:


> I'm just waiting for Cristina to get to S4E18.


Yeah. 
Then again, I don't think there are any particularly weak episodes between where she is and the season finale. Each is great.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow just watched ep 17 - it's A Terrible Life. Nice lesson. I was betting on the Trixter again but this was better. 
Okay starting 18 since apparently this is going to be a good one.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

HAHA!! I'm cracking up already. 
Dean "they do know we're brothers?"
Sam "that doesn't seem to matter"
Dean "awww that's just sick"
Indeed, Dean, indeed!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

YAY!!! Cas finally comes through for them. Very sneaky way of keeping himself out of trouble too! He just moved way up my list for that. Doesn't quite make up for the forced torture thing but it's a step. 

I also loved Chuck straight up telling Sam he left out the demon blood because it makes Sam unsympathetic. Then proceeds to tell him he knows it's wrong. Yeah Sam you do so stop it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> HAHA!! I'm cracking up already.
> Dean "they do know we're brothers?"
> Sam "that doesn't seem to matter"
> Dean "awww that's just sick"
> Indeed, Dean, indeed!


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7187663#post7187663


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7187663#post7187663


Nice! I'm wondering how those fans that do that slash crap felt about this episode. 

Okay I have 3 to watch tomorrow then start the finale and Season 5 over the weekend.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay I have 3 to watch tomorrow then start the finale and Season 5 over the weekend.


I can't wait!


----------



## Skryme (Dec 19, 2007)

I burned through the Supernatural series between last fall and spring this year - it really hit a great sweet spot in seasons three through five. I saw that Ben Edlund wrote a bunch of my favorite episodes, and only later realized this was the same guy who made The Tick comic. Once I realized that, I could definitely see the same trademark cleverness and absurd humor.

One thing I always wondered about, though - is how easily he was able to readjust to life after 40 years of hell. After forty years of anything, would you remember the callsigns to your favorite radio stations? What about the lyrics to songs? I think about people from high school I knew - I'm not even forty years old yet - and already my memory of many classmates is faded tremendously.

And if his job was being a hunter, knowing secrets, having a laundry list of monster types and the various weapons/ingredients you need to kill different kinds of baddies. How in the world is that something he can remember clearly? Heck, does he remember how to parrallel park? What to do at a stop sign when four people drive up simultaneously?

He hasn't driven in four decades.. Just the everyday implications of this must be incredibly debilitating. His email password, phone numbers for contacts and loved ones, safe deposit boxes and addresses.. crazy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think time in hell must be different than time on Earth. Maybe he has both the 40 years of experience there, and the experience of having been here a few months ago, simultaneously.

Ooh, do I get a No-Prize?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think time in hell must be different than time on Earth. Maybe he has both the 40 years of experience there, and the experience of having been here a few months ago, simultaneously.


Was going to say basically the same thing.

Time is different in Heaven/Hell.
He spent 40 years there, but once he got back he reverted to normal time and it was like he was only gone 3-4 months, but still remembers the 40 years of Hell.

I still possess the skills I learned 40 years ago.
Colors, shapes, alphabet, basic numbers, reading, naps, snack, recess.
(yes, I was reading to my classmates in Kindergarten)

phox


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7187663#post7187663


You've inspired me to go back and read threads on here from past seasons. It's not like I have actual work to do at work. 



Rob Helmerichs said:


> I can't wait!


Is that sarcasm or are you just excited for more of my freak outs, which I'm sure will be many. 



phox_mulder said:


> Was going to say basically the same thing.
> Time is different in Heaven/Hell.
> He spent 40 years there, but once he got back he reverted to normal time and it was like he was only gone 3-4 months, but still remembers the 40 years of Hell.
> I still possess the skills I learned 40 years ago.
> ...


I agree with all of this. He even said time was different down there. I'm sure in many ways he feels like he was just here with his brother 4 months before and in other ways it's very clear all the pain and misery of that time in Hell is still very fresh and vivid in his mind. I can't even imagine what that would be like.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Is that sarcasm or are you just excited for more of my freak outs, which I'm sure will be many.


Not a trace of sarcasm.

This is a very...eventful (in unexpected ways) run of the show.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not a trace of sarcasm.
> 
> This is a very...eventful (in unexpected ways) run of the show.


Okay!

I hope I don't annoy anyone with my rantings in this thread....or if I do, go away. Just kidding!

I have to say I'm really not comfortable with the level of madness this show is inspiring inside my brain.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

It's funny that I started watching season 1 in Feb 2010, and you will probably pass me in about 2ish weeks on your current pace. I think I'm at 6x18.

We took a break to watch Game of Thrones, or we'd at least be done with Season 6.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

billypritchard said:


> It's funny that I started watching season 1 in Feb 2010, and you will probably pass me in about 2ish weeks on your current pace. I think I'm at 6x18.
> 
> We took a break to watch Game of Thrones, or we'd at least be done with Season 6.


As my obsession grows, so does my tunnel vision.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

billypritchard said:


> *We took a break to watch Game of Thrones*, or we'd at least be done with Season 6.


There are few shows we would have accepted you taking a break from watching Supernatural, GoT is one of them.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

robojerk said:


> There are few shows we would have accepted you taking a break from watching Supernatural, GoT is one of them.


Agreed. At this point, I would pretty much ONLY accept GoT or Breaking Bad.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

robojerk said:


> There are few shows we would have accepted you taking a break from watching Supernatural, GoT is one of them.


I have varying levels of TV watching

Live (meaning starting 20 min into the show so I can skip commercials)
Next Day
During the week
Save to marathon.

Last season I only watched two shows "Live". Supernatural and Walking Dead. Even GoT waited until the next day.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Nice! I'm wondering how those fans that do that slash crap felt about this episode.
> 
> Okay I have 3 to watch tomorrow then start the finale and Season 5 over the weekend.


I do think that's one of the funniest scenes of the series.
It's a toss up between that and the scene in Bad Day at Black Rock where Sam looses his shoe.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> I do think that's one of the funniest scenes of the series.
> It's a toss up between that and the scene in Bad Day at Black Rock where Sam looses his shoe.


It's astounding just how often this show can make me laugh hard at one scene and then turn around and make me cry the next. I mean astounding. I don't recall any other show that could do that.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> It's astounding just how often this show can make me laugh hard at one scene and then turn around and make me cry the next. I mean astounding. I don't recall any other show that could do that.


Well, there was Lassie!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> Well, there was Lassie!


LOL No. If you guys only knew how hard it is to make me cry, you'd realize just how special this show is. For instance, conversation with my BFF on Facebook the other day:


> Cristina I'm hooked on a new show and I've pretty much done nothing else but watch the first 4 seasons in the past couple of weeks. I'm hooked big time!
> Julie So what's the new show?
> Cristina Supernatural
> Julie Don't know it.
> ...


----------



## Lillian Nyx (Jun 26, 2012)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay!
> 
> *I hope I don't annoy anyone with my rantings in this thread*....or if I do, go away. Just kidding!
> 
> I have to say I'm really not comfortable with the level of madness this show is inspiring inside my brain.


I've enjoyed your rantings in this thread so much I decided I had to register on this site. I've been lurking for a couple of years but this discussion has been too fun to miss! Keep on ranting!


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> LOL No. If you guys only knew how hard it is to make me cry, you'd realize just how special this show is. For instance, conversation with my BFF on Facebook the other day:


The show is like a drug. You've gone from being a user to a pusher now.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Lillian Nyx said:


> I've enjoyed your rantings in this thread so much I decided I had to register on this site. I've been lurking for a couple of years but this discussion has been too fun to miss! Keep on ranting!


awww that's awesome! I have actually stopped myself several times from posting because I felt like I had been going on too much by myself. heee



Vendikarr said:


> The show is like a drug. You've gone from being a user to a pusher now.


Indeed! I talk about it to my boss, my coworkers, friends...but only you guys here watch it for me to actually disucss with! (my mom doesn't count because she keeps trying to inject her religious BS into my conversations about the brothers and their relationship so I don't talk to her)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

So if I'm not mistaken, you spend your evenings and weekends watching Supernatural, and your work-days talking about Supernatural.

May I assume your boss is eager for Supernatural to be done so you can get some work done?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So if I'm not mistaken, you spend your evenings and weekends watching Supernatural, and your work-days talking about Supernatural.
> 
> May I assume your boss is eager for Supernatural to be done so you can get some work done?


You may safely assume that.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> awww that's awesome! *I have actually stopped myself several times from posting because I felt like I had been going on too much by myself.* heee
> 
> Indeed! I talk about it to my boss, my coworkers, friends...but only you guys here watch it for me to actually disucss with! (my mom doesn't count because she keeps trying to inject her religious BS into my conversations about the brothers and their relationship so I don't talk to her)


Why would you stop yourself from posting? I find the comments are very interesting, and am anticipating your seeing this episode, or that one, just to see (read) your reaction to it. Don't hold out on us! I can't wait to read what you have to say about the end of S4, and S5.

As you can tell from watching this show as far as you've gotten, it is not a simple matter of angels good, demons bad. Both angels and demons have their own agenda, and both use humans to fulfill that agenda, and whether thats good for the humans, or bad, is immaterial to either of them.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I wish I had known I was entertaining everyone. I really thought most were reading it like "girl, get a grip!" Haha! I would have posted SO much more on every single episode. 

Oh well, just finished 04x19. I cannot believe John had another son. Took him to baseball games! That was like a smack in the face to these guys. Sure he was protecting him but all that time he was off gallivanting around with "the bastard", he could have spent just a tad more time with his other sons doing things other than hunting...... or making Dean be the parent half the time. Sad and disheartening. Makes me like John less. They had me though. I figured a twist was coming but I didn't see the son being in on it too. Poor Sam, that's gonna leave a mark!!

Synopsis for Episode 20 looks really good! Off I go!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Ah, 4.20 is one of my favorite eps, as I've already indicated. Curious to see your reaction.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I wish I had known I was entertaining everyone. I really thought most were reading it like "girl, get a grip!"


If you got a grip, where would the fun be in that?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I wish I had known I was entertaining everyone. I really thought most were reading it like "girl, get a grip!"


Can't it be both?

I don't even watch this show, but I read this thread for the entertainment factor.

~sigh~ I have *really* got to get a life. Maybe tomorrow.



DreadPirateRob said:


> Ah, 4.20 is one of my favorite eps, as I've already indicated. Curious to see your reaction.


420 is always my favorite episode.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh well, just finished 04x19. I cannot believe John had another son.


I loved the episode title. It was a perfect "hang a lampshade on it" acknowledgment of the "introduce a new previously unknown sibling late in the series" tv trope. Second only to the episode titled:



Spoiler



"Season Seven, Time For a Wedding"


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow. Poor Jimmy. (every episode I think I say "poor xxx" about someone. Happy ending? Not on this *****!)

Jimmy thought he was doing God's work but what really is God's work at this point? Do the angels even know?? Cas kept his word but at the same time was going to take his daughter so now Jimmy is no more. Another person who sacrifices themselves for the ones they love. 

Sam the nice sweet boy from Season 1 is so far gone. I'd say the new look is fitting. That other hair was too nice for who he's become. I know he thinks he's the good guy but I'm starting to think he's so focused on killing Lillith at this point that he can't see just how far gone he is. And I swear my face went  when he started sucking that demon's blood right there in front of Dean. Dean's right, he's becoming something they hunt. This is soooo bad. So so bad. I knew it was going to be but gah. This sucks. And by sucks I mean this fracking show is so damn good I can't stand it. 

And speaking of, where the F was Ruby? I swear she's screwing him over. I just know it. I thought for a second there she might be good but no. I'm back on the "she's playing the long con" theory. Hell maybe killing Lillith breaks the final seal and out comes Lucifer! She's so bent on getting him to the point of doing so. Why haven't the other demons all hunted her ass down if she's such a traitor?? Oh man. I know that's it. Don't even tell me if I'm right or wrong. My gut hurts just thinking about it. 

Dean is going to side with Cas, obviously. Sam is going to be on the opposite side of this war without even realizing it. So they will be pitted against each other. That's why ya'll keep telling me this will go through Season 5. They are going to be separated and against each other all season, aren't they? Oh no no no no. I can't handle that if so! 

I'm getting myself into a tailspin again. Must go get food and relax. Relax Cristina!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

See? Incredible, right? Incredibly.... heartbreaking. I remember that I was just devastated by that ep when I first saw it. (And came away a lot more impressed with Misha Collins' acting ability. He seemed kind of one-note with Cas, but then you see that's not what he's actually like.)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DreadPirateRob said:


> *See? Incredible, right? Incredibly.... hearbreaking. *I remember that I was just devastated by that ep when I first saw it. (And came away a lot more impressed with Misha Collins' acting ability. He seemed kind of one-note with Cas, but then you see that's not what he's actually like.)


Yes!

What's strange to me is that I swore I knew Misha Collins before this show. His name was familiar and his face was familiar. I look at his body of work on IMDB and I don't think I've seen anything he's been in. But yes, I am glad we got to see some range from him. I expect eventually Cas will get more depth as a character and we'll see it again.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Wow. Poor Jimmy. (every episode I think I say "poor xxx" about someone. Happy ending? Not on this *****!)
> 
> Jimmy thought he was doing God's work but what really is God's work at this point? Do the angels even know?? Cas kept his word but at the same time was going to take his daughter so now Jimmy is no more. Another person who sacrifices themselves for the ones they love.
> 
> ...


And shockingly, THIS is a completely appropriate reaction to the show, the story "so far" and to the way these brothers are written!  I think we all thought like this when this was the current episode. The old threads for these episodes are probably still around archived somewhere. If you look them up, I'll bet there are several people with similar reactions.  What other show makes you feel both angry at, and sympathy for, the characters so consistently? Jimmy Novaks really got a raw deal, on so many levels. What did he say exactly, it's like being chained to a comet, or something like that. I'll bet! Watching the show the way you are is also like being chained to a comet.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Great recap of the major plot points of Season 5 here, for all who want to be reminded as photoshopgrl embarks. (Huge spoilers, naturally)

http://m.ign.com/articles/2010/05/22/supernatural-season-5-review


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

..........

I don't even have words for how upsetting this episode was just now. I'm crying like a child. WTF! Literally wiping tears as I type. I'm gone off the reservation folks!

Must sit and process before I comment more.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So much to process. 
Cas let Sam out. WHY? After all his "stop your brother or we will" BS to Dean. Dean swore loyalty to him. I like him much less now. And even as I type that I realize he's also fighting with himself. You can see it every time he does something screwed up like this. I need more backstory on Cas. 

I was so pissed at Sam the last episode but this one just broke it down. All I feel now is utter sadness for both brothers. That fist fight was really really hard to watch. Sam actually started to strangle his brother. You know the brother that WENT TO HELL FOR YOU! And this is how he's thanked? I can't even blame Sam anymore. He's totally being manipulated by Ruby and her "poison" as Dean said. And I know I'm right. I know killing Lillith is the final seal. It has to be at this point. He's walking right into it. How the F can you not trust Dean over her? I just can't understand it. Addiction indeed. 

And Dean. Ugh. Bobby told you to not fight with him. You just couldn't help yourself could you? Calling him a monster? The very thing he's been so deeply afraid of becoming this entire time. Regardless if it's true or not. Those are words that just can't be undone. 

I just don't know how they come back from this.  

And the finale episode title makes it pretty clear they are going to fail on the keeping Lucifer from getting out thing. So all this will have been for nothing. Ugh. My heart is broken.


----------



## Lillian Nyx (Jun 26, 2012)

This is why so many of us are following your reactions to this show. We felt a lot of the same emotions when we first viewed the episodes, and we're reliving our own feelings through your posts. It's fun to see someone getting as caught up in this show as the rest of us!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Lillian Nyx said:


> This is why so many of us are following your reactions to this show. We felt a lot of the same emotions when we first viewed the episodes, and we're reliving our own feelings through your posts. It's fun to see someone getting as caught up in this show as the rest of us!


Well that's somewhat comforting because I feel like I'm totally overreacting to a TV show yet I am unable to control it. 

I made the mistake of reading the synopsis on TVRage for the finale. Not that it gave much away but it did confirm my thoughts that they would be on opposite sides. Not that I had any doubt about that after the way the last episode ended. 
Finale Synopsis:



Spoiler



Lucifer Rising
On the eve of the Apocalypse, Lilith plans to open the last seal and Dean and Sam find themselves on opposing sides. Zachariah reveals Heaven's intentions and Castiel must make a choice. And the nature of the last seal is revealed.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> And shockingly, THIS is a completely appropriate reaction to the show, the story "so far" and to the way these brothers are written!  I think we all thought like this when this was the current episode. The old threads for these episodes are probably still around archived somewhere. If you look them up, I'll bet there are several people with similar reactions. What other show makes you feel both angry at, and sympathy for, the characters so consistently? Jimmy Novaks really got a raw deal, on so many levels. What did he say exactly, it's like being chained to a comet, or something like that. I'll bet! Watching the show the way you are is also like being chained to a comet.


I looked up the old threads but there's such little conversation in them. Very disappointing. You all best prepare for my book posts come Season 8! I expect interaction!

And yes, chained to a comet is exactly how I feel watching this so fast.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, the Supernatural threads have always been sporadic and sparse. I've never understood why...maybe it's not a show that everybody watches, but it certainly has a devoted following with a lot to discuss. Yet...sporadic and sparse.

Strange. Bizarre. Almost...supernatural!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, the Supernatural threads have always been sporadic and sparse. I've never understood why...maybe it's not a show that everybody watches, but it certainly has a devoted following with a lot to discuss. Yet...sporadic and sparse.
> 
> Strange. Bizarre. Almost...supernatural!


I'm really not understanding how this show gets missed by so many (myself included before now). Travesty! We must work to fix this injustice!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

1. It's on the CW
2. The lead actors look like they belong on the CW
3. The show title is very generic

It's a triple whammy that keeps the show off of the radar of many people who would surely be fans if they just watched an episode.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> 1. It's on the CW
> 2. The lead actors look like they belong on the CW
> 3. The show title is very generic
> 
> It's a triple whammy that keeps the show off of the radar of many people who would surely be fans if they just watched an episode.


You're right of course because although I already liked Jensen, it wasn't for his awesome acting on Dark Angel. I mean, I don't recall him being terrible but it was more the superficial thing.....which of course, for me, isn't enough to get me to watch [what I thought was] a cheesy show on the CW. 
And of course now I can't even recall what it was that made me start downloading it. I grabbed Season 1-6 on torrents before Season 7 started and was grabbing them each week as it went. But it wasn't until I was getting the finale that I thought I should watch or delete because those files were taking up quite a bit of space.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Just think, you could have deleted all those Supernatural files without watching them.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> Just think, you could have deleted all those Supernatural files without watching them.


My life would have been incomplete forever had I deleted them.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> My life would have been incomplete forever had I deleted them.


But you wouldn't have known it was incomplete.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> ..........
> 
> I don't even have words for how upsetting this episode was just now. I'm crying like a child. WTF! Literally wiping tears as I type. I'm gone off the reservation folks!
> 
> Must sit and process before I comment more.


It's quite an accomplishment for a televison show to generate such feelings in its audiance, isn't it? And yet, they pull it off--somehow.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> It's quite an accomplishment for a televison show to generate such feelings in its audiance, isn't it? And yet, they pull it off--somehow.


Yes Yes Yes. And I'm ready to admit it. This show is the best show on TV. Period.

As much as I love and rave endlessly about Breaking Bad, and as awesome I still think it is, it does not pull emotion from me like this. I don't think any show I have ever watched in my life has. It's crazy. Madness I tell you!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

HAHA! I don't know where this picture is from but I am dying laughing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Yes Yes Yes. And I'm ready to admit it. This show is the best show on TV. Period.


Just a warning--it takes a substantial drop in quality after the initial five-year run ends.

Season 6 & 7 are merely awesome. And sometimes it dips all the way down to great.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just a warning--it takes a substantial drop in quality after the initial five-year run ends.
> 
> Season 6 & 7 are merely awesome. And sometimes it dips all the way down to great.


But compare the amount of episodes in this series just in 5 seasons to any of my favorite shows in the same amount of episodes. This show is "there must be someone seriously wrong with me to be so attached to characters on a TV show" level of awesome. There's no way it can dip too far down.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> HAHA! I don't know where this picture is from but I am dying laughing.


That's from a show called Supernatural. You should watch it; I think you'd like it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> That's from a show called Supernatural. You should watch it; I think you'd like it.


Okay I'm going to go check it out right now. I'll let you know if it's any good!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

This show. I am 5 mins into the finale. Bobby is berating Dean and I'm already tearing up. 

"You stupid stupid son of a *****! Well boo hoo. I am so sorry your feelings are hurt... princess! Are you under the impression that family's supposed to make you feel good? Make you an apple pie, maybe? They're supposed to make you miserable! That's why they're family."

I love him. Voice of reason!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Severe storms. Power outage. Of course it would happen right in the middle. Grrr


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> HAHA! I don't know where this picture is from but I am dying laughing.


I think it's from the season four gag reel. Or maybe six.. I have been watching them again and lost track of which one.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Severe storms. Power outage. Of course it would happen right in the middle. Grrr


Don't worry, we will act it out here for you. I'll be Bobby. Idjit.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> Don't worry, we will act it out here for you. I'll be Bobby. Idjit.


Heee! Still out. And it's only 93 degrees out so no hurry guys!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Heee! Still out. And it's only 93 degrees out so no hurry guys!


Obviously, Lucifer has escaped and is currently in Ohio.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Obviously, Lucifer has escaped and is currently in Ohio.


Haha nice. And my AT&T data plan on my iPad is a huge fail for me. Glad I pay them monthly so the one time I actually need the 3G its not connecting. This is definitely Lucifer preventing me from watching Supernatural.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Severe storms. Power outage. Of course it would happen right in the middle. Grrr


D'oh!!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just a warning--it takes a substantial drop in quality after the initial five-year run ends.
> 
> Season 6 & 7 are merely awesome. And sometimes it dips all the way down to great.


Unfortunately, this is quite true. The quality just couldn't be maintained for any longer, so yes, it dips to outstanding, and even as far down as terrific at times. It is STILL one of the best plotted shows on television.

Unlike some (most) shows, the issues are not always, or even usually, resolved in one or two episodes. There is maneuvering, planning, strategy, and (again usually) panic before action.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

danterner said:


> 1. It's on the CW


I've never watched a CW show. I don't even know what channel number it is. When I do my annual analysis of new shows to watch (serious business for me), creating spreadsheets & grids of what's on, new vs returning, what I want to try, etc, I don't even include the CW. I don't even know what the CW is (other than a network). Like who owns it.

So yeah, that's a reason some of us know nothing about Supernatural, and have never watched it.

I thought CW was for teenage girls /ducks & runs.../


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

OH MY FECKING GOD'!!! I am enraged right now. They changed Dean's voice mail message!!!! I have it on pause. I can't even play the rest right now. ********! Stupid back stabbing ******* angels!! Jfjfbdgdgchcbcbvhvbcbchcbc


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

AAAHHHHH. I'm a genius!!! Lilith is the final seal!!!i think I just pulled a muscle jumping out of my chase yelling "I effing knew it!" at the TV. I hope my neighbors aren't outside. I keep having to pause before my heart explodes. This is more tense than any of the other finales.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

YES!! With her own knife! Bye bye you brother separating demon whore!!!! So happy that at least Dean and Sam were side by side in the very end. I can deal with anything this show throws at me or them as long as they are united. And Cas I LOVE YOU. All is forgiven because in the final moments when it counted most he made the sacrifice to do the right thing. Season 5 is gonna be amazing. Cannot wait to see who plays the ultimate bad guy. I have managed to remain unspoiled on that.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Dean: You can take your peace... and shove it up your lily-white ass. 'Cause I'll take the pain and the guilt. I'll even take Sam as is. It's a lot better than being some Stepford ***** in Paradise.

Loooove


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> YES!! With her own knife! Bye bye you brother separating demon whore!!!! So happy that at least Dean and Sam were side by side in the very end. I can deal with anything this show throws at me or them as long as they are united. And Cas I LOVE YOU. All is forgiven because in the final moments when it counted most he made the sacrifice to do the right thing. Season 5 is gonna be amazing. Cannot wait to see who plays the ultimate bad guy. I have managed to remain unspoiled on that.


You have a lot to look forward to, still.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> You have a lot to look forward to, still.


Did you just change your post?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Did you just change your post?


Yes, I ninja-edited because I didn't want you to try to read anything into what I wrote originally.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Mark Pellegrino? Awww hell. He's gonna knock this out of the park isn't he? 
And I just knew it wasn't going to go back to normal with Sam And Dean. They HAVE to get past this. But how? I really don't know. As long as they keep trucking and don't separate.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Damnit damnit damnit. I just knew it. This is why you guys told me it takes all season. They are split up. I want to scream.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The thing...well, ONE thing...that makes me just explode with awe about this show is that (knowing it was a five-year story) as they got deeper into Season 4, it became clear to me that they were setting up the climactic battle between good and evil for Season 5, and that Sam & Dean would have to save the world from the apocalypse. And then the climactic battle between good and evil comes at the end of Season 4; evil wins; the apocalypse comes; it's more or less San & Dean's fault; and Season 5 is all about dealing with the aftermath of the apocalypse. Which they caused.

Really, how many network TV shows would have the balls to even _try _pulling that one off?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The thing...well, ONE thing...that makes me just explode with awe about this show is that (knowing it was a five-year story) as they got deeper into Season 4, it became clear to me that they were setting up the climactic battle between good and evil for Season 5, and that Sam & Dean would have to save the world from the apocalypse. And then the climactic battle between good and evil comes at the end of Season 4; evil wins; the apocalypse comes; it's more or less San & Dean's fault; and Season 5 is all about dealing with the aftermath of the apocalypse. Which they caused.
> 
> Really, how many network TV shows would have the balls to even _try _pulling that one off?


Exactly. This show has huge aspirations, but it regularly exceeds them. Expectations are set, then fulfilled in surprising ways more satisfying than you could have imagined. And the show never cheats or takes shortcuts to do it.

One other example would be Dean's year (or 40) in Hell. Remember when photoshopgrl commented:



photoshopgrl said:


> I can't wait to see how they are going to get Dean out of his 1 year contract without Sam dying. I assume, even with the shortened season that's where we'll be by the end of Season 3.


I enjoyed reading that, knowing as we did that the answer was that Dean DIDN'T get out of his contract.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The thing...well, ONE thing...that makes me just explode with awe about this show is that (knowing it was a five-year story) as they got deeper into Season 4, it became clear to me that they were setting up the climactic battle between good and evil for Season 5, and that Sam & Dean would have to save the world from the apocalypse. And then the climactic battle between good and evil comes at the end of Season 4; evil wins; the apocalypse comes; it's more or less San & Dean's fault; and Season 5 is all about dealing with the aftermath of the apocalypse. Which they caused.
> 
> Really, how many network TV shows would have the balls to even _try _pulling that one off?





danterner said:


> Exactly. This show has huge aspirations, but it regularly exceeds them. Expectations are set, then fulfilled in surprising ways more satisfying than you could have imagined. And the show never cheats or takes shortcuts to do it.


THIS!! 
I read in an interview last night while my power was out... not sure if it was Jensen or Jared but they said pretty much the same thing. And after Dean went to hell when I was sure they'd save him at the last minute, I started getting that sinking feeling they wouldn't save the world and I was right. 
Funny that even though I predicted Lillith being the last seal, I still didn't see it coming the way it went down and it still gut punched me the way it all played out (with Dean banging on the door, Sam getting his black eyes). Then Sam........jeesh... just that few seconds when he realized he had been played. SUCH great acting. These two guys just amaze me so much with how great they are. The writing is phenomenal but without their acting ability and the way they are able to just 100% sell these two and their relationship, it could come off as so corny. And it never does. Never.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Couple more comments on episodes I watched last night. I am about to start on 05x03.

I really hope Bobby isn't wheelchair bound for good. That would suck. 

And the look on Sam's face when (what he thought was Bobby) he told him this: "Oh, yeah? You're sorry you started Armageddon? This kind of thing don't get forgiven, boy. If, by some miracle we pull this off... I want you to lose my number. You understand me?" was ugh... so painful to watch. Jared does that hurt puppy look like no other. I was so mad at Bobby at that moment that I was relieved he was being possessed. Then I was so happy that they didn't forget to go back to that later and make sure that Bobby told Sam "that was the demon talking. I ain't cutting you out, boy. Not ever".

But I do have a question, how did they manage that? I thought Bobby, like the boys, had taken precautions to prevent demons from being able to get to them.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, I cannot believe how quickly you are getting through this series. I'm still on Season 1. I was hoping to get caught up this summer, but not looking like it's going to happen. But it's great to read about how much you are enjoying the show. Someday I'll be able to join in!

Are all of the seasons on Netflix streaming? I gave it up after they started charging for it, but it may be worth it to sign back up just to watch this series instead of waiting for the disks.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Are all of the seasons on Netflix streaming? I gave it up after they started charging for it, but it may be worth it to sign back up just to watch this series instead of waiting for the disks.


It looks like just Season 1-6 then I'll have to switch to the mkv files on my computer for Season 7.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

One thing you are missing by watching now, after the fact, is some of the off-show antics which occasionally happened. Take, for example, this snippet describing something that transpired at the start of season 5:



> The season 5 premiere of Supernatural was preceded by the launch of a surprising and effective Twitter campaign in which fans used the hash tag "#LuciferIsComing" to raise awareness for Supernatural. Sadly, that endeavor was cut short when a group of all-too-serious people, scared that Satanists were taking over Twitter, fought back with "#GodIsHere."
> 
> The origin of this counterattack was none other than music mogul P. Diddy, so this week, led by none other than Misha Collins, the Twitterverse will once again be the board on which an epic game is played.
> 
> At Misha's behest, fans should use the hash tag "#PDiddyIsScaredOfHisTV" this Thursday to both promote another new episode of Supernatural and to strike back against the man who shut down last week's campaign.


Along similar lines, (plot spoiler for S06E16):



Spoiler



Misha, playing himself, tweeted several times during the episode. Simultaneously with those moments as the show aired, Misha tweeted the same thing he tweeted on screen. As described in more detail here:

Misha Collins spent a lot of time on Twitter in the episode, and at one point he tweets "Ola mishamigos! J2 got me good. Really starting to feel like one of the guys." Just to really mess with our mind, the real Misha actually sent that tweet as the line aired in the US east coast run of the episode. Misha Collins and Misha also both tweeted "IMHO j&j had a late one last night. Rotflmfao!". After both these tweets, Misha then relates, "My phone was stolen and apparently cast into a parallel universe devoid of magic. I've retrieved it. I promise it won't happen again". All three tweets were retweeted by over 100 people in a matter of hours and then vanished from Misha's twitter feed. A few hours later, they were reposted, but the direct links to the original tweets still work.
The words: #Misha, #metamadness and #kripke all made it into the top ten Trending Topics as the episode went to air.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

#PDiddyIsScaredOfHisTV







awesome!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Couple more comments on episodes I watched last night. I am about to start on 05x03.


I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on S05E08.

(Episode title spoiler, so nobody has to go look it up to know which one I mean) --



Spoiler



Changing Channels


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh thank God. They are back! I really expected this to go on all season. The future was awful except Cas was hilarious. And it's now become the norm that at least one scene per episode makes me tear up. Next synopsis looks like we are going back to monster of the week. I'm good with that. My heart needs a break from the apocalypse SL for a minute. Starting 05x05.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh man I am (for the moment) very happy! Not only are they back together but both admitted their fault in this entire mess AND are finally acted as equals. Please don't let that change. As I said before I can take anything this shows throws at them as long as they are united! 

And LOL at Sam and Gandhi.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> THIS!!
> I read in an interview last night while my power was out... not sure if it was Jensen or Jared but they said pretty much the same thing. And after Dean went to hell when I was sure they'd save him at the last minute, I started getting that sinking feeling they wouldn't save the world and I was right.
> Funny that even though I predicted Lillith being the last seal, I still didn't see it coming the way it went down and it still gut punched me the way it all played out (with Dean banging on the door, Sam getting his black eyes). Then Sam........jeesh... just that few seconds when he realized he had been played. SUCH great acting. These two guys just amaze me so much with how great they are. The writing is phenomenal but without their acting ability and the way they are able to just 100% sell these two and their relationship, it could come off as so corny. And it never does. Never.


How much screaming did you do at the end of 4x22 and could you have waited months to see how they resolve it?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> How much screaming did you do at the end of 4x22 and could you have waited months to see how they resolve it?


Honestly, yeah I could have. They killed Ruby and although they failed to stop Lucifer coming, they were side by side as it was going down. If you read back my posts, you'll see where I was screaming. It was when they changed Dean's VM and Sam was listening to it and Ruby was smirking in the background. I nearly threw something across my room.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so I'm guessing Jesse will come into play again before this is all over. And since we know it was a 5 year plan on this story I can safely assume that finally (and for once) they win. I see Jesse being a big part of that win. Him turning Cas into an action figure was kind of funny. And the whoopie cushion made me laugh hard. 

And again Sam kills me. He really is punishing himself. Every episode so far this season I have felt serious anguish for both but mostly him. How can you ever make up for siding with a demon over your brother ... The brother that chose going to Hell over losing you? Gah.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Haha there were some great lines in this one.

"You got me. I never been paralyzed. But I tell you something, I've been to Hell, and there's an archangel there wanting me to drop the soap."

"We done feeling our feelings? Cause I'd like to get out of this room before we both start growing lady parts."

And the synopsis already gave away the next episode. First it's done that.



Spoiler



While investigating a decapitation in Ohio, the brothers discover that the Trickster is responsible, and has pulled them into a TV reality where they are forced to play out the roles of TV characters to escape... or die.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on S05E08.


Well first the funny. I was laughing soooo hard between the sitcom version of Supernatural and them totally poking at Grey's Anatomy and CSI. All their Caruso sunglasses one liners was hilarious! And I want that Supernatural opening on loop. I'm shocked at all my YouTube searching that have never come across that. That's gold. I really enjoyed most of this episode but as in true SPN form, on a dime they turn it right back to serious business. So the Trixter has always been Gabriel. That explains why the stakes never worked! I was curious about that. When Cas said something was off I immediately thought it was Zachariah again and kept waiting for the Trixter to morph into him. As usual, right hook to the temple. Never what you expect. And that's why I was jumping up and down over figuring out the Lillith thing.

Synopsis for the next one looks good too.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Haha there were some great lines in this one.
> 
> "You got me. I never been paralyzed. But I tell you something, I've been to Hell, and there's an archangel there wanting me to drop the soap."
> 
> ...


I don't think that description will in any way diminish your enjoyment of the episode.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

One funny thing you probably didn't pick up on unless you happen to speak Japanese:

In the game show, the host asks "What is the name of the demon you betrayed your brother for?" and the English translation is subtitled at the bottom of the screen. Sam responds "I don't know what you're saying - I don't speak Japanese!" Before repeating the question, the host says in Japanese (this part doesn't get subtitled) "Read the subtitles, then!"


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> One funny thing you probably didn't pick up on unless you happen to speak Japanese:
> 
> In the game show, the host asks "What is the name of the demon you betrayed your brother for?" and the English translation is subtitled at the bottom of the screen. Sam responds "I don't know what you're saying - I don't speak Japanese!" Before repeating the question, the host says in Japanese (this part doesn't get subtitled) "Read the subtitles, then!"


I did miss that but just now as I was emptying my dishwasher, something else dawned on me.

During the Grey's spoof, Dean points out Denny the ghost, who was played by JDM!










Dean: And there's Johnny Drake. Well, he's not even alive, he's a ghost in the mind of... of her. The sexy but neurotic doctor over there.
Sam: So... _this _show has ghosts? Why?
Dean: I don't know. It _is _compelling.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

"Sam Winchester having trust issues with a demon. Well better late than never." 
Haha.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Awww man. I liked Ellen and Jo! They just died for nothing. I wonder if Crowley actually knew the Colt wouldn't work on Lucifer. I also hate that Cas has little of his powers now. I knew it was not going to end since it's far too early in the season but did not expect them to actually get the chance to shoot and it not matter. Screwed at every turn! The girl that plays Meg now is really good because I can't wait to watch her die.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Awww man. I liked Ellen and Jo! They just died for nothing. I wonder if Crowley actually knew the Colt wouldn't work on Lucifer. I also hate that Cas has little of his powers now. I knew it was not going to end since it's far too early in the season but did not expect them to actually get the chance to shoot and it not matter. Screwed at every turn! The girl that plays Meg now is really good because I can't wait to watch her die.


Just remember one of the truths of Supernatural. Just because someone is dead it doesn't mean we won't see him or her again.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

True but now if they show up again it means they are in someone's mind or a ghost. Not really the same. 

Just finished up 05x12 with the kid swapping bodies with Sam. If they can't be possessed, how can that work? I'm confused. Sam needs to loosen up a bit. I know it's not in his nature but there were several things in this episode that showed how much better their co-existence could be if he would just relax. He really does have some deep seated rage. Hopefully that will be a good thing come season end. Then again, who's to say that Dean's way is any better. You can only bury your issues for so long before you snap and it all comes boiling out. Eeep!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

They're living in an apocalypse that Sam caused. I can see where he'd have a few issues to work through.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They're living in an apocalypse that Sam caused. I can see where he'd have a few issues to work through.


And Dean was the start of it all. Not to mention the entire "vessel" thing between them. And the fact that their destiny seems to indicate one of them will kill the other while they've spent their entire existence sacrificing themselves for the other. These boys have serious issues. That doctor in the mental hospital was right. How do they get up in the morning with the weight of [literally] the entire world on their shoulders? I'd drink too. Lots.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so I just finished 05x17. Dean is about to go say yes to Michael and I'm so not happy about that. Sam just told him he couldn't do this without him. So that means he'll end up giving into Lucifer and they'll fulfill their "destiny". This is not how this is supposed to go damnit! I'm getting more and more worried about the ending of this season. This show never lets the good guys win (aka Sam and Dean) so once they knew they were renewed past Season 5, I have a feeling they spun things around a bit here toward the end. Otherwise, if they defeat Lucifer and he goes back to Hell then the angels won't need to bug them and what..... we are just back to monster of the week with no other arc? hmmm Maybe that's why everyone keeps saying the show gets not as fantastic after this season. Ugh. Here I go tailspinning again. 

A couple of other random thoughts on the episodes I've watched so far. I am so in love with Cas now. His character is awesome. Drunk Cas was hilarious. Now I know what Luke meant about his deadpan delivery. It's great. 

I'm annoyed that Dean tossed that necklace into the trash. If nothing else, that was the one thing he always kept from Sam. Sam kept it when Dean went to Hell and it was the first thing he gave back to him. That necklace means a hell of a lot more than just a way to find God. Not cool. I hope Sam picked it back up out of the trash. 

The Valentine's Day episode freaked me out a bit. I knew somehow Sam was going to get demon blood. I really wish we'd find out that he has that in him all along without the need of the blood. He could then truly use his ability for good without all the guilt. 

When they were shot and killed in the first 30 seconds of the episode on 05x16, I was floored. Clearly it wasn't going to stick but it was out of left field and caught me totally off guard. I was going on to the next so I didn't even read the synopsis on that one or I'd have known it was coming. Kind of glad I didn't. 

So God really is done helping? At least we found out that he's who put them on the plane when Lucifer was set free. And we know he's on earth but WHY? What the F is he doing down here if he wants no part of it all?

And all this just makes me think that kid Jesse has to come back into play. Why even bother with that episode if he was going to be meaningless in the end?

Okay on to the next!


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Without spoiling anything, Season 6 (and 7 so far) have season-long arcs. It might not have been part of their original plan, but it feels pretty natural IMO.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow! This episode kicked so much ass I don't know where to begin! First of all go badass Cas!! I was actually rooting for him when he was kicking Dean's ass! Who'd a thought?? Dean really pissed me off this episode. He had just totally given up and no matter who had given up what for him he was ready to throw it all away. But what a thing of beauty when I saw him look at Sam and such amazing acting because just a flash in his eyes and I knew he had changed his heart. Then the half smile and wink was perfection. I really don't think I could love these guys more. And as usual, poor Sam. He's trying so hard to hold them together and Dean was just defeating him at every turn. So glad he came through in the end. These two together make me far happier than I should ever admit.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I just smile as I read your posts on the episodes.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> I just smile as I read your posts on the episodes.


I'm glad I'm entertaining. I can't wait to actually get participation for the upcoming season thread though.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay just finished 05x19. Sad that Gabriel was actually on their side and Lucifer stabbed him. But now we find out how to win! Since it's been pretty clear there's no way to kill Lucifer without allowing Michael to "wear Dean to the prom" (heee) now we have new hope. I have no idea how the hell they can pull this off but I'm feeling more optimistic about their chances. Three more for the season! I assume like every other season that we'll have a cliff hanger and I'll be inclined to continue to at least the first episode of Season 6 so I'm glad I have plenty of time left in the day to do so. Another weekend of zero accomplishments but watching this show. Next weekend is my birthday so I need to get out after being homebody TV watcher for the last few weeks!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I assume like every other season that we'll have a cliff hanger and I'll be inclined to continue to at least the first episode of Season 6 so I'm glad I have plenty of time left in the day to do so.


When you finish the season..


Spoiler



Season 5 was a good ending to the show. So much that I, and I believe a lot of others, approached season 6 with some hesitance. That said 6 and 7 aren't bad, but just how do you follow up the 5 season long story arc? It's pretty hard to follow especially such a satisfactory ending. Seasons 6 and 7 are pretty good TV all the same.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Well I'm about to start the finale. I'm scared that Sam isn't going to make it. Both brothers can't go to Hell can they?? And who's going to pull Sam out if he does? Cas has no power. Is he just another human or has he lost his grace or is it just that it's all just fading the longer he's out of heaven? Dean lied to Death's face? Ummm stupid. Starting to think I was wrong about Jesse coming back into play. Still cannot put my finger on Crowley. It's kind of how I felt about Ruby in the beginning and look how that turned out. Ugh. Demons. 

Well here goes nothing!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's a good thing I changed my .sig...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's a good thing I changed my .sig...


I have no idea what your sig was so you're good. 

And I just finished the finale. Wow. That really just danced all over my emotions. Crying like a ***** right now. Ridiculous. If that had been the _end _end, I would be so livid right now. I assume the plan had not been for Sam to be in the last 5 seconds until they got renewed. So now what? He's a ghost?? That is not okay. Ugh. Almost don't want to start Season 6 but I know I'm going to because I'm dying to know WTF.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I have no idea what your sig was so you're good.


Ask again after Crowley shows up again. By then, you'll know what it spoiled.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay 5 minutes in. A YEAR??? Where the F has Sam been all this time if he was just there at the end last season? Ugh already mad.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh my god. Sam needs punched in the face!! I'm sorry but I do not for a second believe that Sam would EVER allow Dean to think he was trapped in Hell for a YEAR just so he could have some stupid life with Lisa. No ****ing way. And Bobby knew too?? BULLSHIIITTTTT!!!!! Everyone knows that Sam is EVERYTHING to Dean and the kind of hell he's been through in a year. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh. I want a redo!!!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I had all sorts of gripes and complaints until the show refound its groove. It took a few episodes, some worse than others.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> I had all sorts of gripes and complaints until the show refound its groove. It took a few episodes, some worse than others.


I am seriously unhappy with how they did this. Actually unhappy doesn't even cover it. It's like I just watched two entirely different characters this episode. Jdjdhcbcbsnsjsjndbdjd


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

There's a reason for that.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> There's a reason for that.


So what's the reason? I don't even care about spoilers at this point. I just finished 06x02 and I'm not any happier. I don't like the new hunters. I don't like the vibe between brothers. Is this not really Sam? Is all this a dream? I don't get it and I'm about to google for real. Someone just tell me what's going on!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Is this not really Sam?


Your half right.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

robojerk said:


> Your half right.


Okay I'm gonna google then because if this is how the show continues, I'm out. The entire bond between the brothers is just gone. The one thing that kept me engrossed no matter what else happened. The thing that I keep saying as long as... ugh. I feel like I'm getting punk'd. :down:


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay I'm gonna google then because if this is how the show continues, I'm out. The entire bond between the brothers is just gone. The one thing that kept me engrossed no matter what else happened. The thing that I keep saying as long as... ugh. I feel like I'm getting punk'd. :down:


I wouldn't.

You'll find out why shortly.

Let's just say:


Spoiler



The bond isn't broken but something is missing


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay I'm gonna google then because if this is how the show continues, I'm out. The entire bond between the brothers is just gone. The one thing that kept me engrossed no matter what else happened. The thing that I keep saying as long as... ugh. I feel like I'm getting punk'd. :down:


While some hear like season 6, your responses to that season reflect my own.....and that's all I'll say. There's a good chance you'll still like it, so you should keep watching for a bit, at least.


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

For me, I was happy again by episode


Spoiler



11


 which is one of my favorites.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> I wouldn't.
> You'll find out why shortly.
> Let's just say:
> 
> ...


Okay I'll take your word for it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

jeetkunedo said:


> For me, I was happy again by episode
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I may go off the deep end if it takes that long.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There's a reason for what you're not liking.

Trust the Supernatural writers. They may enjoy toying with your emotions, but they never do so frivolously.


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I may go off the deep end if it takes that long.


I know, I almost did, but it's worth it. By the following episode, I think the dynamic is back. Besides, you absolutely have to get to episode 


Spoiler



15


which, judging from your posts, I think you'll really like.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There's a reason for what you're not liking.
> Trust the Supernatural writers. They may enjoy toying with your emotions, but they never do so frivolously.


Okay I will trust them. Everyone just kept talking about the quality going down and then I get hit with such a massive difference in characters and how after 5 seasons I'm pretty sure they would act and it's not that. So I am trying not to freak out and will just assume here out that it's part of the plan, that I'm supposed to feel this way and go with it. :up:



jeetkunedo said:


> I know, I almost did, but it's worth it. By the following episode, I think the dynamic is back. Besides, you absolutely have to get to episode
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I have the episode list in front of me, no need to spoiler titles. 
I just don't read synopsis or anything else until I get there. And Dan has already mentioned this episode so it's one I've been waiting to get to as well. I have no idea what it could be about based on that title though.

Okay freak out contained. I'm off to bed for another night of less than 5 hrs sleep thanks to this show!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay I will trust them. Everyone just kept talking about the quality going down and then I get hit with such a massive difference in characters and how after 5 seasons I'm pretty sure they would act and it's not that. So I am trying not to freak out and will just assume here out that it's part of the plan, that I'm supposed to feel this way and go with it. :up:


I think one big problem the show faced at this point is that it really was intended to run only five seasons...by the time they decided to continue, the fifth season was blocked (and probably mostly written), so they didn't have time to make the sixth season flow from elements in earlier years like they'd been doing in the past. Plus, the show's creator (Eric Kripke) DID leave, and while the new show-runner (Sera Gamble) had been with Supernatural since the beginning, this was her first time out in charge. So since it was basically going from a standing start for the first time since the series premiere, it took a while to get the momentum going again.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

We finally started watching again! Of course, you'll be past me in like two days, but still. Just finished 6-17 and 6-18. I can say that those two feel very old school Supernatural, but I agree with you that the beginning of Six is rough.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Ha! Thee Wikipedia synopsis for Season 6 is great:



Spoiler



Dean and Sam fight monsters.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay I will trust them. Everyone just kept talking about the quality going down and then I get hit with such a massive difference in characters and how after 5 seasons I'm pretty sure they would act and it's not that. So I am trying not to freak out and will just assume here out that it's part of the plan, that I'm supposed to feel this way and go with it. :up:


I just wanted to point out that I don't think that anyone said you should stop watching after Season 5, just that Seasons 6 and 7 weren't as awesome as the previous five.
Especially after that gut wrenching Season 5 finale.

It's still pretty darn good once those bumps Rob mentioned are smoothed out.

Several of us had similar complaints about how Sam was acting in the beginning of Season 6 but you're going to have to trust me when I say that there is a reason and it's not bad writing.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> I just wanted to point out that I don't think that anyone said you should stop watching after Season 5, just that Seasons 6 and 7 weren't as awesome as the previous five.
> Especially after that gut wrenching Season 5 finale.
> 
> It's still pretty darn good once those bumps Rob mentioned are smoothed out.
> ...


No, nobody said to stop watching just that the quality of the show declined somewhat. So with that in the back of my mind and then seeing these guys act soooo out of character I just thought maybe that was the quality you all meant and if so then I wasn't going to bother because that bond between the brothers is the reason I watch. And as gut wrenching as that finale was to just have things go so weird right away was not okay with me. Again, I don't care about storylines or monsters of the week, I'll take whatever they want to give me at this point. Just don't mess with my characters!

And where's Cas? I know he can't be gone because he's on the media for Season 7


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay FYI about how worked up this has me. My boss is on vacation this week and since I get to work so much earlier than most, I'm watching Episode 3 on my iPad. I have to know WTF is going on!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bad photoshopgrl!

Bad, BAD photoshopgrl!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay I totally got this now. Between your hints here and all the anvils from episode 3...... Sam doesn't have his soul. Right? I'm right, aren't I?? 

If I'm right that still doesn't explain Bobby knowing he was back for a year and not telling Dean. Is Bobby missing his soul too? Oh wait, that's right!!!!!! He sold his soul to Crowley! Crowley is behind all this, isn't he?? Rob mentioned Crowley in his sig apparently so that means we will see him again. I'm connecting the dots now. I feel very pleased with myself. (and I'll feel really stupid if I'm wrong now!)

Okay all that aside, this episode did feel more like my show. Maybe it was just missing Sam & Dean on the road together and Cas. So why would Sam leave all the other hunters though? He's been with them for a year. There's still something not right in that camp too. I'm still curious how grandpa Skinner is back from the dead. Unless he wasn't really in Heaven. 

Enjoyed Sabastian Roche though. I'm sure we'll see him again. Glad he and Cas didn't try to tear each other a new one. Cas can't be constantly battling other angels! I thought he had so many on his side yet we never see a single one of them.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Bad photoshopgrl!
> 
> Bad, BAD photoshopgrl!


It's been said 
(and you gotta start calling me Cristina)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Also there was plenty of laughable, quotable moments this episode!

Dean: Well, let's give it a shot. Now I lay me down to sleep. I pray to Castiel to get his feathery ass down here.
Sam: You're an idiot.
Dean: Stay positive.
Sam: Oh, I _am _positive.

Cas and his air quotes. WTF was that about? Haha!
Cas: Sam, Dean, my "people skills" are "rusty." Pardon me, but I have spent the last year as a multidimensional wavelength of celestial intent.

And my favorite that actually did make me laugh out loud:
Dean: Too many angels, Cass! I don't know who's on first, what's on second.
Castiel: What is "second"?
Dean: Don't start that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's so cute watching you jump to conclusions.

The ones you get right, the ones you get wrong...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's so cute watching you jump to conclusions.
> 
> The ones you get right, the ones you get wrong...


Yeah well.... I like to think I'm smart so hopefully even when I'm wrong it's not because the theory is stupid.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

And I'm not reading comments on this review but I had to see what others thought and I'm very satisfied that my feelings are accurate.
From Tim at TV.com on the Season 6 premier


> The episode had all the familiar faces, yet it was totally unrecognizable. There was no humor, no snappy dialogue, no everything else that made Supernatural such an incredible show. This reunion between Sam and Dean totally destroyed everything the show had built up for five seasons; it was cold, nonchalant, and just another ordinary day (to them) when it clearly was not.


Entire review:
http://www.tv.com/news/supernatural-is-it-already-time-to-worry-24070/


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

And a quote from Episode 2 that took the words right out of my mouth!


> We've dealt with Sam and Dean keeping secrets from one another (Dean remembering his time in Hell) and not trusting one another (after Sam buddied up with Ruby) in past seasons, but this season's tension between the brothers just doesn't work yet. And with the Campbells in the picture, we have our first glimpse that Sam doesn't need Dean like he did in the past. Under creator Eric Kripke, the idea that the two brothers were meant to be together and HAD to be together propelled the story. That feeling just isn't yet here in Season 6.


Full review here:
http://www.tv.com/news/supernaturals-two-winchesters-and-a-baby
-24152/


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And again, all I'll say is they know what they're doing; they just didn't have the chance to spend years setting it up.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And again, all I'll say is they know what they're doing; they just didn't have the chance to spend years setting it up.


I gotcha! I'm watching Episode 4 now.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so that was different. But at least this was in a good way. I didn't get much of Dean and Sam so didn't have much to analyze on their behavior. Wow, Bobby really does EVERYTHING, doesn't he? At first I was annoyed that he was putting Dean on hold but then when he started ranting, I actually thought about it and was like "wow, yeah he's right!". I also liked he was smart enough to make sure Crowley didn't take his legs back in the deal!

So Crowley is the king of Hell. Interesting. I guess there really is a story to be told after the whole Apocalypse thing. But him impersonating Bobby was hilarious. "Idjit" and then Bobby and his "balls!" every 5 seconds had me smiling a lot.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, my old .sig was Crowley as Lord of Hell. Something like "This is Hell, not Wall Street..._we _have this little thing called _integrity_!"


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, my old .sig was Crowley as Lord of Hell. Something like "This is Hell, not Wall Street..._we _have this little thing called _integrity_!"


Is that an actual quote? I'd be sad if I missed that.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

It is, but you haven't watched that ep yet. You didn't miss it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

crowfan said:


> It is, but you haven't watched that ep yet. You didn't miss it.


Gotcha. Debating on attempting another episode. It's Monday, everyone is in meetings. I got caught up on my stuff last week so I could have the holiday week easy so I have time to do what I want.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Hahaha! I'm cracking up at them totally poking at Twilight!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay what the FFFFFFFFFFF. Sam just stood there and allowed that vamp to feed Dean his blood?!?! Did he half smile?!?! Oh yeah, he definitely has no soul. This is about to piss me off!!!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So Dean actually saw Sam stand there and smirk? This is not Sam. Yeah this needs sorted out now. I'm already over this. My stomach is in knots watching and not in the good way of previous seasons. Ugh.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay I'm going to just keep on talking. 

The more I think about this, after this last episode. That wasn't just souless Sam. That was evil. I think having Lucifer inside him left part of that when he was brought back. That smirk was pure nasty. It reminded me of how Jared played Lucifer. That can't be a coincidence. 

So there's my new theory. Now to figure out what would have made Bobby go along with not telling Dean. And figure out WTF is up with the rest of the hunters with Skinner. They are all way too suspect.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh and for the first time since starting this series, I heard that Kansas song on my way home. Someone please tell me why I'm singing along with it and suddenly felt my throat tighten up. I mean, really Cristina?? Ugh.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ah, the possibilities. So many possibilities!

(I suspect the reason that nobody wants to talk to you now is that nobody wants to inadvertently spoil anything.)


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> And figure out WTF is up with the rest of the hunters with Skinner. They are all way too suspect.


I wouldn't wast much time with that. Some would call it a
(_) 
( _)>⌐■-■ 
(⌐■_■) 
dead end.
Yeaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

ps. that is a guy putting sunglasses on...


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh and for the first time since starting this series, I heard that Kansas song on my way home.


I love that Kansas song now thanks to Supernatural.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

robojerk said:


> I wouldn't wast much time with that. Some would call it a
> (_)
> ( _)>⌐■-■
> (⌐■_■)
> ...


Ha! Trust me, that is far behind figuring out Sam and Bobby. Was it a trick of light or my viewing on the iPad or did they actually show _something _when Crowley gave Bobby back is soul? I don't recall that happening before. Almost like a breeze of sorts. I can't explain it. Does that mean Bobby was actually without his soul for a year? What does that mean exactly as we know the same deals have been made before and people [Dean] didn't act that OOC during that year. Maybe I'm reading too much into the Bobby thing. Maybe Sam convinced him it was better for Dean. I can't imagine it. The entire universe knows what Sam means to Dean and how hard he had to be taking his brother being gone that entire time. I just cannot imagine anyone for any reason agreeing to that.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

robojerk said:


> I love that Kansas song now thanks to Supernatural.


I've always liked it but never a favorite. And never had any meaning for me before. Now it will forever exemplify Supernatural.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ah, the possibilities. So many possibilities!


But then why did someone here specifically say something was missing? That's why I jumped on his soul being gone. 
Okay must stop before I start tailspinning again.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> But then why did someone here specifically say something was missing? That's why I jumped on his soul being gone.
> Okay must stop before I start tailspinning again.


Do you remember the many conversations we've had concerning thinking you know something but knowing something doesn't mean you know what you think you know?

We're kinda in one of THOSE zones.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Do you remember the many conversations we've had concerning thinking you know something but knowing something doesn't mean you know what you think you know?
> 
> We're kinda in one of THOSE zones.


Ah rats. I wish I could just stop analyzing every detail but my OCD will not allow it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay well I may find out sooner rather than later. I'm about to watch the next and the synopsis looks good!
I really need this resolved so this train can get back on the correct track before I freak.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay well I may find out sooner rather than later. I'm about to watch the next and the synopsis looks good!
> I really need this resolved so this train can get back on the correct track before I freak.


I've lost track - which episode are you on now?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> I've lost track - which episode are you on now?


Just finished 06x06 where Dean thinks he's going to get the truth out of Sam because of the curse of Veritas. Now I'm even more confused than ever. Sam was able to lie? HOW? And I assume Dean at the end started wailing on him because of what Bobby said that maybe this was just Sam and he stopped caring. Either Jared is too good of an actor or Sam is telling the truth because I believed it when he said he didn't understand what was going on. Maybe whatever it is has affected his memory too. They wiped his brain of [for a lack of better term and not trying to sound like TVD] humanity. Maybe that's why he's such a good hunter now. He isn't scared and he doesn't care. Or maybe that describes a lack of soul now that I'm typing it out.

Okay I'm just going to weeble on this fence between the two things. He's either souless Sam or part of Lucifer is still in him. Either way, this is not good. FIX HIM CAS!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

You have to admit, it's a shocker when Dean starts pummeling Sam.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Ha! Trust me, that is far behind figuring out Sam and Bobby. Was it a trick of light or my viewing on the iPad or did they actually show _something _when Crowley gave Bobby back is soul? I don't recall that happening before. Almost like a breeze of sorts. I can't explain it. Does that mean Bobby was actually without his soul for a year? What does that mean exactly as we know the same deals have been made before and people [Dean] didn't act that OOC during that year. Maybe I'm reading too much into the Bobby thing. Maybe Sam convinced him it was better for Dean. I can't imagine it. The entire universe knows what Sam means to Dean and how hard he had to be taking his brother being gone that entire time. I just cannot imagine anyone for any reason agreeing to that.


This is Weekend at Bobby's? My favorite quote in this episode was:

Bobby Singer: [On the phone with a hunter] Doesn't sound like our kind of thing. Better drop a dime to the FBI.
[Hangs up. His "FBI" phone rings. Bobby answers]
Bobby Singer: Willis, FBI.
[pause]
Bobby Singer: No, Garth, not me the FBI, the *real* FBI! How are you still alive?

Dean gets to meet Garth later... It's a fun time.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> You have to admit, it's a shocker when Dean starts pummeling Sam.


Honestly, the look on his face gave no indication that was about to happen. It just totally came out of left field. I almost thought he was going to just sigh and say something like "well then we'll figure it out" and then BAM. So yeah, that gave me a start, I think I even said "what the hell!"


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Vendikarr said:


> This is Weekend at Bobby's? My favorite quote in this episode was:
> 
> Bobby Singer: [On the phone with a hunter] Doesn't sound like our kind of thing. Better drop a dime to the FBI.
> [Hangs up. His "FBI" phone rings. Bobby answers]
> ...


Ha! Yes, that was quite funny! I also liked when he was yelling at the boys something like "I know you two have issue. God knows, I know!"


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so 7 episodes in. This synopsis better not by toying with me. I'm ready to be done with this nonsense!


> Castiel confirms what has happened to Sam, and the brothers go to Samuel for answers. He's busy leading a hunt against the Alpha Vampire, and the Winchesters insist on going. However, the hunt goes horribly awry, and Dean and Sam learn what Samuel is up to.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Well they wasted no time! Soulless Sam it is!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Well that episode was all kinds of informative. Finally. So my first theory was pretty darn close. I don't know if that makes me happy or not. Are we really going to spend the season with "RoboSam" searching for a way to get his soul from Crowley? So basically the boys are back but they aren't really back and might not be for some time. Ugh. I miss puppy eye Sammy.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Well that episode was all kinds of informative. Finally. So my first theory was pretty darn close. I don't know if that makes me happy or not. Are we really going to spend the season with "RoboSam" searching for a way to get his soul from Crowley? So basically the boys are back but they aren't really back and might not be for some time. Ugh. I miss puppy eye Sammy.


I didn't think the scene with his puppy eye collection was until much later in the season?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> I didn't think the scene with his puppy eye collection was until much later in the season?


I don't understand this post. There was no scene with puppy eyes. That's my point! I miss Sam with feelings! RoboSam is accurate. Or actually maybe it should be StepfordSam instead.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Well that episode was all kinds of informative. Finally. So my first theory was pretty darn close. I don't know if that makes me happy or not. Are we really going to spend the season with "RoboSam" searching for a way to get his soul from Crowley? So basically the boys are back but they aren't really back and might not be for some time. Ugh. I miss puppy eye Sammy.


Do not forsake the possibility that there is more going on here than you think...or that what is going on is not exactly what you think.

Of course, that should be a generic warning when dealing with this show!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Do not forsake the possibility that there is more going on here than you think...or that what is going on is not exactly what you think.
> 
> Of course, that should be a generic warning when dealing with this show!


You do realize you are the king of tailspin enabling here right?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> You do realize you are the king of tailspin enabling here right?


Hey, Mark Pellegrino can't have ALL the fun...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Hey, Mark Pellegrino can't have ALL the fun...


Ha!

Just finished 06x08. I am 100% over this crap now. That conversation at the end was just ugly. UGLY. I do not enjoy that kind of emotional trampoline fun time. That just made me sick for Dean. The look on his face when Sam said "I don't even really care about you.... except that I need your help". I'm just over. it. This is taking far too gd long to play out. We get it, he's a heartless prick because he has no soul. Can we go ahead and fix that now and give them something new to tackle. I'm seriously seriously losing patience. I WANT MY BROTHERS BACK!

Remember when I said I hated Mystery Spot because it was so damn good even though I hated every second of it? Well this I just am hating. :down:


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

[Crowley]
I'm sorry, but did you expect me just to _give_ Sam back his soul?
I'm a businessman and I have expenses, quotas, and profits to worry about.

I'M NOT RUNNING A BLOODY CHARITY WARD HERE!

[/Crowley]

Of course, the fact that this upsets you so much means the writers are enjoying torturing you.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> [Crowley]
> I'm sorry, but did you expect me just to give Sam back his soul?
> I'm a businessman and I have expenses, quotas, and profits to worry about.
> 
> ...


I get it. I do. But I think they are playing with fire. If I wasn't sure this ended soon I would bail. I would not go 22 episodes waiting. An entire season of this Sam with zero bonding moments with Dean? No pass. Others might not have even had my patience or the luxury of watching like I am with other people assuring them it ends soon. 
I just think it was a mistake to do this from the season opener after that finale and then drag it out like this. That's all.

I'm telling you right now they better give me the BEST brother moment of the series when this comes to a head. They better make the payoff worth this.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Ha!
> 
> Just finished 06x08. I am 100% over this crap now. That conversation at the end was just ugly. UGLY. I do not enjoy that kind of emotional trampoline fun time. That just made me sick for Dean. The look on his face when Sam said "I don't even really care about you.... except that I need your help". I'm just over. it. This is taking far too gd long to play out. We get it, he's a heartless prick because he has no soul. Can we go ahead and fix that now and give them something new to tackle. I'm seriously seriously losing patience. I WANT MY BROTHERS BACK!
> 
> Remember when I said I hated Mystery Spot because it was so damn good even though I hated every second of it? Well this I just am hating. :down:


So, the spoiler below hides an image from a few episodes away from where you are. The image is a plot spoiler, but I think you may need it if you are feeling this frustrated:



Spoiler


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> So, the spoiler below hides an image. The image is a plot spoiler for an upcoming episode, but I think you may need it, if you are feeling this frustrated:
> 
> * SPOILER *


Yes I did need that. Thank you!!!


----------



## Lillian Nyx (Jun 26, 2012)

photoshopgrl said:


> Yes I did need that. Thank you!!!


Christina wasn't the only one that needed that!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Well I just finished 06x12. I had to get to it. I just trudged through all the ones before 11. It was a chore, I'm not going to lie. I'm not sure the payoff was worth it but it was really nice to see Sam again. And the hug was great! And Cas is so naive for being an angel. So thank GOD my show is back. It only took half the season! I'll post more tomorrow. I'm dead.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

There's my Sam.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> If I wasn't sure this ended soon I would bail.


I don't believe you.
How many 'addicts' have you heard of that have the same sentiments, but fail to follow through?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

"I can quit Supernatural any time I want."-_Cristina_


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Hush it you two! Clearly we know I'm full of it. I am, after all, Supernatural's *****.  

I still hated 80% of the fist half of the season but I'm past it and things seem to be getting back on track. Just finished 06x13. Working from home today so about to watch one or two more before a conference call at 8am. 

I can already see that Sam is going to end up scratching that wall too much. I just hope when it comes down he's able to deal with it. This is going to be so much worse than Dean's ride in Hell. Wow. Would not have thought that possible. Yikes! 

And soulless Sam was pretty evil. Yikes again.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay watched 06x15 The French Mistake. Wow, talk about your meta! So much funny I don't even know where to start! This episode was just what this season needed!! No wonder it's a favorite. 

So many quotes!!!

Sam: For whatever reason, our life is a TV show.
Dean: Why?
Sam: I don't know.
Dean: No, seriously, why? Why would anybody want to watch our lives?
Sam: Well, I mean, according to the interview, not very many people do. Look, I'm not saying it makes sense. I'm just saying we.. we've landed in some dimension where you're Jensen Ackles, and I'm something called a "Jared Padalecki."
Dean: So what, now you're Polish?

Misha: You guys! You really punked me! I'm totally going to tweet this one. "Hola, Mishamigos. J-Squared got me good. Really starting to feel like one of the guys."

Dean: I want to go home. I feel like this whole place is bad touching me.

Dean: Oh, come one. Look at these male modeling sons of *****es. Nice blue steel, Sam.

Sam: So the character in the show, Bobby Singer...
Dean: What kind of a dbag names a character after himself?
Sam: Oh, that's not right.

Dean: Nice modest digs, Jay-Z.
Sam: Wow, I must be the star of this thing.

Kevin Parks: We&#8217;d have to blow off the scene where they sit on the Impala and talk about their feelings.
Bobby Singer: Ha, right. You answer the hate mail. 

And their attempt at acting the scene was GOLD! They are fantastic at acting badly!
Sam: If there&#8217;s a key, then there has to be a lock. And when we find the lock we can get the weapons and then we can have the weapons. And the lock, also, we&#8217;ll have the lock I imagine because we opened it and of course the initial key.
Dean: We need to get all three of that crap.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

billypritchard said:


> We finally started watching again! Of course, *you'll be past me in like two days*, but still. Just finished 6-17 and 6-18. I can say that those two feel very old school Supernatural, but I agree with you that the beginning of Six is rough.


Man, I'm good. You're very much going to pass me today!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

billypritchard said:


> Man, I'm good. You're very much going to pass me today!


I can't help it. I kept saying just get through Season 5 arc! Then it was just getting to the old Sam! Now I'm so close that I might as well just finish it while I can. Then I can sit around being mad that I have months in between finishing and the new season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, there's still Season 7...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay watched 06x15 The French Mistake. Wow, talk about your meta! So much funny I don't even know where to start! This episode was just what this season needed!! No wonder it's a favorite.


I found this page to have the most complete run-down of all the meta stuff and in-jokes that happened during the episode. I thought I caught much of it while watching the episode, but there's actually so much more.

As I mentioned upthread (but in a spoiler so you probably didn't read it), when Misha (playing Misha) tweeted during the episode, Misha (the real actor) actually tweeted those same tweets simultaneously to twitter, during the airing of the episode. So if you happened to be on twitter while watching the episode as it aired, and you were following Misha Collins, when Misha tweeted on screen the tweets actually showed up in your stream. Happened to me, and it made the episode for me.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> I found this page to have the most complete run-down of all the meta stuff and in-jokes that happened during the episode. I thought I caught much of it while watching the episode, but there's actually so much more.
> 
> As I mentioned upthread (but in a spoiler so you probably didn't read it), when Misha (playing Misha) tweeted during the episode, Misha (the real actor) actually tweeted those same tweets simultaneously to twitter, during the airing of the episode. So if you happened to be on twitter while watching the episode as it aired, and you were following Misha Collins, when Misha tweeted on screen the tweets actually showed up in your stream. Happened to me, and it made the episode for me.


That would have been awesome! Obviously I wasn't watching so I wasn't following him but I am now. I guess Jared is on Twitter too but not Jensen.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> I found this page to have the most complete run-down of all the meta stuff and in-jokes that happened during the episode. I thought I caught much of it while watching the episode, but there's actually so much more.


That page has a few more quotes I didn't add that I loved!

Dean: I said hey.
Balthazar: You did, twice. Good for you.

Dean: Oh, crap. I'm a painted whore.
and 
Dean: They put makeup on us. Those bastards!

Dean: Misha? Jensen? What's up with the names around here?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, there's still Season 7...


I meant finished through Season 7. I'll be done long before October even if I watch 1 a day and we all know that's not happening.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> I found this page to have the most complete run-down of all the meta stuff and in-jokes that happened during the episode. I thought I caught much of it while watching the episode, but there's actually so much more.


Interesting stuff.

I was amused that not only did they botch the meaning of "hanging a lampshade," but they accidentally posted it twice.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm also curious. Did the fans not like Lisa either? I know it got away from Dean hitting on women everywhere but I liked them. I didn't want him with her full time, obviously but when she said "Let's break the rules" and for him to come and call when he could, I thought that was awesome. I know Dean doesn't have the life that could ever make that work but I feel like we didn't even get any time for them to try. It could have been a cute role reversal if he had tried to make that work more and Sam maybe strayed a bit out of his norm and hit on women for a change (unlike Souless Sam though).... Maybe it's just me. 

Also I hated that they had him go there when he was vamping out and shove Ben and I thought it was really sad that Ben told him "You say family's so important, but what do you call people who care for you? Who love you even when you're a dick? You know you're walking out on your family, right?" That had to really hit home. It's not family that means everything to Dean, it's just Sam. Plain and simple. These two brothers cannot be without each other. And I'm fine with that, it's how things should be (on this show anyhow).


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

"The French Mistake" is such a classic episode. To me it completely made up for the first half of S6 (which I disliked as much as Cristina at the time).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> "The French Mistake" is such a classic episode. To me it completely made up for the first half of S6 (which I disliked as much as Cristina at the time).


She's lucky, though...she didn't have to wait months to see it all, without having us to reassure her that it gets its footing back.

Those were pretty grim days for Supernatural freaks!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Yeah, watching shows on a compressed schedule really smooths out some of the rough spots. The first time I rewatched _Buffy_ I was surprised at how relatively short some of the (very few) tedious plot lines really were, compared to when I first watched them. But when you watch it in real time on a normal broadcast network schedule with various repeats mixed in with new eps, 2-3 eps can take 6 weeks to air.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> The first time I rewatched _Buffy_ I was surprised at how relatively short some of the (very few) tedious plot lines really were, compared to when I first watched them.


Another problem with Buffy, I think, is that Whedon was too smart for his own good. I remember re-watching the Initiative season, and being surprised at how good it was knowing what was going on. Sometimes, he had a habit of burying the main story for the season until halfway through, and I think that made it look a lot more aimless the first time through than perhaps he intended. But when you see (and recognize) the seeds of what's coming, it's a lot more enjoyable.

Here, of course, there's the opposite problem...no seeds at all, since the earlier material was intended to be the LAST material. Shows that come back from their series finalés always have that problem, and rarely survive it (Miami Vice and Magnum PI were two classic examples). Supernatural, at least, DID survive, and even eventually thrived.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> That page has a few more quotes I didn't add that I loved!
> 
> Dean: I said hey.
> Balthazar: You did, twice. Good for you.
> ...


Dean: Dude, we're not even in America!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Ugh Buffy talk in my thread again. 



DreadPirateRob said:


> "The French Mistake" is such a classic episode. To me it completely made up for the first half of S6 (which I disliked as much as Cristina at the time).


It certainly did help. The show was already on its way back to what I felt was so great and this was like a cherry on top for me. I'm happy again. I'm sure that'll change because they obviously like to put their fans through the emotional ringer on full cycle spin.. but for now, I'm good.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> She's lucky, though...she didn't have to wait months to see it all, without having us to reassure her that it gets its footing back.
> Those were pretty grim days for Supernatural freaks!


That's why I said if it had been a full season, even watching compressed I would have seriously been considering not watching. When I say I forced myself through those last couple of episodes, I mean it was a friggin chore to get through. Not knowing that about episode 11 was where it turned around... I just don't know. Then I look at the original air dates and realize that after I was seriously unhappy at the end of the first episode it was literally *11 weeks* until episode 11 aired. HOLY CRAPOLA. Can you even imagine having to listen to me during that entire time if I was freaking for just a few days now?? Trust me, you can't.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh and nobody answered my post about Lisa.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh and nobody answered my post about Lisa.


I don't think it's that people didn't like her per se, just that she didn't fit in the dynamic of the show. It was way too obvious that she and Dean couldn't last (although I'm not convinced the writers realized that at first, at least consciously). Once Sam & Dean were Sam & Dean again, there'd be no room for her.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Ugh Buffy talk in my thread again.


We all know it's the next show that you are watching after you finish this one.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think it's that people didn't like her per se, just that she didn't fit in the dynamic of the show. It was way too obvious that she and Dean couldn't last (although I'm not convinced the writers realized that at first, at least consciously). Once Sam & Dean were Sam & Dean again, there'd be no room for her.


I know it would never work but I just didn't like how it was written. I thought it could have been better and instead of so many episodes of souless Sam, I'd have taken them at least attempting to give her and Dean a shot. I guess I'd have just taken ANY storyline over souless Sam.



DreadPirateRob said:


> We all know it's the next show that you are watching after you finish this one.


That will never happen.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't know why this made me laugh as hard as it did.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I know it would never work but I just didn't like how it was written. I thought it could have been better and instead of so many episodes of souless Sam, I'd have taken them at least attempting to give her and Dean a shot. I guess I'd have just taken ANY storyline over souless Sam.


I don't get the hate over soulless Sam. I think it would have been utter BS to pull him out of Hell all happy go lucky. The way I thought of the story line is what happens when you pull something through a cheese grater, something is always left behind which in this case was sam's soul. I wasn't in love with the story line, but I think I would have stopped watching over it(Now if it was the main season plot).


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Man oh man. Just watched 7x10.



photoshopgrl said:


> That will never happen.


Remember when you thought Supernatural was just some cheesy WB show?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> That will never happen.


Honestly, if you love _Supernatural_, you will *love* _Buffy_. I have no doubt about that, after following your running commentary in this thread.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> We all know it's the next show that you are watching after you finish this one.


It better be f'ing deadwood that all there is to it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

crowfan said:


> Remember when you thought Supernatural was just some cheesy WB show?





DreadPirateRob said:


> Honestly, if you love _Supernatural_, you will *love* _Buffy_. I have no doubt about that, after following your running commentary in this thread.


No I won't. I could never get past two of the leads being people I dislike immensely.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

zordude said:


> It better be f'ing deadwood that all there is to it.


It is. I will have to take a break before starting it though. This series isn't going to leave the forefront of my brain easily.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So from what I see, it does seem that the fangirls love Sam more than Dean. Must be the puppy thing.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> So from what I see, it does seem that the fangirls love Sam more than Dean. Must be the puppy thing.


My wife is definitely in the Dean camp.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

billypritchard said:


> My wife is definitely in the Dean camp.


I think character overall I'd have to say Dean just because he's someone that you would think they'd portray as an jackass yet he never is. Although I think each season I do go back and forth between who my favorite is. 
As far as the actors go, on a superficial level, I get the appeal of Jared and in certain shots I think "damn!" but overall he doesn't really do it for me. Jensen ... always does.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay almost caught up with work stuff so in a bit going to watch 06x16. Is it just me or does this synopsis sound eerily similar to X-Files episode 'Ice'. 


> Eve, the Mother of All, unleashes a new monster upon the world: a black worm-slug that can enter the brain and force people to kill. Sam and Dean join forces with Bobby and Rufus and track it to a cannery, only to discover that Gwen and Samuel are also there looking for the monster... and none of them know who the monster is inside.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay almost caught up with work stuff so in a bit going to watch 06x16. Is it just me or does this synopsis sound eerily similar to X-Files episode 'Ice'.





Spoiler



Oops.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Enrique said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oops.


I take that as a yes!


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I take that as a yes!


No, I Spoiled this episode for you in my rant on post 571 so the oops was for that. I deleted that part of it before I think you saw it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Enrique said:


> No, I Spoiled this episode for you in my rant on post 571 so the oops was for that. I deleted that part of it before I think you saw it.


I somehow totally missed that post!



Enrique said:


> I don't get the hate over soulless Sam.


I think I've been as clear as possible the reasons why I hated this. I get that they had to do something, and if this had to be their choice, it just went on far far FAR too long for me.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I somehow totally missed that post!
> 
> I think I've been as clear as possible the reasons why I hated this. I get that they had to do something, and if this had to be their choice, it just went on far far FAR too long for me.


I get that, but I think sometimes it just gets more hate of it's share then needed. I get that the show is about the bond between the two of them and when that's broken then what show are you watching. I just don't think it was as bad and strung out as made out, but now it's over and we can get back to the real fun.:up:


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Enrique said:


> I get that, but I think sometimes it just gets more hate of it's share then needed. I get that the show is about the bond between the two of them and when that's broken then what show are you watching. I just don't think it was as bad and strung out as made out, but now it's over and we can get back to the real fun.:up:


Okay but I have to ask how you think half the season isn't too long??

Watching Ice .... err I mean And Then There Were None now.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I really liked this one. Sad for Rufus but finally got gramps out of the way. Loved that the second Dean saw him he goes right for him saying "welcome to next time" pointing his gun at him. Dean is so awesome. I wish he had been the one to kill him though. And how true and wise was this line from Dean comforting Sam about it "Just because you're blood doesn't make you family. You got to earn that."

And Hahaha

Dean: I'm not in the mood. I just had a 12" herpes crawl out of my ear.
Sam: What?
Dean: You heard me.

Followed by

Dean: Hey there, you little herpes.
Sam: Why do you keep talking about herpes?
Dean: What? I don't. Shut up. Shut up!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh my god. I just literally spit my tea all over my clean throw on my chaise
. 
Balthazar: Sorry, you have me confused with the other angel. You know, the one in the dirty trench coat who's in love with you. _I_ don't care.

It was the delivery as much as the line. Sebastian Roche and his smarmy accented angel self.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Well, you are officially caught up with me, so I must respectfully withdraw from this thread, lest I get spoiled. I'll probably go back and read it in about six months when I finish season 7. Keep it real!


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Your quickly approaching 06x20, which contains one of my all time favorite Supernatural quotes.

Get your ears ready for



Spoiler



Denin Wrapped Nightmares


----------



## Lillian Nyx (Jun 26, 2012)

I had a lot of trouble getting through the first half of the season as well. But after a few months I went back and rewatched season six, and it was a lot better because I knew where it was heading, and I could catch a lot more of set-ups. Not my favorite storyline, and I hated the lispy-voiced actress playing Eve, but better than the first time through.


----------



## Lillian Nyx (Jun 26, 2012)

photoshopgrl said:


> I think character overall I'd have to say Dean just because he's someone that you would think they'd portray as an jackass yet he never is. Although I think each season I do go back and forth between who my favorite is.
> As far as the actors go, on a superficial level, I get the appeal of Jared and in certain shots I think "damn!" but overall he doesn't really do it for me. Jensen ... always does.


Not really spoilery - episode 6x18 has some serious eye-candy.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Lillian Nyx said:


> I had a lot of trouble getting through the first half of the season as well. But after a few months I went back and rewatched season six, and it was a lot better because I knew where it was heading, and I could catch a lot more of set-ups. Not my favorite storyline, and I hated the lispy-voiced actress playing Eve, but better than the first time through.


I can see that although if I rewatch any it would probably be the end of Season 2 through end of Season 5 but we'll see how I feel when I'm all finished. 
Watching 06x18 the western episode. Trying to slow down a bit now that I'm not in panic mode.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Lillian Nyx said:


> Not really spoilery - episode 6x18 has some serious eye-candy.


Well. Not sure I'm a fan of the ending but I'll hand wave it since the episode overall was pretty good. Who'd a thought Jensen would not only pull off the western gear but look really that hot in a cowboy hat. I'm usually not a fan of the look. Not sure why I'm surprised though heh. 
Two things that made me laugh

Dean: You know what this means?
Bobby Singer: Yeah, I didn't get a soulenscopy for nothing.

Dean: I'm Marshall Eastwood. Clint Eastwood. This here's Walker. He's a TexasRanger.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh crap how could I have forgotten the line that cracked me up most?!

Dean: Candygram for Mongo! 
Hahaha!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Just finished 06x19. Now that's what I'm talking about! This show is 100% back to original fantabulous Supernatural! Another quotable episode too!

Bobby: I'm thinking maybe it's time you made a call.
Dean: Why's it always got to be me that makes the call, huh? it's not like Cass lives in my ass. The dude's busy. 
Dean: Cass, get out of my ass!
Cas: I was never in your...<looks around> HAHA

This entire exchange had me in stitches!! 
Cas: I'll search the town. Give me a minute. 
Dean: Cass, we can still see you.
Cas: Yeah, I'm still here.
Dean: Okay, well, you don't have to wait on us.
Dean: Well, now it just looks like you're pooping.
Cas: I'm powerless.
Dean: You're joking.
Cas: Something in this town is, uh.. it's affecting me. I assume it's Eve.
Dean: So, wait. Mom's making you limp?
Cas: Figuratively, yes.
Dean: How?
Cas: I don't know, but she is.
Dean: Oh, well, that's great, cuz without your power, you're basically a baby in a trench coat. 
Sam: I think you hurt his feelings.

followed shortly after with:
Cas: I'm fairly unpracticed with firearms.
Dean: You know who whines? Babies.

Dean: The question is why? What does she want with a... what do you call these?
Bobby: Well, congrats, you discovered it, you get to name it.
Dean: "Jefferson Starships." Huh? Because they're horrible, and hard to kill.
And they did indeed refer to them as Starships the rest of the episode. HA!

So that brings me back to the actual episode. WTF is going on here? I thought they burned Crowley's bones? I assume now that was some kind of parlor trick between Cas and him. But why the F would Cas be working with him? Is the civil war in Heaven going so badly that he's enlisted the help of Hell? Doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose of winning upstairs?? I'm confused. I do not want them to turn Cas into a bad guy. He's way too awesome as he is.

So that was it for the entire Eve plot? Huh. I somehow thought she was going to be a bigger story than that. I'm not sure what to make of that just yet. 3 episodes left and now I can only guess that instead of it being about Eve and Purgatory that it's about Cas and Crowley and why they are working together. The plot thickens!

No brother bickering or any kind of issues on that front at all. This was my kind of episode! We are on a huge upward swing. Three left until the end of the season.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


>


I'm shocked at how many sites there are just dedicated to making these little gifs. TONS of them!

Also found this quote and I see I am far from alone on this thought. So this is why they are so stingy with the hugs. 


> The fans are very sensitive. They have a very barometric relationship to the relationship the boys have, so every time they hug, its an amazing thing. Every time theyve been apart for awhile and then they come back, we all feel great. Ben Edlund


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Vendikarr said:


> Your quickly approaching 06x20, which contains one of my all time favorite Supernatural quotes.
> 
> Get your ears ready for
> 
> * SPOILER *


Haha!

Cas: Don't worry about them.
Crowley: Don't worry about... what, like Lucifer didn't worry? Or Michael, or Lilith, or Alistair, or Azazel didn't worry? Am I the only game piece on the board who doesn't underestimate those denim-wrapped nightmares?!?

Wow! Big time revelation! Cas once again is the Hell resserecter. Why didn't he tell them fom the start? Now they think he brought Sam back with no soul on purpose! Cas isn't a bad guy but Dean is right, he's made the wrong choices. How does one live as long as Cas without knowing making deals with Demons is always always the wrong move? I kept wanting him to at least tap Dean on the forehead and show him what we were seeing so he could understand better and try to help him out of this mess. Now I'm fearing the worst for this friendship come finale time.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Haha!
> 
> Cas: Don't worry about them.
> Crowley: Don't worry about... what, like Lucifer didn't worry? Or Michael, or Lilith, or Alistair, or Azazel didn't worry? Am I the only game piece on the board who doesn't underestimate those denim-wrapped nightmares?!?
> ...


Look at it this way

Unless you were an archangel, your job was to follow orders. Castiel was just a regular angel who was part of the charge into hell and freed Dean. Early Cas was like this. His exposure to the Winchesters and friendship with Dean taught him how to make his own choices. But given that his role models in making choice were Sam and Dean, you have to know he was gonna screw it up from time to time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Or look at it this way (in addition to that other way): When you create beings whose only purpose is to obey your orders, and you stop giving orders, how is that gonna end well?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Vendikarr said:


> Look at it this way
> 
> Unless you were an archangel, your job was to follow orders. Castiel was just a regular angel who was part of the charge into hell and freed Dean. Early Cas was like this. His exposure to the Winchesters and friendship with Dean taught him how to make his own choices. But given that his role models in making choice were Sam and Dean, you have to know he was gonna screw it up from time to time.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or look at it this way (in addition to that other way): When you create beings whose only purpose is to obey your orders, and you stop giving orders, how is that gonna end well?


Yeah I totally get both of these thoughts. Also add in his relationship with "flawed" humans and yeah.

I'm going to a cookout with family today so I left the final 2 for later tonight just in case there's the usual build up and cliff hanger. Have a great holiday all!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay. Wow. Right to the temple once again. Just finished the final 2 episodes of Season 6. Did not see that coming, although maybe I should have. 

Is it just me that thinks Dean was an ass for not trusting in Cas more?? He practically begged him. Dean assumes he knows what's better for the universe than an angel? I kept yelling at Cas to give him more information! Maybe a touch to the forehead so he could better understand just why he felt it necessary to team up with Crowley. This right here broke my heart:

Cas: I thought you said we were like family? Well I think that too. Shouldn't trust run both ways?
Dean: Cas, I just can't...
Cas: Dean, I do everything that you ask. I always come when you call. And I am your friend. Still, despite your lack of faith in me and now your threats, I just saved you yet again. Has anyone other than your closest kin ever done more for you? All I ask is this one thing.
Dean: Trust your plan to pop Purgatory?
Cas: I've earned that, Dean. I came to tell you that I will find Lisa and Ben and I will bring them back. Stand behind me the one time I ask.

I was yelling at Dean to say yes, he would stand behind him even if he didn't not agree with his plan and beg him to look for another in the meantime. I mean, come on!! 

And even after Dean tells him to kiss his ass, he STILL shows up at the hospital, saves Lisa's life and wipes their memory FOR DEAN. Just like last season when he kicked the crap out of Dean saying he's done everything for him. He truly has. Now we find out that he's the one that pulled them both from Hell. I mean, WTF more can you ask of him??

The look on Cas' face was clear how hurt he was. Then you top that off with Balthazar betraying him and him saying "First Sam and Dean and now this. I'm doing my best in impossible circumstances. My friends, they abandoned me, plot against me.. it's difficult to understand." right before killing him. So that right there shows his feeling toward Dean. He killed Balthazar for one betrayal yet he's continuing to save Dean and Sam. Well until the end of the episode, that is. 

I dunno. I know he was heading down a bad path with it all but like he said he had no other choices. God has left the building. If he doesn't do whatever it takes to stop Rafael from winning (a fight he knows he cannot win fair and square) then everything that happened in Season 5 will have been for nothing. I totally get where he's coming from. 

My only problem with Cas is him messing with Sam. I'm not sure he can redeem himself after that. Everyone knows you don't mess with Sammy. Dean will never forgive that and next season if there are other consequences to that wall being taken down (and let's face it, we know there has to be more than we have seen), Dean is going to wig the F out. I think they made a bad move on that. I was all aboard Team Cas until that moment. 

What a great ending to the season though. I am totally excited to start Season 7 in a few minutes and see how this plays out on all fronts.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, just WOW! I take four or so days off, and there are PAGES in this thread to catch up on. Going back a few pages, yes, you were correct about the last seal to open Lucifer's cage. I was REALLY impressed thatyou had correctly guessed that. And again, I was impressed that you deduced that Sam was soulless. Maybe there is something to watching them in a compressed fashion, rather then one a week as they are broadcast.

I actually think that there is a good chance that there are more posts in this thread than in the original threads of the show.

A while back I worked on a fake spoiler for you coming up with something so outrageous that it was obviously false. I couldn't think of anything, because they have done so much stuff that is so over the top, and THEY GET AWAY WITH IT! Yeah, they both die, goto heaven, and have to break out to return to the earth. Yeah, the release the devil, but they recage him before he can completely unleash the apocalypse. Yeah, they defeat three of the four horsemen of the apocalypse, and the forth one just surrenders (his ring) to them. All outrageous, and it happened in the show WITHOUT it jumping the shark. No other show has gotten away with this much and kept it together!

Your posts have been extremely entertaining, and have reminded me again just how good this show has been. There is a purpose, even to the stuff I didn't like.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> Wow, just WOW! I take four or so days off, and there are PAGES in this thread to catch up on. Going back a few pages, yes, you were correct about the last seal to open Lucifer's cage. I was REALLY impressed thatyou had correctly guessed that. And again, I was impressed that you deduced that Sam was soulless. Maybe there is something to watching them in a compressed fashion, rather then one a week as they are broadcast.
> 
> I actually think that there is a good chance that there are more posts in this thread than in the original threads of the show.
> 
> ...


Feel free to be impressed I figured out the last seal. I was uber impressed with myself. I think I pulled something patting myself on the back. 
However, the souless Sam thing, I only guessed based on responses here about something was missing right after watching episode 3 centering around souls. I think had nobody said anything, I might have just came to the conclusion that he still had Lucifer inside him and even after that I waffled a bit on that theory.

Even now, watching Episode 1 of Season 7. They bound Death in an effort to kill Cas aka new God. So yeah, pretty much no storyline is out of the question with this show.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

And WTF with this info on my TVRage synopsis for 07x01:


> As of this episode, Misha Collins is no longer listed as a series regular.


I am not pleased.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> And WTF with this info on my TVRage synopsis for 07x01:
> 
> I am not pleased.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Feel free to be impressed I figured out the last seal. I was uber impressed with myself. I think I pulled something patting myself on the back.
> However, the souless Sam thing, I only guessed based on responses here about something was missing right after watching episode 3 centering around souls. I think had nobody said anything, I might have just came to the conclusion that he still had Lucifer inside him and even after that I waffled a bit on that theory.
> 
> Even now, watching Episode 1 of Season 7. They bound Death in an effort to kill Cas aka new God. So yeah, pretty much no storyline is out of the question with this show.


Yup, that was one I mentioned (spoilerized). What other show could have the main characters attempt to kill God, without people screaming JUMP THE SHARK TIME, but somehow or other, they manage to pull it off. I wouldn't have guessed it was possible, but they have done it.

My, we have come along way from the yellow-eyed demon being the big bad, haven't we?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm curious to read what you guys thought about the Dean/Cas rant I posted. I'm also curious what the main audience thought at the time. Do we automatically always side with Dean/Sam on everything?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

steve614 said:


>


I trust them, I really do. Doesn't mean I have to like it when I see things like this and that Bobby Singer dies apparently in Season 7. I would assume they both have to be back, right?? I think it would be a huge mistake not to. They have both, IMO, become an integral part of the show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I trust them, I really do. Doesn't mean I have to like it when I see things like this and that Bobby Singer dies apparently in Season 7. I would assume they both have to be back, right?? I think it would be a huge mistake not to. They have both, IMO, become an integral part of the show.


Ah, Bobby Singer... [chews own tongue off]


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Tee hee.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay stop messing with me and reply to my Cas/Dean post, damn you!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> My, we have come along way from the yellow-eyed demon being the big bad, haven't we?


I really thought he would be the series bad guy and end up being the devil. Hee! You all must have had fun watching me spin my wheels.... not that I'm done doing that. I have the entire Season 7 to watch now. I did watch Episode 1 and I'm going to attempt to sneak in Episode 2 here at work.

Speaking of episode 1, am I the only person that was yelling "HYPOCRITES!" at my TV when they called on Crowley to conspire against Cas? Oh so _they _can work with him but if Cas does, they turn their back on him. pfffft :down: Was not happy about that at all.

Couple of things that made me laugh on this episode though. Dean asking the guard if he had any Grey Poupon. HA!

Bobby: I got all kinds of feelers out. So far, diddly.
Dean: And what exactly are you looking for?
Bobby: Exactly. What? Miracles, mass visions, *trenchcoat on a tortilla*, I don't know what I'm looking for.

Dean: Death is our *****. We ain't going to die even if God pulls the trigger.
Death: Annoying little protozoa, aren't they?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I haven't enjoyed Death so much since Sandman.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I haven't enjoyed Death so much since Sandman.


He's pretty cool, that's for sure. I liked his btw, great pickle chips comment on the way out too. Ha!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Well never doing that again. CW's iPad app is HORRID! The commercials are in all the wrong places and I think it skipped ahead a few seconds a couple of times because I didn't know what was going on when it came back on. BS! So I'm going to watch again when I get home. Bottom line is Bobby is missing? House torched? NOOOOO!!!!! 

Sam is messed up! At least he realizes now that Lucifer isn't real. That was starting to freak me out that he couldn't tell which was true. This isn't going to go away anytime soon is it? Damnit Cas! 

So is Cas gone? For good?? Is that why he's not listed as main cast?? ARGH! I'm going to be one unhappy girl if he is. I'm tempted to google if he's in Season 8 but I'm afraid to spoil myself on something for Season 7 so I won't. But prepare to deal with my rantings if he's gone.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> The look on Cas' face


I haven't been able to thoroughly follow this thread, so maybe this is a smeek, but I enjoyed what you wrote about Cas here. I was only a fair weather fan of the series, but I thought the Cas character added immensely. I wanted Bobby to be that kind of character, because I kinda know Jim Beaver and admire him greatly, but they nailed it with Cas.

Have you seen the "TV series universe" episode yet? Not great, but some Cas bits there were priceless!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm curious to read what you guys thought about the Dean/Cas rant I posted. I'm also curious what the main audience thought at the time. Do we automatically always side with Dean/Sam on everything?


I'll take a crack at commenting.

If Supernatural were Facebook, the characters would all post "It's complicated" as far as their relationships go. But Supernatural is not Facebook. Rather, it is a grandfather clock. Each character is a gear in the clock. Each gear turns and does its own thing, and each gear also interacts with the other gears. At different points, the gears may match up in a way that seems inelegant or confusing or just plain wrong. But it is intentionally done, and it is all part of making sure that the grandfather clock functions as a whole. Certainly there are times when Dean seems in the wrong and Cas seems right. And other times when Cas seems wrong and Dean seems right. There are times when they treat each other well, and times when they treat each other poorly. Same thing, with Dean and Sam. It seems to me, though, that picking at particular exchanges is potentially as counter-productive as Sam picking at his wall. Sure, we may find things to rant about if we do. But really, there's so much more enjoyment to be had if you take a step back and admire the clock and the movement of the gears as a whole rather than focus in on the way the gears are arranged at any one particular point in time.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> I'll take a crack at commenting.
> 
> If Supernatural were Facebook, the characters would all post "It's complicated" as far as their relationships go. But Supernatural is not Facebook. Rather, it is a grandfather clock. Each character is a gear in the clock. Each gear turns and does its own thing, and each gear also interacts with the other gears. At different points, the gears may match up in a way that seems inelegant or confusing or just plain wrong. But it is intentionally done, and it is all part of making sure that the grandfather clock functions as a whole. Certainly there are times when Dean seems in the wrong and Cas seems right. And other times when Cas seems wrong and Dean seems right. There are times when they treat each other well, and times when they treat each other poorly. Same thing, with Dean and Sam. It seems to me, though, that picking at particular exchanges is potentially as counter-productive as Sam picking at his wall. Sure, we may find things to rant about if we do. But really, there's so much more enjoyment to be had if you take a step back and admire the clock and the movement of the gears as a whole rather than focus in on the way the gears are arranged at any one particular point in time.


Well your analogy was very eloquent but I hope you don't actually think I can sit back and just admire the series without nit picking each episode/interaction that happens. That's part of the fun of it!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So I'm rewatching 07x02 and I just realized that last season Mark Pellegrino wasn't given enough to do... or at least didn't get to utilize his awesomeness at being pure evil like I had anticipated when I learned he would play Lucifer. This episode he was pure gold taunting Sam. Although I feel really bad for Sam, I am enjoying Mark's performance.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> So I'm rewatching 07x02 and I just realized that last season Mark Pellegrino wasn't given enough to do... or at least didn't get to utilize his awesomeness at being pure evil like I had anticipated when I learned he would play Lucifer. This episode he was pure gold taunting Sam. Although I feel really bad for Sam, I am enjoying Mark's performance.


Yes, it was great seeing him on both this and LOST simultaneously. As much as I enjoy him on both Supernatural and LOST, he'll always be Paul (from Dexter) to me.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> Yes, it was great seeing him on both this and LOST simultaneously. As much as I enjoy him on both Supernatural and LOST, he'll always be Paul (from Dexter) to me.


I had to stop and think about who that was! I had totally forgotten him as Rita's ex. He's been a guest on a bunch of shows I watch. He's always such a great bad guy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The weird thing is, he played a flamboyantly gay lawyer on The Closer...and now he always looks gay to me!

Not that there's anything wrong with that, but...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay just watched 07x03. Dean, Dean, Dean. You know that is going to come back to bite you in the ass and cause a rift between you and Sam. Ugh. Not looking forward to that. Although I do agree with her having to die. There was no guarantee she wouldn't kill later. Just look at Lenore and her vamps. How many lives were lost by them after Sam & Dean let them go?? But Sammy is going to go off the rails when he finds this out none the less. 

And a heeled broken leg in under 4 weeks. Is that even possible?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Just finished 07x04. I need to get things done so that's going to be all for now. (plus I'm really trying to spread these out or I'll be rewatching the series before Oct).

This episode would not have been all that great if it hadn't followed The Girl Next Door. I'm so concerned always with the state of these brother's relationship that this episode truly had me holding my breath through a large part of it. I kept (as Dean would say) waiting on the shoe to drop. I actually had to pause to go to the episode page and see if Jewel Staite was listed in the credits. I know, I cheated! Whew. I know it's going to come back eventually but I was hoping not this soon!

And Dean's guilt is going to eat him alive. That's why he should have never done it. Haven't you learned your lesson yet, Dean? You always do things you _have _to know is going to cause you massive amounts of guilt and cause major issues with the person you care most about. Is it worth it?? Jeeesh.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

If I recall, The Girl Next Door (7x03) was a Jensen-directed episode. He did a good job, I thought. I remember being a bit disappointed, though, because I went into the episode knowing only the episode title and that "Amy Pond" was in it. Visions of a Doctor Who crossover danced through my head, but nope.

I wasn't a fan of 7x04.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> If I recall, The Girl Next Door (7x03) was a Jensen-directed episode. He did a good job, I thought. I remember being a bit disappointed, though, because I went into the episode knowing only the episode title and that "Amy Pond" was in it. Visions of a Doctor Who crossover danced through my head, but nope.
> 
> I wasn't a fan of 7x04.


Never watched Dr Who so I didn't get that. 
I thought 07x04 was an okay stand alone, they always have quite a few of them in between the season arc. 
I miss Cas already.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Never watched Doctor Who? Knowing your taste in other shows from your posts on TCF, I'm pretty confident you'd love it (at least beginning with the 2005 reboot). The stories are exciting and intelligently written, and there are strong season-long arcs with lots of twists and surprises along the way, with a deft mix of action, horror, and comedy, but when you get right down to it, it is all about the very deep and complex characters and their interactions and relationships and their love and loyalty and bond with each other. I know Deadwood is next on your list (it's next on my list too, as soon as I finish The Wire - I'm 5 episodes in to season 4 of 5), but you really should check out Doctor Who. No Buffy alum are in it. (Well, except for Giles, for one episode). At least do this: spend the hour it takes to watch the episode "Blink." It is a standalone and is available on Netflix streaming. Watch it and see what you think. It holds up to any episode of Supernatural (and feels quite similar to one, in some respects).


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> Never watched Doctor Who? Knowing your taste in other shows from your posts on TCF, I'm pretty confident you'd love it (at least beginning with the 2005 reboot). The stories are exciting and intelligently written, and there are strong season-long arcs with lots of twists and surprises along the way, with a deft mix of action, horror, and comedy, but when you get right down to it, it is all about the very deep and complex characters and their interactions and relationships. I know Deadwood is next on your list (it's next on my list too, as soon as I finish The Wire - I'm 5 episodes in to season 4 of 5), but you really should check out Doctor Who. No Buffy alum are in it. (Well, except for Giles, for one episode). At least do this: spend the hour it takes to watch the episode "Blink." It is a standalone and is available on Netflix streaming. Watch it and see what you think.


Okay I'll add it to the list.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm sure you have all seen this but just in case, I found it interesting. The quality sucks but it's Jared's original audition for the part of Sam.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

What?
You're not up to 7x13 already?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

JYoung said:


> What?
> You're not up to 7x13 already?


Cristina needs to wean herself and ease her way through Season 7.
Otherwise the result will be major withdrawal waiting until Season 8 starts (BTDT between S6 & S7).


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

steve614 said:


> Cristina needs to wean herself and ease her way through Season 7.
> Otherwise the result will be major withdrawal waiting until Season 8 starts (BTDT between S6 & S7).


This. I am dreading getting to the finale because they always have some crazy cliff hanger and then I'll have months to wait! I'll have to just start from the pilot again.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

And now that I'm really getting closer to being caught up, I am cautiously checking out more youtube stuff. I love this - it's 4 parts. (and somewhere in there a fan asks them about fanfic and says she doesn't mean the dirty kind and Jensen looks seriously irritated and says as far as he's concerned that doesn't exist!) I love how fun they are and seeing their chemistry off the show makes is clear how they are so great on it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so I watched 07x05 with the witches. So the boys end up allowing them to live. I get it because they didn't kill them with whatever instructions Bobby gave them. Then Don saves their lives from the Leviathan dude.......but still. I don't like that Dean kills Amy but let's 2 witches live. Isn't the same principle? Makes me all the more annoyed that he killed Amy behind Sam's back. I'm just waiting on it to come to light. 

So is that it for Sam's mental issues?? Just like that he's fine and back to normal? I really thought they'd stretch the seeing Lucifer thing out more. Huh. 

And the LOL for me was: 
"There were hearts in my cupcakes. Hearts in my cupcakes. That's never happened before, hearts in my cupcakes!"


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> So the boys end up allowing them to live. I get it because they didn't kill them with whatever instructions Bobby gave them.


It's been awhile since I watched that episode, but IIRC Sam and Dean were seriously outmatched when it came to the witch couple, and it was more that the witches allowed them to live than the other way around. Correct me if I'm wrong, like I said it's been awhile since I've seen the episode..


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay so I watched 07x05 with the witches. So the boys end up allowing them to live. I get it because they didn't kill them with whatever instructions Bobby gave them. Then Don saves their lives from the Leviathan dude.......but still. I don't like that Dean kills Amy but let's 2 witches live. Isn't the same principle? Makes me all the more annoyed that he killed Amy behind Sam's back. I'm just waiting on it to come to light.
> 
> So is that it for Sam's mental issues?? Just like that he's fine and back to normal? I really thought they'd stretch the seeing Lucifer thing out more. Huh.
> 
> ...


Heh. Heh. Heh. Heh. Heh. Heh. Heh. Heh. 


BTW, I'm about to dive into Game of Thrones this week.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Heh. Heh. Heh. Heh. Heh. Heh. Heh. Heh.
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm about to dive into Game of Thrones this week.


So, then it will be Cristina's turn to chuckle at you I suppose. GoT gives at least as many opportunities as Supernatural--if not more.

Just remember, turnabout is fair play!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

robojerk said:


> It's been awhile since I watched that episode, but IIRC Sam and Dean were seriously outmatched when it came to the witch couple, and it was more that the witches allowed them to live than the other way around. Correct me if I'm wrong, like I said it's been awhile since I've seen the episode..


When has that ever stopped them?? 



JYoung said:


> Heh. Heh. Heh. Heh. Heh. Heh. Heh. Heh.
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm about to dive into Game of Thrones this week.


You and your heh heh heh's. 

You haven't watched any GoT yet?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Hahaha! I'm sorry but this made me almost spit tea.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

And it drops!! Watching 07x06 and the Dean Laviathan just told Sammy he killed Amy. I had to pause to say OH NO! 
More thoughts later.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay knew there would be brother issues over this. Been smooth sailing on that front too long now. Ugh. But how is it smart to continue to separate? Now how the F long is this gonna go on? Cripes. These writers just loooooooove to torture me. 
So is this Dick Roman the Laviathan leader? Is he one that was also in Cas? I know I know.... Cue another round of "heh heh heh"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think it's safe (i.e., not spoilery; remember what Death told them) to say that Cas had all of Leviathan (as well as all the other souls in Purgatory) inside him. When he put the souls back into Purgatory, Leviathan (plural) stayed behind, hence the reservoir explodey. Leviathan then spread, well, wherever the water supply took them. Dick is a part of what escaped via Cas.

What all that means, well, I guess we'll just have to wait and see, won't we, heh heh heh.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think it's safe (i.e., not spoilery; remember what Death told them) to say that Cas had all of Leviathan (as well as all the other souls in Purgatory) inside him. When he put the souls back into Purgatory, Leviathan (plural) stayed behind, hence the reservoir explodey. Leviathan then spread, well, wherever the water supply took them. Dick is a part of what escaped via Cas.
> 
> What all that means, well, I guess we'll just have to wait and see, won't we, heh heh heh.


I guess I didn't phrase that very well. I know all the Laviathan were in him. I just wasn't 100% sure that Dick Roman _was _a Laviathan.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

You're gonna pass me any minute now. My next ep is 7x13.

Brace yourself for 7x10.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

crowfan said:


> You're gonna pass me any minute now. My next ep is 7x13.
> 
> Brace yourself for 7x10.


I'm trying to take it slow. I just watched 07x07 and I'm gonna stop. Shocked they made up so fast! (but very very happy!!)
Dean was hilarious. From threatening the waiter guy if he gave him another affirmation to his "I can't believe he was boning her" crack.

Why brace myself?? Don't scare me!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Do prepare yourself for some Dick jokes.

Maybe they should have resisted, but was there any chance that they could?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Do prepare yourself for some Dick jokes.
> 
> Maybe they should have resisted, but was there any chance that they could?


Well knowing the character of Dean, there's no way he would be able to resist, so the writers are keeping true to his nature.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Why brace myself?? Don't scare me!


It's a powerful episode.

I've found season 7 so far to be pretty good. I especially liked the Buffy alum duking it out.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Oh and a word of advice: don't watch 7x9 unless you are going to have time to watch 7x10 right after it. 7x9 ends with a cliffhanger and you're going to want to watch 7x10 right after it. 

7x12 was great. :up:


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

crowfan said:


> Oh and a word of advice: don't watch 7x9 unless you are going to have time to watch 7x10 right after it. 7x9 ends with a cliffhanger and you're going to want to watch 7x10 right after it.


Good to know, I'll do that maybe tomorrow then.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

And there's the quote from Crowley. It was pretty easy to figure out witchery was involved with Sam being in love with Becky. Haha still it was a pretty fun episode. So not sure I should watch more since I'll want to watch 09 and 10 together. I'm so dreading getting caught up and it's very very difficult not to keep watching so I'm fighting myself on this. 

Good news is I got my BFF agreeing to watch the show. I sent her the Eye of the Tiger video and some panel Q&A vids where nothing revealed about the show. She thinks they seem really fun and the show sounds good so yay another viewer come Season 8 time.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay one thing that's bugging me now. If the brothers are thought to be dead again, why are they still driving random cars instead of the Impala?? Why isn't Dean *****ing about it every time they get into said other random car?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay one thing that's bugging me now. If the brothers are thought to be dead again, why are they still driving random cars instead of the Impala?? Why isn't Dean *****ing about it every time they get into said other random car?


Human law enforcement thinks their dead, the Leviathan know better and are looking for the impala.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

robojerk said:


> Human law enforcement thinks their dead, the Leviathan know better and are looking for the impala.


Okay that makes sense then. I miss it already though. Boo.

And from my friend just now: 
Julie
Happy to report almost done watching the pilot as we speak. Not sounding any alarms or anything but I do believe I'm already hooked.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

robojerk said:


> Human law enforcement thinks *their* dead, the Leviathan know better and are looking for the impala.


They're.
I'm sure some of you were going crazy.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

robojerk said:


> They're.
> I'm sure some of you were going crazy.


I wasn't going to say it.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

This thread would have 10 posts if some ugly dude started it.  Just sayin'!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

This is the Internet! Maybe she IS some ugly dude!


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay that makes sense then. I miss it already though. Boo.


It bothered me too. The Impala is part of the family.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Vendikarr said:


> It bothered me too. The Impala is part of the family.


Especially with the way they made the car to be a big deal to help Sam to momentarily gain control while possessed by Lucifer and throw himself/Lucifer and Michael/Adam into the cage. It felt really important.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

robojerk said:


> Especially with the way they made the car to be a big deal to help Sam to momentarily gain control while possessed by Lucifer and throw himself/Lucifer and Michael/Adam into the cage. It felt really important.


Along with the entire voice over from Chuck talking about it being the most important car in the world.

Does this mean it's gone all season? Say it ain't so!!!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Just kidding......


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Ha! Wouldn't matter, Dean would totally rebuild that!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

My favorite SPN moment of the series.










But I must say, Dean lip syncing Air Supply is really up there. Between his face expressions and Sam's, that was hi-larious!!!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I (missed/miss) the Impala, too.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> You haven't watched any GoT yet?


No, I don't get HBO anymore.

I will peruse your thread in a bit but I did watch the first two episodes last night.

Wasn't quite seeing the appeal until the last couple of minutes of the first episode.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DAMN YOU Supernatural! Don't you get tired of making people cry??? Gah! RIP Bobby. I'm so not happy. First Cas and now Bobby. This season is pissing me off killing all my characters!!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

JYoung said:


> No, I don't get HBO anymore.
> 
> I will peruse your thread in a bit but I did watch the first two episodes last night.
> 
> Wasn't quite seeing the appeal until the last couple of minutes of the first episode.


Heh heh heh heh  

Seriously, it does take a bit of staking out positions and relationships before they can start moving. But they do definitely move.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> DAMN YOU Supernatural! Don't you get tired of making people cry??? Gah! RIP Bobby. I'm so not happy.


Heh heh heh.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Heh heh heh.


And Damn you too!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Watched through 07x12. Seems like 11 and 12 were pretty much filler. Not bad episodes. I kind of liked the girl in 11. Cute and tough. Dean is surprisingly good with kids I've noticed. Even when he's trying his best not to be. And Jody was back for the 1944 episode. That was kind of cool. I was wondering how Dean was going to leave a note for Sam that nobody else would find in that house. Clever. I liked it. And umm on a more superficial note.... Dean in 40s dress complete with fedora _and _a tommy gun? ....... words fail.



Spoiler


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> DAMN YOU Supernatural! Don't you get tired of making people cry??? Gah! RIP Bobby. I'm so not happy. First Cas and now Bobby. This season is pissing me off killing all my characters!!


Balls!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> DAMN YOU Supernatural! Don't you get tired of making people cry??? Gah! RIP Bobby. I'm so not happy. First Cas and now Bobby. This season is pissing me off killing all my characters!!





JYoung said:


> Balls!


Idgits!

phox


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

phox_mulder said:


> Idgits!


That's spelled "idjit," you...er...


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Watched through 07x12. Seems like 11 and 12 were pretty much filler. Not bad episodes. I kind of liked the girl in 11. Cute and tough. Dean is surprisingly good with kids I've noticed. Even when he's trying his best not to be. And Jody was back for the 1944 episode. That was kind of cool. I was wondering how Dean was going to leave a note for Sam that nobody else would find in that house. Clever. I liked it. And umm on a more superficial note.... Dean in 40s dress complete with fedora _and _a tommy gun? ....... words fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I always wondered if Ness's helper lady was related to Bobby. She just had that same personality, and her use of Bobby's favorite word. He had to get it from somewhere.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Vendikarr said:


> I always wondered if Ness's helper lady was related to Bobby. She just had that same personality, and her use of Bobby's favorite word. He had to get it from somewhere.


I just took that as it was one of those words used in that era. Bobby's old school. But I suppose you could be on to something. That kiss she planted on Dean was hilarious too.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Haha!! My friend watched the first 8 episodes yesterday. She's hooked!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so I watched 07x13 and 07x14. Wow. For stand alone episodes they sure both packed a punch. Dean fathers a monster and then what a great moment when Sam confronts him about not being able to kill her after the whole Amy thing. And the casting on the teenage Emma was amazing. She looked exactly like what you would expect a kid from Sara Canning to look like. Creepy!

And all I have to say about the other is this Sam with glitter clown remains giving Dean a giant slinky was weirdly sweet. Dean genuinely laughing for once was nice too. Oh and this:



Spoiler














I had to pause I was laughing so hard. 
:up:


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So I saw some on set photos from them filming the new season. They really just don't want Sam to be attractive at all, do they? That hair is horrid and sloppy looking. 


Spoiler


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So all my SPN people have abandoned my thread.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> So all my SPN people have abandoned my thread.


You shouldn't have spread that butterface rumor. 

I think people just weren't that excited about this season.

I'm just glad that we'll have weekly threads when the show comes back


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Well I'm not _not _excited about the season but they are pissing me off killing all my characters. Frank is okay but a Bobby Singer he is not! I'm going to try to get to 07x15 tonight. I'm catching up on all the side work I put off while I was in a Supernatural trance!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> So all my SPN people have abandoned my thread.


I'm still here! And I liked S7 better than S6. Just staying quiet so as to avoid spoiling what's yet to come.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> So all my SPN people have abandoned my thread.


Nope, I'm just sitting here biting my tongue.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay I have time to watch now. Synopsis is puzzling for 07x15 though. 


> Sam and Dean return to the town where they tortured a demon for information four years earlier and then exorcised it. Now the demon is apparently back and taking up its old trade: killing woman. Meanwhile, Sam tries to cope with his visions of Lucifer.


Umm what? So all of a sudden after all these episodes/all this time, he's having issues dealing with Lucifer in his brain again? I don't get it. Guess I'll be watching and find out. I hope it doesn't come out of thin air after he's been so good at coping.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> So all my SPN people have abandoned my thread.


Still here, but havn't much to say. Your comments are still very entertaining. As others have said, and is now very apparent to you, the last two seasons were a bit of a letdown compared to the ones before them. Oddly enough, they are really good, but fall short of rivetingly outstanding. I was very unhappy when they allowed Bobby to get shot, and the change of cars was another loss of a character, AND what has happened to Cas? There are answers though still coming up.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> Still here, but havn't much to say. Your comments are still very entertaining. As others have said, and is now very apparent to you, the last two seasons were a bit of a letdown compared to the ones before them. Oddly enough, they are really good, but fall short of rivetingly outstanding. I was very unhappy when they allowed Bobby to get shot, and the change of cars was another loss of a character, AND what has happened to Cas? There are answers though still coming up.


Yes. That's it in a nutshell. 3 main, very important characters gone. Not to mention the near lack of demons this season. It just feels empty-ish. I still love it but it's certainly not quite as great. Oddly enough, my love of Dean and Sam has not even slightly diminished though.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay watched 15 & 16 last night. I guess I see what they did with Lucifer. He was always there but they just didn't focus on it because Sam was doing his little hand thing. (which is funny if you think about that... how often they get the crap kicked out of them but never have marks/scars days later yet Sam still has that on his hand after how long? ) Episode 15 was a good example of what a demon possession can do to a person. Oh and not to pick because I did like the episode okay but really, Supernatural? You think that hair on Sam from supposedly 4 years ago was even remotely accurate? 

Episode 16 was good as well. I'm just not all that impressed with the Laviathans. They are supposedly the baddest creatures ever yet they are just kind of blah for me. I did like George though. I don't suppose they allowed him to live, but they should have let him eat that ***** first. I was seriously scared for Sam for a minute when he was driving and almost fell asleep! Yikes!

And RIP Frank. Didn't love him but it's just another character death!

I made the mistake of reading the synopsis for 17 before I went to bed and now I'm both disappointed the surprise is ruined and so happy I could cry at the same time! 



Spoiler












When Sam's worsening mental condition puts him into a psych hospital, Dean goes looking or a healer and finds one man seemingly blessed of God: a man who bears a striking resemblance to Castiel.

CAS IS BACK!!!! Did not see that coming!!! YAY!
Now if we can just have Cas fix Sam and go retrieve Bobby as well, I'll be all set.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I made the mistake of reading the synopsis for 17 before I went to bed and now I'm both disappointed the surprise is ruined and so happy I could cry at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the next roller coaster ride begins!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

steve614 said:


> And the next roller coaster ride begins!


Ha! That shouldn't make me happy but at least it's not boring!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay WHAT?!?!? 

Did you all know this? How did I miss this?? 


> At what point did you know where your character was going?
> 
> COLLINS: At the very beginning of Season 6, they gave me a pretty good indication of the arc of the character, but I didnt know that I was going God, at that point. They actually originally planned to make Castiel God at the end of Season 5. Thats a little tidbit for you. But instead,
> *Chuck was God.*


From this interview:
http://collider.com/misha-collins-supernatural-interview/116473/


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

It was right in that last episode with Chuck. One of my favorite reveals.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

IndyJones1023 said:


> It was right in that last episode with Chuck. One of my favorite reveals.


I'm going to rewatch the second I get home. I assume I missed something in the voice over he was doing??


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I don't remember the details anymore.  Maybe I should have been rewatching with you.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm going to rewatch the second I get home. I assume I missed something in the voice over he was doing??


In the voiceover at the end of the episode, Chuck just fades away. This led most people to believe he was God. It's good to see it in writing.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Vendikarr said:


> In the voiceover at the end of the episode, Chuck just fades away. This led most people to believe he was God. It's good to see it in writing.


I think there might have been some discussion back and forth here on the episode thread about whether the scene meant he was God or not. I agree, it is good to see confirmation.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Talking about Chuck...

Cas told the boys that Chuck's books would become the gospel of Winchester. I have always wondered how they make the transition from cheesy fiction to religious lore. The end of the world went without notice, so who would ever believe it.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

The actor who plays Chuck has become one of those actors I see everywhere but can never place where I know them from. Most recently, I saw him while watching an old episode of Alias. (He played a fellow agent who met Sydney in a bar in Shanghai. He started out in a suit and tie but she took him into a bathroom and quickly disguised him as a goth, including stapling an earring onto his ear). It wasn't until days later that I realized who had played the part.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

That's weird to me, because I always recognize actors in other roles.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Vendikarr said:


> In the voiceover at the end of the episode, Chuck just fades away. This led most people to believe he was God. It's good to see it in writing.





danterner said:


> I think there might have been some discussion back and forth here on the episode thread about whether the scene meant he was God or not. I agree, it is good to see confirmation.


Okay so maybe I didn't miss anything then. I know his voiceover just kind of faded but I just took that to be the end of the story as far as Chuck the profit knew (and because the original 5 season arc had concluded). In the crazy wedding episode, he was mentioned but only because he dumped crazy superfan99 girl. I have wondered why he hasn't been brought back since Season 5 though.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so I'm a dork. I just ordered this shirt. 
http://www.riptapparel.com/graveyard/hunters-choice-salt/

and there are many I want on this site!! 
http://www.redbubble.com/explore/supernatural


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay so maybe I didn't miss anything then. I know his voiceover just kind of faded but I just took that to be the end of the story as far as Chuck the profit knew (and because the original 5 season arc had concluded). In the crazy wedding episode, he was mentioned but only because he dumped crazy superfan99 girl. I have wondered why he hasn't been brought back since Season 5 though.


It wasn't that his voiceover faded -- he himself faded. In a "beam me up, Scottie" sort of way that seemed to imply (to some) he was God. If was a definite WTF moment.

http://www.supernaturalwiki.com/index.php?title=God#Is_Chuck_God.3F

http://www.buddytv.com/articles/supernatural/supernatural-is-chuck-shurley-36567.aspx


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> It wasn't that his voiceover faded -- he himself faded. In a "beam me up, Scottie" sort of way that seemed to imply (to some) he was God. If was a definite WTF moment.


OH WOW I just rewatched that. He did fade. I must have missed that through my sad sad tears the first time around!!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay WHAT?!?!?
> 
> Did you all know this? How did I miss this??
> 
> ...


Uh, yeah..... you missed the big clue.

It's one of the reasons I wonder why the Fundies aren't up in arms over this show.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> It's one of the reasons I wonder why the Fundies aren't up in arms over this show.


And this is why it's so SO shocking to me that MY MOM watches this show. She is really the most ridiculously religious person I've ever known.

ETA: growing up we had a sticker on the glove box of the car that said "Jesus is coming at any moment. Driver will disappear" and do you know how upsetting that is for a child to read everyday?? LOL


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> And this is why it's so SO shocking to me that MY MOM watches this show. She is really the most ridiculously religious person I've ever known.


Do you know why this is the case?

I'd think that this show is chock full of stuff that should be getting Wildmon and the AFA on their case but I've heard nary a peep about it.
I'm kind of surprised by that.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> Do you know why this is the case?
> 
> I'd think that this show is chock full of stuff that should be getting Wildmon and the AFA on their case but I've heard nary a peep about it.
> I'm kind of surprised by that.


Honestly I have no idea. She says she watches it for the brothers. When I asked how she could watch the other stuff about angels and Lucifer and such and she just said "oh I know. I don't like that part of it" LOL that's MOST of it. I think she liked the more stand alone eps about ghosts and such and probably does a FFW through things that offend her precious religion. I really can't explain it fully. This is a woman that wouldn't even let me watch Three's Company as a kid because he lived with two girls.

Anyhow just watched the return of Cas. Now I'm mad again. So Cas is just going to have to deal with Lucifer in his head forever?? They best not leave him rot in there!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

How long has "forever" ever lasted on this show?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

IndyJones1023 said:


> How long has "forever" ever lasted on this show?


Well if it's more than 2 episodes it might as well be forever! There aren't that many left! I need more Cas in my life.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Buy a trenchcoat.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Buy a trenchcoat.


Haha


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

BOBBY FRIGGIN SINGER!!! Oh show, you tricksters! You had me! They have proven to be able to twist any reality around so i fully expect ghost Bobby to be seen and helping out the boys before ya know it. First Cas and now Bobby!! Now can we get the Impala back too? Maybe Dean's necklace that I just know Sam retrieved from the trash can way back when. I know I know not trying to push my luck here. I'm pretty happy right now. 

Also speaking of the episode itself, that was super creepy and funny just like many of the season 1 episodes. That Grudge looking thing will never not freak me out. I might have nightmares now. Yikes! Remind me not to get drunk at my concert tomorrow. 

On to the next. I'm getting sad only 5 left. Then what will I do until October??


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> On to the next. I'm getting sad only 5 left. Then what will I do until October??


You will find yourself on Youtube watching clips of episodes, and the gag reals again and the music videos.

And you'll wait...


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> BOBBY FRIGGIN SINGER!!! Oh show, you tricksters! You had me! They have proven to be able to twist any reality around so i fully expect ghost Bobby to be seen and helping out the boys before ya know it. First Cas and now Bobby!! Now can we get the Impala back too? Maybe Dean's necklace that I just know Sam retrieved from the trash can way back when. I know I know not trying to push my luck here. I'm pretty happy right now.


Can't really say much here, other than you're almost caught up with the rest of us. I think come seasons end, you'll be







,







, and







all at the same time. 



photoshopgrl said:


> On to the next. I'm getting sad only 5 left. Then what will I do until October??


Suffer with the rest of us.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> On to the next. I'm getting sad only 5 left. Then what will I do until October??


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

zordude said:


>


Haha! I know I know. I just don't know if I want another new show on my brain yet. We'll see. But I do promise you I will not watch anything else new before Deadwood!

I'm going to be gone today and most of tomorrow so maybe before the weekend is over I'll watch the last 4 of this. My friend is already on Season 2 Episode 4. She's so hooked and her responses to me are so similar to what my earlier responses where in here. I love it.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

> My friend is already on Season 2 Episode 4. She's so hooked and her responses to me are so similar to what my earlier responses where in here. I love it.


Get her to post her thoughts on line here. Yours have been plenty entertaning. While we all wait until next season starts, we can enjoy her reactions to the previous ones, like we did yours.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> Get her to post her thoughts on line here. Yours have been plenty entertaning. While we all wait until next season starts, we can enjoy her reactions to the previous ones, like we did yours.


I don't want her reading the thread and being spoiled or I would. Plus she's not quite as chatty as me. For example her response to the scarecrow episode:
"what in THE frick....just watched the scarecrow episode...what's with the girl talking to the goblet full of blood at the end??? Crazy ****!! That ***** better leave my boys alone!!!" 
Haha


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Deadwood sucked.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Deadwood sucked.


Ah, but WHAT did it suck, Mr. Wu?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ah, but WHAT did it suck, Mr. Wu?


I never should have taught him that word


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay I'm about to watch the final 4. I read the synopsis for them all so I'm sure I won't be able to stop. I'm guessing these last 4 are pretty much all tied together as they all talk about Dick Roman and the Laviathans. 

Is there no gag reel for Season 7? I can't seem to find anything on Youtube. Was going to watch that when I finished. Or maybe it's with the bluray that hasn't been released yet so that's why it's not on there?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Nevermind, I answered my own question by searching the Wiki. And now I'm extra super duper excited for this: 


> The Season 7 DVD and Blu-Ray will be released in the US on 18th September. Among the special features will be three episode commentaries, an interview with seven Supernatural directors and *Jensen singing "All Out Of Love" from 7.06 Slash Fiction.* Expect a preview of the gag reel at Comic Con 2012!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay wow. Where to begin on those last 4 episodes!! Let's just start with my reaction to the ending.

Purgatory! Dean is alone? Where the F did Cas disappear to? He can't have his angel vanishing abilities there, can he?? Did God pull him out? And leave Dean? WTF!! I hate cliff hangers!

Those red eyes were creeeeepy. How on earth are they getting Dean out of this? They've gone to great lengths to show how next to impossible it's been to open the door to purgatory!

Poor Sam! He was so confused and helpless looking there at the end all alone not knowing what the hell just happened. I'm sure he'll figure it out but that was hard to watch. Jared just owns it when they need you to really feel his pain/confusion.

The Impala!! But no no no no no with Meg driving it. That's like sacrilegious! Poor baby crashed. Sam get to rebuilding that so she's back to pristine condition for Dean when he gets back. Oh and no iPod this time. 

Speaking of Cas. He had some LOL moments with his simpleness but I was starting to get annoyed with it so I'm glad he pulled his crap together at the end to help Dean get the job done. Now can we not limit him to barely being in 5 fraking episodes next season??

Do ghosts go to Purgatory? I'm trying to figure out if that really was it for Bobby. If so what was the point in the ghost thing? He really had no purpose and I don't want that to be it. Maybe he can help Dean and Cas down there.

Oh and I have a comment about Season 8 spoiler I read:



Spoiler



Sam is getting a love interest. I swear to GOD they better not have him up here living his life with some new chick while Dean is fighting in Purgatory. First of all, we already have had them both hooking up while the other was away. Can we not for once show them actively fighting to get the other out. Kind of like what we saw in Mystery Spot?? I don't want to hear about how hard Sam tried after the fact, I want to see him going mad with anguish. Jared is SOOO good that that, why not allow him to show off his chops?


I cannot wait for the brother moment when they are reunited too. They seem to get better each time. 

But really, guys, can we cut Jared's hair?? No, really. It's starting to look like Fabio. And what FBI agent have you ever seen look that sloppy? I'll deal with it for a few but every season it gets worse and worse. Just when I was accepting of this look:



Spoiler














they go and let it grow out over the summer into that mop I posted earlier. Ugh.

But aside from my minor complaints I think the season ended on a very high note and I cannot wait for the premier to see where they go with it. Seriously, I can't wait. It needs to start now.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> I've watched the first 2 episodes. I have to say so far so good. I've already recognized quite a few faces in just two episodes. I have a long way to go though, don't I?


It blows me away that in just over a month you have watched the entirety of the series and are now caught up. Holy cow.

Very interesting thought there, about Bobby perhaps continuing on next season as a ghost in Purgatory. They could be playing it coy, but my impression was really that he is now off the show. The ghost episodes were meaningful in that they were like a final swan song for the character.

So now you can go back and read some of the hidden spoilers we posted in this thread along the way, if you want.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

danterner said:


> It blows me away that in just over a month you have watched the entirety of the series and are now caught up. Holy cow.
> 
> Very interesting thought there, about Bobby perhaps continuing on next season as a ghost in Purgatory. They could be playing it coy, but my impression was really that he is now off the show. The ghost episodes were meaningful in that they were like a final swan song for the character.
> 
> So now you can go back and read some of the hidden spoilers we posted in this thread along the way, if you want.


I can't believe I actually got anything else in my life accomplished with how obsessed I am with this show! And Comic-Con is happening this weekend so there should be lots of stuff soon online from interviews/panels. I can't wait to watch. Hee!

I plan to read this thread again just to laugh at myself. Wasn't even thinking of all the spoilers but yeah, I'll be reading those too.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Reading this thread from the beginning and realizing some things. Quote post from hell sorry!



Rob Helmerichs said:


> This is not a show that just drops things in for the* (ahem) hell of it..*


So funny how that didn't click when you typed it but reading it back now I actually laughed at you.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> That may switch back and forth a few times over the course of the series. They are both fairly complex, evolving characters.


They have switched back and forth but I think they've done their best to keep Sam in the unlikable role moreso than Dean. First the demon blood thing and then souless Sam.



sean67854 said:


> Don't worry about the voices. It's a gradual change, I doubt you'll notice. It's like when you get a pet and you don't really notice it growing until you find some old pictures of when it was small.


OH WOW! You are so right. How did they do that? I just went back to Hell House from season 1 cuz I loved it so much and they sound hilarious.



sean67854 said:


> OT, but let me know how you like your Roku. I've got a Logitech Review, but we just finished our basement and I might in the market for another "media box".


FYI Roku is awesome for streaming but not downloaded torrents. I grabbed Season 7 mkv files and Roku wouldn't recognize the media. So I had to plug them onto a flash drive and play via my bluray player instead.



photoshopgrl said:


> Dude. I just finished Mystery Spot. That is a favorite of yours???? I absolutely hated hated hated that episode! Stupid Trixter! Poor Sam. That was not right at all!!! They really have to save Dean. Sam is not going to be okay without him. Not at all! The only good thing about this episode was another brother hug.





robojerk said:


> I loved Mystery Spot..





photoshopgrl said:


> I hated it because it was so good. Such great acting. Gut wrenching. I did not want to keep watching Dean die! It was killing me. I'm so in love with these characters it is ridiculous.


Now that I'm caught up I have fond memories of Mystery Spot. It's actually one of my favorites. If only I knew then how many times I'd have to watch _both _character's demise, it wouldn't have bothered me so much. 



photoshopgrl said:


> It seems this show goes like this: One is always dying and the other is always sacrificing themselves. One is always lost and the other is always searching for them. One is always lying and the other is always finding out and feeling deceived.


Wow, I had this pegged early on. Still true. They still can't figure out keeping things from each other will always end badly. Stupid boys! 



Church AV Guy said:


> I too was trying to come up with a fake spoiler for fun, but really can't think of anything far out enough... (Don't read.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ha! Yes, those do seem like they should be fake spoilers and I probably would have thought you were messing with me had I read them at the time.



danterner said:


> I know, right? I gave up on coming up with fake spoilers after thinking about it and realizing that the real show has featured things like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again! I would have totally thought you made them up. Especially the teddy bear!!



Rob Helmerichs said:


> You know how we keep saying "____ is a complicated, evolving character"? Cas makes that statement seem silly in relation to other characters.


Wow. You were so not kidding. Complex doesn't even cover Cas.



photoshopgrl said:


> And the finale episode title makes it pretty clear they are going to fail on the keeping Lucifer from getting out thing. So all this will have been for nothing. Ugh. My heart is broken.


I swear I got all teary eyed just reading my own emotions spilled into this thread along the way. Wow, this show is just simply amazing.



Lillian Nyx said:


> I had a lot of trouble getting through the first half of the season as well. But after a few months I went back and rewatched season six, and it was a lot better because I knew where it was heading, and I could catch a lot more of set-ups. Not my favorite storyline, and I hated the lispy-voiced actress playing Eve, but better than the first time through.


I might rewatch now that I'm caught up just to see if I hate it as much the second time around.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Damn. 
No more torturing Cristina


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Haha! Sorry but you had plenty of fun doing it! Now I expect you all to be in my episode threads every week. I best not be in there talking to myself. I will not be pleased.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I can't wait! :up:


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

steve614 said:


> I can't wait! :up:


Well I now know far too much about Season 8 after interviews/videos from Comic-Con over the weekend.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh and I take back what I said about Jared's hair.  Saw him on NerdHQ panel and he looked amazing.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Cristina,

If you are looking for a similar show to help pass the time until the return of Supernatural, let me suggest Teen Wolf.

It's got a great werewolf lore building, hunters and a great relationship between the two main characters, Scott and Stiles. Forget anything you know about the 80s movie, this isn't a wacky comedy.

And don't let the fact that it airs on MTV sway you. I was very surprised at how good it was. My preconceived notions about MTV almost kept me from giving it a chance.

Yes it has some teen romance, but it became less important towards the end of the first season. And even less during the second season.

It's not Supernatural good, but it is a good little show, and it only had a 12 episode first season, and is half way through it's second season. 

I think you might like it.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Looks like Amazon has a great deal (60% off) on Supernatural seasons 1-6 on BluRay. Still expensive at $157 but if you want to own the series...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I think I'm just going to rewatch SPN with my friend


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

madscientist said:


> Looks like Amazon has a great deal (60% off) on Supernatural seasons 1-6 on BluRay. Still expensive at $157 but if you want to own the series...


That's a good price. That's why I was considering it.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Free shipping with Prime too..


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

robojerk said:


> Free shipping with Prime too..


I know. I have that. But I was told I should wait.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Vendikarr said:


> Cristina,
> 
> If you are looking for a similar show to help pass the time until the return of Supernatural, let me suggest Teen Wolf.
> 
> ...


I gave up on Teen Wolf with about 4 episodes to go in Season 1, but I've been meaning to get back to it - I agree that it is worth checking out. From what I heard, it came into its own in Season 2, and it was recently picked up with an order of 24 episodes for Season 3.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I honestly have no desire to try it. And right now I have zero desire to start a new series period. I'm still in major Supernatural mode. I don't see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, you burned through the series in record time. Contact Guinness!  You are now in the same position as the rest of us, waiting for the next season to start. 

Getting out of purgatory can't be easy, especially since apparently NO ONE knows where it is. 

I hope they bring back Death. He was a great character. "You're right, the pickle chips are excellent." Ya gotta laugh...

Now that I think about that whole exchange, their guess at his interest in food was Dean speculating after Death talked about how good the pizza was in Chicago. This show never ceases to amaze...


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

/must not look upthread....

I dropped out of this thread once Cristina passed me. I have 5 eps left in the season. Just read a spoiler today (accidentally, on another site :grumble: ) about the end of the season. Can't wait to see how they get there.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> Well, you burned through the series in record time. Contact Guinness!  You are now in the same position as the rest of us, waiting for the next season to start.
> 
> Getting out of purgatory can't be easy, especially since apparently NO ONE knows where it is.
> 
> ...


Did you see any of the panels/interviews from Comic-Con this past weekend?

Yes, I hope they bring back Death too, he's a fantastic character!! I'm also highly advocating Chuck's return and maybe Gabriel/Trickster returning from the dead. If they can keep bringing everyone else back why not?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

crowfan said:


> /must not look upthread....
> 
> I dropped out of this thread once Cristina passed me. I have 5 eps left in the season. Just read a spoiler today (accidentally, on another site :grumble about the end of the season. Can't wait to see how they get there.


What was the spoiler?


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

It was something along the lines of


Spoiler



Dean being in purgatory at season's end.


 Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Haha you didn't have to spoiler that but yeah, sorry that got spoiled for you. I found that when things got spoiled for me (aka Bobby's death earlier in the season), it didn't dampen my enjoyment (or lack thereof on this subject) or the emotional response from me one bit so you should be okay.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm just going to randomly bump this thread to remind you all how awesome this show is. 
And for this:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That's funny. [/Sandy from Seinfeld]


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dude, the StarTribune wrote an article about you!

TV watching as an endurance test

"Ready to jump into the fast-growing sport of binge viewing?"


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Dude, the StarTribune wrote an article about you!
> 
> TV watching as an endurance test
> 
> "Ready to jump into the fast-growing sport of binge viewing?"


Haha! It's only me with Supernatural.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

...aaaaand I finished last night. Phew.

Loved how it ended. Sam's confusion and those creepy red eyes. :up: For someone who's spent real time in hell, they had to make purgatory still look scary, and they did. 

Really looking forward to next season!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Yay! Glad you're caught up!
You guys really do not want to know how far my obsession has gone now.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Yay! Glad you're caught up!
> You guys really do not want to know how far my obsession has gone now.


Are you writing Sam/Dean stories now?


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Yay! Glad you're caught up!
> You guys really do not want to know how far my obsession has gone now.


Well NOW I do.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> You guys really do not want to know how far my obsession has gone now.


I'm pretty sure we do...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> Are you writing Sam/Dean stories now?


 God no!! :down:



crowfan said:


> Well NOW I do.





danterner said:


> I'm pretty sure we do...


http://www.creationent.com/cal/supernatural_toronto.htm

Don't even ask which package I bought for me and Julie or how many photo ops I've gotten so far. Or how much I've spent so far. Or if I plan to bid on VIP when it comes available.

Or how many times I've now watched certain episodes/scenes.

Or if I have a tumblr account for the first time just to look at and post SPN stuff.










I've gone off the reservation guys.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay everyone ran away cuz I'm a freak I guess!


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay everyone ran away cuz I'm a freak I guess!


Haha...If you see Jensen give him a big hug from me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay everyone ran away cuz I'm a freak I guess!


Right, because this is TiVoCommunity! No freaks allowed here!!!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

whitson77 said:


> Haha...If you see Jensen give him a big hug from me.


Don't worry I plan to get cool photos. Nothing fangirl or boring. I'm going to be creative.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay everyone ran away cuz I'm a freak I guess!


Well, to be honest, your reaction to the show was the big draw of this thread. When you caught up, your posts (sometimes several a day) stopped, and there was little to keep the conversation going.

TNT has been showing season one lately, and it is almost comical to see where they were, and how seriously they took the things they were faced with, KNOWING what they would EVENTUALLY be faced with. I just have to chuckle sometimes.

They did look, and talk differently early on. I wonder if they ever thought that they would get renewal after renewal. I suppose if they keep getting paid, and the ratings hold...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> Well, to be honest, your reaction to the show was the big draw of this thread. When you caught up, your posts (sometimes several a day) stopped, and there was little to keep the conversation going.
> 
> TNT has been showing season one lately, and it is almost comical to see where they were, and how seriously they took the things they were faced with, KNOWING what they would EVENTUALLY be faced with. I just have to chuckle sometimes.
> 
> They did look, and talk differently early on. I wonder if they ever thought that they would get renewal after renewal. I suppose if they keep getting paid, and the ratings hold...


Yes! I remember you guys telling me how their voices changed but I swear I didn't notice it until I went back to watch some episodes over. I also didn't hate the progression of long hair on Sam. He seemed to get so much less .... not innocent but I can't think of another term at the moment so I'll use that.... over the course of seasons so it was fitting. I didn't love it but it did fit the character. Sam today wouldn't be right looking with that cute boy flippy hair he has in the beginning.

I have to say that for the first time last night I watched Mystery Spot over again. This time it did make me laugh a lot but at the same time it was very depressing still. There are two main things that bug me still and one of them is that Dean has NO idea what Sammy went through during all that. How many times he watched him die and tried to stop it, the amount of time he was on a hunting rampage searching for the Trickster. It's too bad.

And on the opposite side, it still saddens and really effing infuriates me that Sam will never know that Dean didn't leave that VM that stupid Ruby change in Season 4 finale. I still seethe over that probably more than anything else on the show and I'm not sure why.

And my favorite moment still is the brother hug in the premier of Season 4. Nothing else really comes close to that for me. Also the introduction of Cas was the most awesome intro of a character to date IMO. I have so many episodes/scenes that I just love and can watch over and over. I don't think I'll ever tire of this show. I hope they do have a few more seasons in them as Carver keeps saying!

I've watched just about every video from all the previous conventions over the years too (part of why I decided to go to one myself) and it's nuts how much more attractive Jared is than Sam. Jensen has a lot of Dean in him, which is fine and hot and all but Jared is almost nothing like Sam. It's crazy. And Misha.. oh Misha I adore him so much. He's so nuts. They are all three very entertaining to watch.

Oh and since I've been on Tumblr let me tell you how annoying this entire wincest and destiel crap is. WTF! I do not get how the fans can see this. I've watched scenes over and over that they claim are hidden with innuendos and I think they are trying to find something there. What I can't understand though is why a straight female would want any of them to be gay, in real or character... especially brothers. Ugh. It's a puzzle for me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Ugh. It's a puzzle for me.


Well, you may be old enough now to handle this, so I guess I'll be the one to spill the beans:

There are some strange people out there.

And some of them hang out on the internet.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, you may be old enough now to handle this, so I guess I'll be the one to spill the beans:
> 
> There are some strange people out there.
> 
> And some of them hang out on the internet.


Har har. And I'm not going to write a book post if all you're gonna do is quote that much of it to comment on!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I have to agree, the show has had its moments. The guys have been through a lot--through hell and back (see what I did there) and I don't know of too many other shows that have been so ambitious and gotten away with it. Who could have had a giant, stuffed, depressed, alcoholic, porn-addicted teddy bear, AND an epic battle between Lucifer and Michael in the same show? These would be jump-the-shark moments in ANY other show, but not Supernatural.

Oh, and Cristina, you ARE the entertainment in this thread.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> Oh, and Cristina, you ARE the entertainment in this thread.


Exactly. It should have been titled "Supernatural with Cristina"


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> God no!! :down:


See.
You haven't completely lost it.


Truth be told, I agree with you about Wincest fiction.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> I have to agree, the show has had its moments. The guys have been through a lot--through hell and back (see what I did there) and I don't know of too many other shows that have been so ambitious and gotten away with it. Who could have had a giant, stuffed, depressed, alcoholic, porn-addicted teddy bear, AND an epic battle between Lucifer and Michael in the same show? These would be jump-the-shark moments in ANY other show, but not Supernatural.


I know! My friend is halfway through Season 2, she got held up on watching it but is now back in full swing. I told her to get a move on. I need to discuss with her all the awesome!



Church AV Guy said:


> Oh, and Cristina, you ARE the entertainment in this thread.





Vendikarr said:


> Exactly. It should have been titled "Supernatural with Cristina"


I think I suggested that at one point. 



JYoung said:


> See.
> You haven't completely lost it.
> 
> 
> Truth be told, I agree with you about Wincest fiction.


No I will never "ship wincest or destiel". If I'm going to sit around fantasizing about them, it won't be them getting on with each other... but honestly the show doesn't even do that for me. It's not that kind of emotion for me. Maybe I'm the odd duck.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

As I said when you started this show, the relationship between the Winchester brothers is gold.

I find it to be one of the show's core strengths.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JYoung said:


> As I said when you started this show, the relationship between the Winchester brothers is gold.
> 
> I find it to be one of the show's core strengths.


Not one of... THE core strengths. Without it and the amazing acting/chemistry these two have this show would be full of cheesy moments and a ton of eye rolls. IMO of course.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I'm curious as to what the next season's opening title sequence is going to look like.

So far, I like season 5 the best.






The last season with the black splatter was OK, but I found it kinda 'meh'.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

steve614 said:


> I'm curious as to what the next season's opening title sequence is going to look like.
> 
> So far, I like season 5 the best.
> 
> ...


Except the exploding wedding cake, that was awesome!

But honestly I've liked them all. I think season 4 might be my favorite.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay you guys, I can't stop laughing at this gif set.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

J and J have signed on for a 9th and 10th season, provided the network picks it up.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I KNOW! I need help guys. I'm still drowning in my SPN obsession. I'm barely watching anything else and I'm driving everyone nuts around me talking about this show 24/7. 

I also know a few spoilers about Season 8 that I wish I hadn't read but hopefully aren't anything major.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

When is the season premier this year? I started watching again on netflix shortly after Cristina started and now I feel like I have to get them all watched again before I go on. I'm currently ready for S4E11.

I've noticed in watching them again that I get a different feeling from it. The first time around I felt like the brothers were pretty equal, this time around I really feel like Dean (Jensen) carries things a lot more and keeps things together more.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oct 3 is the premier. So 4 weeks from tomorrow. 

Yes, I agree about Dean. He's got the weight of the world on him always. I blame John for that.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Promo video!

http://tvline.com/2012/09/07/supernatural-season-8-promo-video/

What has two thumbs and is now super excited for the Supernatural season 8 premiere? THIS GUY!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

crowfan said:


> Promo video!
> 
> http://tvline.com/2012/09/07/supernatural-season-8-promo-video/
> 
> What has two thumbs and is now super excited for the Supernatural season 8 premiere? THIS GUY!


I've pretty much been hyperventilating over



Spoiler



THE HUG!!!!! Dean in purgatory looking bad ass!!! THE HUG!!! Poor Cas I think it still stuck there!


since I watched this yesterday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, that could be important.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I can't wait!

Getting antsy.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I swear if the new seasons starts and you guys bail on my weekly threads I will hunt you down.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)




----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh guys. Jensen is so glorious in singing outtakes.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Bumping this in case you are interested in hearing a pretty cool long-form podcast interview with Misha Collins - http://nerdist.libsyn.com/misha-collins - about 80 minutes.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Bump.

My daughter watches this show, and I saw a bit of an episode in a much later season. She says I remind her of Crowley (he's now my Facebook profile picture ). I saw him and he does look like fun, so Mrs. S. and I have started S01 on Netflix. HFC, we have a lot of viewing ahead of us. Right now we're about half way through the season, and I find it a good watch and a happy discovery.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

Interesting, my oldest Son (14) started watching this show a few months back on Netflex and just caught up yesterday. A little delay waiting for season 8 to hit Netflix. He loves the show and I was surprised I had never heard of it before considering it is going on 9 seasons. I have seen probably half of the episodes and really enjoy them but he can't wait for me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mr. Soze said:


> She says I remind her of Crowley...


You realize he's one of the most evil, despicable, manipulative demons in all of creation, right?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> I swear if the new seasons starts and you guys bail on my weekly threads I will hunt you down.


Look who bailed.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You realize he's one of the most evil, despicable, manipulative demons in all of creation, right?


Just a salesman.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Test said:


> Look who bailed.


I didn't bail guys! Just been traveling! I was in San Fran for work then Toronto for the SPN Convention. I'm on it tomorrow night!!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You realize he's one of the most evil, despicable, manipulative demons in all of creation, right?


. When I said I look nothing like him, she said "You're English and you're the King of Hell".


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

We finished season 3 last night, and my daughter said we had to watch S04E01, so we did. I was wondering if the other team would make an appearance.

We love this show. There's so much humor and clever references that it's a pleasure to watch, and the long arc keeps playing out bit by bit. It appeals on so many levels, but while Mrs. S. still has Sam and Dean, "my" blonde Ruby and Bela are gone (at least for now) .

I just did the math - 3 seasons in just over 3 weeks. 22+22+16+1 episode.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

You can presently catch Bela over on The Walking Dead...


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

danterner said:


> You can presently catch Bela over on The Walking Dead...


 That's actually the next show we're going to watch, this time at the recommendation of our son. I really wanted to watch Supernatural over the whole winter, but at the rate we're going we'll be through S08 by mid-December. I will suggest a break after S04 to watch Walking Dead.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

If you're going to take a break from Supernatural, the better/more natural breaking point would be the end of Season 5.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Noted - thanks.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Mr. Soze said:


> "my" blonde Ruby and Bela are gone (at least for now) .


Blond Ruby is now on Arrow, but she's no longer blonde, and looks to have had some bad plastic surgery.
Wasn't so bad in season 1, but must have had something done over the summer break.

phox


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

> I have a coupon


I almost wet myself. 
How the eff have I missed this show for all this time?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Mr. Soze said:


> I almost wet myself.
> How the eff have I missed this show for all this time?


You're on one of my favorites!! Monster Movie!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Blond Ruby is now on Arrow, but she's no longer blonde, and looks to have had some bad plastic surgery.
> Wasn't so bad in season 1, but must have had something done over the summer break.
> 
> phox


Ruby is Laurel Lance?!?!? Wow, I'd never have made that association.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Ruby is Laurel Lance?!?!? Wow, I'd never have made that association.


Yea, same here. I had to look up who played blonde Ruby.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

phox_mulder said:


> Blond Ruby is now on Arrow, but she's no longer blonde, and looks to have had some bad plastic surgery.
> Wasn't so bad in season 1, but must have had something done over the summer break.
> phox


Weird because I noticed it in the promo photos and everyone said I was crazy. Her face looks longer. And just off. I don't like it.


----------

